# Kiel/Wik Spot



## mr.honk (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

ich erstelle hier einen kleinen Thread rund um den schicken Kieler Spot in der Wik.

Gugel Mäps:
N 54.3627 E 10.1266

Betrieben, in Schuss gehalten und missbraucht wird die Piste von den netten Leuten vom FFR.
http://www.flachlandfreeride.org


Also, alles von Verabredung, Arbeitstermine etc. kann hier gerne besprochen werden.


Sebastian


----------



## Teaser (13. Oktober 2010)

Na, super. Ab sofort dann hier verabreden. Muss ich Dich nicht mehr anrufen. Gesprochenes ist tot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayer (13. Oktober 2010)

Na dann heb ich schon mal den Finger fürs WE... 

Wieder fleißig budeln...sägen...grillen... hüpfen 

Wer nooooooooooooooochhhh ???

Gruß Kay


----------



## Teaser (13. Oktober 2010)

Bin nicht im Lande. Leider. 
By the way: Da wurden am Sonntag doch Videos und bestimmt auch ein paar Bilder gemacht. Damit könnte man ja mal die FFR-Seite aktualisieren..


----------



## Kayer (13. Oktober 2010)

Die bringt Zebo irgendwann auf Stick vorbei 

Werd am WE auch Cam mitnehmen und die neuen und alten Baumaßnahmen knippsen und nen bisl bewegte Bilder nebenbei 

Werdn auf jeden noch ein paar mehr leutz kommen... sind leider nich alle im IBC.... aber das kann sich ja ändern


----------



## funtomas (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Ich werde Samstag und Sonntag am Timmerberg sein. Am Freitag kann ich nur bis 16:30 anwesend sein.

Hier ist eine Karte und Wegbeschreibung zum Timmerberg.

Das mit dem Update der Webseiten kann leider noch etwas dauern, da ich die Seiten auf Typo3 umstellen will. Ändern per Hand ist ziemlich zeitraubend und öde. Aber vielleicht fällt mir da noch eine Notlösung für die aktuellen Bilder und Videos ein. 

Fahren und schaufeln kann ich inzwischen auch wieder, da Rücken wieder in Ordnung!


Thomas


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde SA auch wieder dabei sein. Muss ein wenig für die Sprungtechnik machen... 

Buddeln vielleicht auch noch - das zuende bringen, dass ich letzten SA angefangen habe... Werde morgen vielleicht noch einige Paletten hinfahren. Aber zwei davon werden auf jeden Fall NUR für mich sein... 

Geröll könnte ich auch noch mitbringen. Aber das ist dann auch NUR für mich... 

@Kay

Ich finde den Teaser nicht auf pinkbike.

Hier das Video mit dem netten Baum:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPSMsptRrvI"]YouTube        - Downhill Mountain Bike Crash[/nomedia]

Post den Link hier mal rein.


----------



## funtomas (15. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

@TEAM-FSR-DH: Geröll haben wir genug vor Ort. Damit brauchst Du Dich nicht abschleppen!

Den Teaser findest Du hier:

Teaser

Thomas


----------



## Kayer (15. Oktober 2010)

Hab da noch was gefunden...nen haufen Trailer Recuts fürn Wettbewerb oder so von Pinkbike...
Ein Paar funny Dinger dabei...

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/list/?category=64&date=all


Mein Favorit ---- >>  http://www.pinkbike.com/video/157449/ 


Ach ja und hab nen Grillrost  besorgt...  bring ich morgen mit


----------



## funtomas (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi Kay!

Dann haben wir zwei Grillroste am Start. Ulrich hat unseren wieder gefunden!


----------



## Kayer (16. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal die neuesten Baulichen Maßnahmen... 

Wird später mal ne 3er Drop Combie mit anschließendem North-Shore zwischen den Bäumen durch ... also noch lange net fertig aber schon fahrbar

















Gruß Kayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocketschnitzel (16. Oktober 2010)

Das ging ja fix...


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (16. Oktober 2010)

Klingt und sieht alles gut aus, was Ihr heute gerissen habt. 

@Kay

Morgen wird doch nichts. Werden heute noch auf Piste gehen und danach
bin ich eh erledigt... 

Dann eher nächstes Woe!


----------



## Kayer (19. Oktober 2010)

Boooooaaaa eeeyyyyyy 


Wenn das Wetter zum WE schei..... wird, dreh ich durch...:kotz:

Bin jetzt schon auf Entzug


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (19. Oktober 2010)

Kay, nicht aufregen. Das Wetter wird nicht besser - eher schlechter. Aber der nächste Sommer wird wohl sicher wieder kommen. Es sei denn wir kriegen wieder eine Eiszeit...


----------



## Kayer (19. Oktober 2010)

Hauptsache der Winter wird nicht zu naß...trocken und kalt is ok...dann wird weiter gebiket. NNÄÄÄÄÄÄ Sachsa.... immer im Training bleiben 

Hab gerade am letzten WE  die ersten Jumps mit Style-Ansätzen gemacht...das muß ich weiter ausbauen... Table-Top und Tail-Whip muß noch vernünftig gelernt werden... so das ich zur nächten Saison gleich fit am Start bin...und nich wieder da stehe wie der erste Anfänger nach langer Pause 

Mann will sich ja weiterentwickeln und nicht immer von neuem anfangen 

Und du weißt ja Sachsa...wir sind keine 20 mehr


----------



## funtomas (20. Oktober 2010)

Nach dem Trend von Wetteronline soll es am Wochenende trocken sein!
Schaun wir mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (20. Oktober 2010)

funtomas schrieb:


> Nach dem Trend von Wetteronline soll es am Wochenende trocken sein!
> Schaun wir mal...



Ich habe gehört, es soll ab FR dieser Woche Schnee fallen...


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hey Sascha, du sollst doch nicht immer alles glauben was man dir erzählt...


----------



## Teaser (20. Oktober 2010)

Also,wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue und wettertechnisch mal extrapoliere, dann bring ich noch son Wildwasserkanu mit. Damit fahrn die ja auch irgendwie downhill mit Tricks.


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (20. Oktober 2010)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Hey Sascha, du sollst doch nicht immer alles glauben was man dir erzählt...



Du weisst doch, Gerüchte halten sich am hartnäckigsten!


----------



## Dekoration (21. Oktober 2010)

Teaser schrieb:


> Also,wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue und wettertechnisch mal extrapoliere, dann bring ich noch son Wildwasserkanu mit. Damit fahrn die ja auch irgendwie downhill mit Tricks.



Yeah, endlich mal (k)ein Grund, die Wetscreams aufzuziehen.


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (21. Oktober 2010)

Heute gab es schon Graupelschauer...  Endlich kommt der Winter!


----------



## Kayer (21. Oktober 2010)

:kotz:


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (21. Oktober 2010)

Also, wenn das mit dem Regen so weitergeht, dann...naja, Ihr wisst schon:


----------



## rocketschnitzel (22. Oktober 2010)

Wurscht! Gefahren wird immer ! Dreckswetter schult Fahrtechnik ... Ausserdem seh ich das optimistisch
ein kurzes Wetterfenster wird sich dieses WE ja wohl finden lassen.


----------



## funtomas (22. Oktober 2010)

Genau!! Scheiss auf das Dreckskwetter...

Das mit dem Wochenende wird wettertechnisch schon irgendwie hinhauen.

Hat einer von euch ein Spitzhacke am Start? Die könnten wir demnächst gut gebrauchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (22. Oktober 2010)

funtomas schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ein Spitzhacke am Start? Die könnten wir demnächst gut gebrauchen!



Nee, aber ich habe Paletten. Die könnte ich mal mitbringen, wenn die immernoch benötigt werden. Außerdem noch so Holzplatten (Küchenplatten) mit einer Dicke von gut 8-10cm. Länge etwa 80cm-100cm. Breite ca. 40cm. Soll ich das mal machen?



rocketschnitzel schrieb:


> Wurscht! Gefahren wird immer !
> *1. Dreckswetter schult Fahrtechnik* ... Ausserdem seh ich das optimistisch
> _*2. ein kurzes Wetterfenster*_ wird sich dieses WE ja wohl finden lassen.



1. Nein, ist bereits nachgewiesen, dass das nichts bringt. Es "schult" lediglich die Fahrtechnik im feuchten, nassen oder schlammigen Boden. Außerdem habe ich keine Lust auf eine Erkältung. 

2. Was denn für ein kurzes Wetterfenster? Ich hoffe doch, eins mit Schneefall...!


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Oktober 2010)

Schneefall??!!!  Hör auf mit dem Scheiß, du weist doch, auf Dauer äzte dir damit die Nasenscheidewände weg


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (22. Oktober 2010)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Schneefall??!!!  Hör auf mit dem Scheiß, du weist doch, auf Dauer äzte dir damit die Nasenscheidewände weg



Mit Schahl und guter Brille geht alles!

So würde es mir am Timmerberg gut gefallen:


----------



## Kayer (22. Oktober 2010)

Is kla Sascha... du Warmduscher  

Kalt gibts nich...nur falsche Klamotten....

Kalt und regen ?? ok da werd ich auch zum Sockenbügler 

Also trocken reicht aus

*Wer is morgen am Start... ???*


----------



## funtomas (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin morgen dabei!

und wenn es mit dem fahren nicht klappt kann man umso mehr schaufeln (und grillen)

@Sascha: Die Paletten kannst Du gern mitbringen und die für die Platte findet sich sicherlich auch eine Verwendung...

Also dann bis Samstag


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (23. Oktober 2010)

@Kayer

Warmduscher? Ja, das bin ich sogar wirklich!  

@funtomas

Es sind mehrere Platten. Ich glaube, so 5 Stück.

Morgen klappt bei mir nicht. Werde dem Fiz wieder einen Besuch abstatten. Da regnet es nämlich nicht...


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (23. Oktober 2010)

Puuuuh, war ganz schön anstrengend heute! Die Strecke verlangt einem aber auch wirklich alles ab!


----------



## Teaser (23. Oktober 2010)

So, das nächste Mal mit Netbook, damit ich den Kamerawinkel kontrollieren kann. Aber wenn jemand Lust auf 20 min. vorbeirauschenden Waldboden hat, dann bitte Bescheid sagen. Will meinen, der Kram ist für die Tonne. Sorry. Nächste Woche dann.


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (23. Oktober 2010)

Teaser schrieb:


> So, das nächste Mal mit Netbook, damit ich den Kamerawinkel kontrollieren kann. Aber wenn jemand Lust auf 20 min. vorbeirauschenden Waldboden hat, dann bitte Bescheid sagen. Will meinen, der Kram ist für die Tonne. Sorry. Nächste Woche dann.



Ja, aber wenn schon denn schon - Cheerleader sollten auch nicht fehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (24. Oktober 2010)

@ Sascha: Stimmt! Unsere kilometerlangen Trails können einen ganz schön fertig machen wenn man diese zu Fuß abgeht...


----------



## Kayer (24. Oktober 2010)

Genau...gib ihm Saures 

Also Tom bis gleich zum diggern ....so ca 14:00

Vielleicht kommt Rocket ja auch


----------



## funtomas (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi Rocket und alle die Monty Phyton mögen!

"The Lumberjack Song"

Youtube:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clPYfaTvHT0"]YouTube        - Monty Python- I'm a lumberjack THE BEST VERSION by Eric Idle[/nomedia]

Text:
http://www.familie-ahlers.de/witze/monty_python.html#lumberjack


----------



## rocketschnitzel (24. Oktober 2010)

Leaping from tree to tree on the rushing rivers of British Columbia! ... I wish I were a girlie just like my dear Papa! 
Classic!!  
Passt doch super als Arbeits-Song beim Trailbuddeln!


----------



## funtomas (24. Oktober 2010)

Singen beim buddeln steigert die Produktivität ungemein!


----------



## Kayer (26. Oktober 2010)

Hey hab ma  n bisl bei Ebay gestöbert 

http://cgi.ebay.de/3-PS-Benzin-Moto...727?pt=Motor_Gartengeräte&hash=item20b4b0810f

http://cgi.ebay.de/4in1-Motorsense-...148?pt=Motor_Gartengeräte&hash=item4aa5c1374c

http://cgi.ebay.de/Stenson-Motorsag...337?pt=Motor_Gartengeräte&hash=item56407e9e49

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gude-Freischneid...25?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item588a9bd3ad


http://cgi.ebay.de/Stihl-Mahfaden-2..._Garten_Garten_Rasenmäher&hash=item2eb0dd5d09

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kettensage-3-1-P...387?pt=Motor_Gartengeräte&hash=item2a0b5ff4c3

Da gibts noch ne Menge mehr und  die Artikel sind mehrfach und  immer neue drin .


Gruß Kayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocketschnitzel (27. Oktober 2010)

Die 4 in 1 Motorsense macht schon was her! 
Die Motorsägen überzeugen mich aber nicht so - die sehen schon auf den Bildern so aus als würden die Schmutz und harten Einsatz nicht lange aushalten - und beide sauschwer! Auf der anderen Seit kosten die Dinger auch nur 70  ...


----------



## Kayer (27. Oktober 2010)

ja...wobei der Kettensägenaufsatz von dem 4 in 1 Teil nur als Hochentaster gedacht ist..  was an dem Teil interesant ist,  ist der Heckenscherenaufsats.... Ne 2te Motorsense wäre ohnehin sinnvoll und Heckenschere gleich dazu...und fettes Messer geht auch drauf das wär schon was


Hier noch ein Testbericht von der Stenson Motorsäge der solala ausfällt

http://www.werkzeug-news.de/Forum/ftopic12141-50.html


----------



## funtomas (27. Oktober 2010)

Also das 4in1 Gerät sagt mir nicht zu. Das einzige was wir davon wirklich brauchen würden wäre die Heckenschere. Die Teleskop-Motorsäge werden wir im Leben nicht brauchen und eine Motorsense mit Fadentrimmer haben wir schon. Angesichts der finanziellen Situation ist eine zweite Motorsense einfach nicht drin.

Bei einer Kettensäge würde ich kein Noname-China Gerät kaufen. Wie Rocktschnitzel schon gesagt hat, sieht die einfach klapprig aus, in Testberichten werden die Teile auch nicht gerade  empfohlen und dann ist da noch die Frage nach den Ersatzteilen. 

Außerdem stellt sich ernsthaft die Frage ob wir unbedingt eine Motorsäge mit  Verbrennungsmotor brauchen.

Sehr viel vielseitiger wäre die Anschaffung eines Generators. Das wäre die Grundlage um diverse Elektrogeräte an den Start zu bringen. Heckenschere, Motorsäge, Akkuschrauber, Bohrmschine, Oberfräse, Kreissäge, Stichsäge, Musik und Beleuchtung fallen mir dazu so ein.

Und wir sollten auch im Auge behalten, dass wir noch Geld für Material haben. Wir können nicht mehr viele Bäume fällen. Also müssen wir für die nächsten Northshore-Projekte zusehen woher wir das Holz kriegen. Wenn wir nicht genügend brauchbares Holz für lau ergattern können, müssen wir wohl oder übel passendes Holz kaufen. Und dann wachsen Nägel und Schrauben auch nicht auf unseren Bäumen...


----------



## funtomas (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich da mal ein paar Beispiele heraus gesucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/STROMERZEUGER-GENERATOR-MOTOR6-5-PS-4-8-KW-12-230-380V-/130445101499?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Heimwerker_Generatoren&hash=item1e5f2249bb

http://cgi.ebay.de/STROMERZEUGER-GENERATOR-STROMAGGREGAT-4-8kW-6-5PS-3000W-/140470803574?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Heimwerker_Generatoren&hash=item20b4b65c76

http://cgi.ebay.de/BENZIN-STROMAGGREGAT-STROMERZEUGER-GENERATOR-SGG-3000_W0QQitemZ350407715364QQcategoryZ65408QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D4%26pmod%3D290490616382%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D468560167696226604

http://cgi.ebay.de/E-START-STROMAGGREGAT-GENERATOR-STROMERZEUGER-3000W-NEU-/300476727229?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Heimwerker_Generatoren&hash=item45f5ceffbd


----------



## Kayer (28. Oktober 2010)

Da muß ich dir Recht geben....

Und die Frage bleibt ob wir überhaupt jemals die Kohle für einen Generator zusammenbekommen + Geräte... da würden wir unter 200 nicht wegkommen eher mehr...mal abgesehen vom Gewicht...da ein günstiger Stromerzeuger auch nicht gerade zu den Leichtesten gehöhrt..... da sind 35 - 40 kh und mehr keinen seltenheit...da bleibt auch wieder das Problem mit dem Transport.
Motorsäge ? ok...ne Vernünftige Bügelsäge tuts dann auch erstmal ok 


Das WE naht...  und hoffentlich bleibts trocken... 
Bin im Moment auch Zu Hause  den Rest der Woche...hab Rücken aua... Steh nen bisl unter Drogen


----------



## funtomas (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi Kay und alle Whips lernen lernen wollen

Bei Youtube hab ich folgendes Video gefunden:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8nptbUDrd4&NR=1"]YouTube        - Mountain Bike whip @ binsted woods[/nomedia]


In der Rubrik Fahrtechnik gibt es auch noch interessante Hinweise zu Whips:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423576

viel Spass damit


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (29. Oktober 2010)

@Kay und alle anderen:

Hier wieder ein paar sehr amüsante Sachen. Enjoy!


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJwsmTqzTvs"]YouTube        - Frau Zehnbauer / Polizei[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIpBw1zetbY"]YouTube        - Drifting with a bicycle![/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LUEVFMAhqo"]YouTube        - Keeley Hazell in Tiny Bikini[/nomedia] 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6undjxb_QQ"]YouTube        - Dave Chappelle Piss On You[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtYRkBTibi0"]YouTube        - Megadeth - She-Wolf Live 2001 edited version[/nomedia] *YEAH!*  

Hier bitte auf den Text achten!   
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HqY9Ie74v8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Steel Panther - The Shocker with Lyrics[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whSpN2DVkyw&feature=related"]YouTube        - Steel Panther - Turn out the Lights With Lyrics[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKS3kx-Lcl4&feature=related"]YouTube        - Steel Panther - Girl From Oklahoma with Lyrics[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXuiJdxBftc"]YouTube        - Steel Panther - Fat Girl (acoustic)[/nomedia]


----------



## freeriderpinky (29. Oktober 2010)

Moin Ihr Luschen!
Ich habe es auch endlich mal geschafft mich anzumelden 
Bei dem Problem mit dem Holz könnte ich vielleicht behilflich sein, werde das nächste Woche auf der arbeit klären. EW-Paletten und anderes Zeug könnte dabei heraus kommen.
Wenn wir mal ne Motorsäge brauchen, dann kann ich von zu Haue eine mit bringen 
Und wer ist morgen alles am Start??

Gruß Zebo


----------



## Kayer (29. Oktober 2010)

Zebo is baaaccccccccckkk 

Höhrt sich alles gut an... 

Du hast ne Motorsäge ???? mmmmmmaaammaaaaaaa 
Kannst die Morgen mitbringen ??

Ich bin da morgen... 

Thom ??? 
Rocket ???
Mr.Honk ???
Teaser ???

Die kommen bestimmt auch...müß ma nur noch ne Zeit ausmachen..
Mal nen bisl früher.... vielleicht so gegen 12:00  ???


----------



## Kayer (29. Oktober 2010)

TEAM-FSR-DH schrieb:


> @Kay und alle anderen:
> 
> Hier wieder ein paar sehr amüsante Sachen. Enjoy!
> 
> ...




lol...beim 2 Video muß ich irgenwie an Thale denken... Den kenn ich nich Den kenn ich nich 

@Funtomas

Meinem Rücken gehts wieder gut..soweit..nen bisl spür ich noch... fahren will ich auf jeden wenns Wetter mitspielt...arbeiten geht wohl auch aber nur leichte Sachen....werd aber keine Bäume stemmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocketschnitzel (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin da denk ich mal... Motorsäge wär echt nicht schlecht!


----------



## funtomas (29. Oktober 2010)

Bin morgen auch dabei!

Eine Motorsäge übers Wochenende für lau ist natürlich immer willkommen!

Die Paletten können wir gut für den Bau von Wasserabläufen brauchen...


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (29. Oktober 2010)

Morgen am Timmerberg LIVE:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uMMlfjIjOs&feature=related"]YouTube        - Abstocken von Sturmholz[/nomedia]


----------



## freeriderpinky (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin morgen auch am Start, aber das Fichtenmoped kann ich erst nächste Woche mit bringen, dann darf ich wieder Auto fahren 

Ich bringe morgen aber die Videos von vor 2 Wochen mit.
Und morgen will ich mal wieder langsam das fliegen lernen


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (30. Oktober 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7471647&postcount=747


----------



## rocketschnitzel (30. Oktober 2010)

So ich bin heute nicht dabei.
Administrative Aufgaben nehmen mich leider in Beschlag.
Kleiner hinweis: Es hat etwas mit einem roten Ring, einer gebrochenen Lotstelle, einer Mönchskutte und der Faust Gottes zu tun 

Morgen bin ich am Start (sofern ich mich bewegen kann).

Viel Spass heute!


----------



## freeriderpinky (30. Oktober 2010)

Boah ich werde alt, ich merke meinen Rücken......
Aber egal morgen gehts weiter!!!!!! 

Kai wo sind die Fotos??????


----------



## Kayer (30. Oktober 2010)

Da hast du....Han einfach mal alle reingekloppt  mit einem Specialbild (Zebo.. The Evil )


----------



## Kayer (30. Oktober 2010)

@funtomas

Hier das besagte Thale DH Video

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/165873/

Und Willingen DH

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/165353/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderpinky (30. Oktober 2010)

Man was habe ich schöööööne Augen!!!! 

Geile Pics, das hat heute wieder richtig süchtig gemacht!!


----------



## freeriderpinky (31. Oktober 2010)

Wer ist heute wieder mit dabei?

Die Sachen sind trocken, also können sie wieder nass gemacht werden


----------



## Kayer (31. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei so ca 14:00


----------



## freeriderpinky (31. Oktober 2010)

14:00 hört sich gut an.

Was meinst, kommen noch mehrere?

Ach und das Video Follow Me ist ja der Hammer! 
Was für eine Geschwindigkeit!!!

Die neuen YT Bikes sind online


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (31. Oktober 2010)

@Kay

Danke für das Vid! Willingen kommt nächstes Jahr auch auf jeden Fall auf den Speiseplan!


----------



## funtomas (31. Oktober 2010)

Bin heute auch dabei!

Wenn man sich das Niederschlagsradar anschaut kann einem allerdings schlecht werden...:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderpinky (31. Oktober 2010)

Aber egal........will fahren.
Es gibt nur schlechte Bereifung und Bekleidung und die habe ich 
Ich könnte  will endlich ein neues bike!!!


----------



## rocketschnitzel (1. November 2010)

Stylische Bilder!
@ Kay: Das Wird!!! 

Doof (ich darf hier nicht Schei..ße schreiben, wie Schei..ße ist das denn?), dass ich nicht da war. 

Ich war am Sonntag so gerade eben in der Verfassung zu laufen... Fahren ging gar nicht


----------



## doc-downhill (1. November 2010)

*Moin Leute,bin wieder voll am Start ! *
*Saschaaaa Du hier ????? *
*Komm die Tage auch vorbei....juhu*
*GrÃ¼sse Euch alle*
*Keule*
*P.S. Habe nen Deemax Laufradsatz zu verkaufen,wie NEU !!! 260 â¬ !!!*


----------



## funtomas (1. November 2010)

Moin Keule!

Wo hast Du denn solange gesteckt?

Von Dir hat man ja lange nichts mehr gehört...


----------



## Kayer (2. November 2010)

@rocket

Sonntag war eh nix mit fahren..war ja am schiffen 

@doc (Duke Nukem) 

Welcome back


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (2. November 2010)

doc-downhill schrieb:


> *Moin Leute,bin wieder voll am Start ! *
> *Saschaaaa Du hier ????? *
> *Komm die Tage auch vorbei....juhu*
> *Grüsse Euch alle*
> ...



Keule, ich war schon öfter da...  Nicht nur in Malente.

Was´n für ein Laufradsatz ist das denn genau? 135mm oder 150mm. Ich bräuchte 150mm für mein "kleines schwarzes"...  

Oder ist das der LRS von Deinem Demo? Dann (lieber) nicht...


----------



## doc-downhill (3. November 2010)

Halli Hallo....Thomas wann biste am Timmerberg ?
Meld mich morgen bei Dir,gibt viel zu erzählen.
*Sascha,wieso ausm Demo lieber nicht ????*
*Deine blöden Kommentare kannst Dir sparen*
Freue mich schon auf viele Leute....lange nicht gesehen


----------



## funtomas (4. November 2010)

@ Keule: Am Samstag hängt es vom Wetter ab. Am Sonntag bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei, da soll zumindest nicht regnen! Ich werde an beiden Tagen spätestens um 13:30 - 14:00 Uhr am Timmerberg sein...


----------



## doc-downhill (4. November 2010)

Super,dann bis zum Wochenende....hoffentlich speilt das Wetter ein wenig mit !


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (4. November 2010)

doc-downhill schrieb:


> Halli Hallo....Thomas wann biste am Timmerberg ?
> Meld mich morgen bei Dir,gibt viel zu erzählen.
> *Sascha,wieso ausm Demo lieber nicht ????*
> *Deine blöden Kommentare kannst Dir sparen*
> Freue mich schon auf viele Leute....lange nicht gesehen



Marc, Du verstehst einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Vielleicht solltest Du mal meine "Kommentare" nochmal lesen - und achte mal auf meine Smileys... Hilft enorm... 

Im übrigen frage ich mich, was Dein Kommentar mit "was machst Du denn am Timmerberg?" soll. Was soll denn bitte dieser Kommentar!?
Mach´ Dir mal ein paar Gedanken! 

Aber, weisst Du, was, Marc? Ist mir echt egal. Denk und tu was Du nicht lassen kannst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayer (4. November 2010)

doc-downhill schrieb:


> Super,dann bis zum Wochenende....hoffentlich speilt das Wetter ein wenig mit !



Das hoffe ich auch (wie alle warscheinlich  )

Is ja im moment echt deprimierend...

War schon wieder bei ein paar Gruppensitzungen von den Anonymen-Freeridern aber die Sucht ist stärker 

Sonntag solls a gut werden...wenigstens etwas 

zum über Wasser halten helfen vielleicht die >>>

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/102556/
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/161825/
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/113964/


----------



## funtomas (5. November 2010)

Scheint so als wenn es Samstag nicht regnet, allerdings glaube ich nicht das die Lines fahrbar sind, so wie heute Nacht geschifft hat. Vielleicht geht es ja am Sonntag. Auf alle Fälle kann man an den Lines weiter buddeln.

Werde morgen so um 13:00 Uhr am Start sein...

Wer kommt noch am Samstag???


----------



## Kayer (5. November 2010)

Also wenns trocken bleibt bin ich dabei


----------



## rocketschnitzel (5. November 2010)

Samstag mit Vorbehalt, wegen Wetter usw ... Sonntag dabei (diesmal ohne Kater).


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (5. November 2010)

Am SA soll es den ersten Schneefall geben...


----------



## funtomas (5. November 2010)

@ Sascha: Na, haste wieder ein Bild des Graunens gefunden das Dich für Dein Nichterscheinen entschuldigen soll?

Wie siehts aus mit Grillen?


----------



## Kayer (5. November 2010)

Jo grillen kann losgehen


----------



## doc-downhill (5. November 2010)

Alles klar Sascha....Hi Ha !!!!


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (6. November 2010)

funtomas schrieb:


> @ Sascha: Na, haste wieder ein Bild des Graunens gefunden das Dich für Dein Nichterscheinen entschuldigen soll?
> 
> Wie siehts aus mit Grillen?



Grillen? Im Schnee...?   

Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein... 

Nichterscheinen? Nein, das Rad ist vorerst zerlegt und das kleine Schwarze liegt hier und will aufgebaut werden... Daher ist erstmal nichts mit Fahren. 

Ich hoffe, dass alles bis Februar fertig ist.

Und daher ist bis dahin erstmal Krafttraining im FiZ angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (6. November 2010)

TEAM-FSR-DH schrieb:


> Grillen? Im Schnee...?



Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten 

@Sascha: Haste Stacheldraht im Bett? Um 7:00 hinterm Rechner


----------



## Kayer (6. November 2010)

funtomas schrieb:


> Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten
> 
> @Sascha: Haste Stacheldraht im Bett? Um 7:00 hinterm Rechner






Werden wir heute etwa mit gutem Wetter verwöhnt ??


----------



## funtomas (6. November 2010)

TEAM-FSR-DH schrieb:


> Und daher ist bis dahin erstmal Krafttraining im FiZ angesagt.



Das Krafttraining kannste übrigens auch auf dem Gelände haben:

Tief stechen weit werfen
Paletten schleppen
40 cm dicke Baumstämme mit der Handsäge durchsägen
Baumstammweitwurf
120 Meter Hecke per Hand schneiden​
Und das alles für einen Monatsbeitrag von nur 5.00 , jede Muckibude ist teurer!


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (6. November 2010)

funtomas schrieb:


> Das Krafttraining kannste Ã¼brigens auch auf dem GelÃ¤nde haben:Tief stechen weit werfen
> Paletten schleppen
> 40 cm dicke BaumstÃ¤mme mit der HandsÃ¤ge durchsÃ¤gen
> Baumstammweitwurf
> 120 Meter Hecke per Hand schneiden​Und das alles fÃ¼r einen Monatsbeitrag von nur 5.00 â¬, jede Muckibude ist teurer!



Zu Frage 1.)

Arbeite an meiner Abschlussarbeit. Da ist es normal, dass ich um 7.00h schon hinterm Rechner sitze. Und fÃ¼rs Warming-Up bringe ich unseren Thread hier in Schwung. Ein guter Start in den Tag... 

Zu Frage 2.) 

Ãhm, nein. Ich bin dann doch lieber in der Muckibude, pumpe und schau mir die netten Stuten an.  
Und glaub mir, da sind keine 30-PfÃ¼nder dabei... 

...





...






...


----------



## doc-downhill (6. November 2010)

War heute echt ein geiler Tag mit Euch....und morgen wird richtig geballert


----------



## freeriderpinky (6. November 2010)

Tach die Herren, wer ist morgen mit am Start?
Wenn alles klappt, bringe ich Holznachschub mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayer (7. November 2010)

@doc

Auf jeden 

@pinky
Thomas...Keule und meiner einer sind heute ab ca 12:00 am start


----------



## freeriderpinky (7. November 2010)

Ich bin erst um 1300 am Platz, da ich die Paletten noch holen muss.

Also wir werden heute ein paar Paletten schleppen müssen 

Wird noch etwas benötigt?


----------



## funtomas (7. November 2010)

Grad erst aufgestanden...

Bin aber so gegen 12:00 bis 12:30 am Start!

@Sascha: Deine Stuten kannst Du gern mitbringen, hat sicher niemand etwas dagegen!


----------



## freeriderpinky (7. November 2010)

@ Tomas: Wird noch etwas gebraucht heute?


----------



## rocketschnitzel (7. November 2010)

Kleine erste Auswahl von heute: http://gallery.me.com/janeikethomssen#100117

Hab mal mit Filtern gespielt...


----------



## Kayer (7. November 2010)

rocketschnitzel schrieb:


> Kleine erste Auswahl von heute: http://gallery.me.com/janeikethomssen#100117
> 
> Hab mal mit Filtern gespielt...




Schon ma sehr Geil


----------



## doc-downhill (7. November 2010)

Hi Leute,was fürn fetter Ride heute !!!!!!
Achso und denkt bitte an die Shirts....müssen uns alle mal treffen zwecks Planung:Name, Nummer,u.s.w.
Meld mich morgen bei Dir Funtomas !
So gutes Nächtle


----------



## funtomas (7. November 2010)

Nachdem ich Wäsche in die Maschine gestopft habe, das Essen in den Magen gestopft habe und Kissen und Decke in den Bezug gestopft habe, habe ich mich über die Fotos hergemacht und die schönsten ausgesucht. Ihr könnt die Fotos in meinen öffentlichen Archiv begutachten ....


----------



## freeriderpinky (7. November 2010)

rocketschnitzel schrieb:


> Kleine erste Auswahl von heute: http://gallery.me.com/janeikethomssen#100117
> 
> Hab mal mit Filtern gespielt...





Was für nette Pics 
War ein echt genialer Tag und es werden noch viele folgen


----------



## freeriderpinky (7. November 2010)

@Thomas

Das mit dem Blitz kommt gut rüber 

Blöd das es nicht mehr so lange hell ist.......will einen anderen Breitengrad!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (7. November 2010)

Dank für das Lob!

Die Bilder von Eike sind auch ziemlich geil. 

Würde die anderen Bilder auch gern mal in vernünftiger Größe sehen.


----------



## freeriderpinky (8. November 2010)

Das Stimmt, die würde ich auch gerne sehen.
Da muss ich wohl bis zum WE warten, da ich mal wieder so viel zu tun haben.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Und ich will endlich ein neues Bike haben!!

Bis die Tage


----------



## rocketschnitzel (8. November 2010)

@ Thomas: Der Biltz ist ne feine Sache! Wird geil wenns mal richtig dunkel wird.

Das komplette Set an Bildern pack ich auf Kays stick. Da hab ich keine Lust auf upload.
Hab auch erstmal nur die nachbearbeitet, sind aber auch noch ein paar andere nette dabei.


----------



## doc-downhill (8. November 2010)

Happy Birthday Tomas


----------



## doc-downhill (8. November 2010)

Alles Gute wünscht Keule


----------



## funtomas (8. November 2010)

doc-downhill schrieb:


>



Dank für das schöne Geschenk!


----------



## funtomas (9. November 2010)

Hab alle weiteren Bilder die brauchbar sind zusammen mit anderen Bildern in den einzigen Ordner mit dem Namen "Herbst 7.10.2010" kopiert.


----------



## freeriderpinky (12. November 2010)

Wie schaut es morgen aus bei Euch?

Schaufeln wir wieder ein klein wenig?


----------



## rocketschnitzel (12. November 2010)

Ich bin nicht sicher. Ich muss dieses WE nach HH arbeiten.
Wenn dann komm ich spontan rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (12. November 2010)

Ich komme nur rum, wenn es wie heute regnet...


----------



## Kayer (13. November 2010)

Nur wenns net schifft


----------



## funtomas (13. November 2010)

Auch  wenn man wahrscheinlich nicht fahren kann, sollte man doch mal schauen ob die Gullis vom letzten Wochenende übergelaufen sind. Ich hätte so ab 14:00 zeit...


----------



## funtomas (13. November 2010)

@ Keule: Wie sieht  es mit den Kaputzenpullovern aus? Hast Du schon Preise für den Druck und den Pullovern? Wäre echt geil wenn wir demnächst die Sache angehen könnten...


----------



## funtomas (16. November 2010)

Cebo kann einen Generator von seinem Pa fÃ¼r etwa 250 â¬ besorgen. Der hat mehr Leistung als die anderen Generatoren die man fÃ¼r 250 â¬ neu bekommt. Das gute StÃ¼ck wird so etwa Ende Dezember in Kiel ankommen. Scheint ein gutes Angebot zu sein und vielleicht kann Cebo den Preis noch drÃ¼cken.
Dann mÃ¼ssen wir eine Sammlung veranstalten mÃ¼ssen, da wir so viel Knete nicht in der Vereinskasse haben werden.


----------



## doc-downhill (18. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,ja funtomas habe Preise und alles geklärt....müssen uns nur noch treffen,gilt für alle die ein fetten Kapuzenpulli haben möchten.
Für den Generator,schmeiss ich gern was dazu!!! 
Also wenn das Wetter ein bisschen mitspielt,bin ich am Wochenende am Timmerberg!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (20. November 2010)

Wenn es morgen nicht regnet, wollen Eike, Ulrich und ich einen Blick auf das Gelände werfen und vielleicht das abgerutschte Gap reparieren. Ich schätze das wir spätestens um 13:00 auf dem Platz sein werden.


----------



## rocketschnitzel (22. November 2010)

Das modifizierte Gap macht schon Laune... War gut Sonntag!

@Zebo: Hast du die Videos die du gemacht hast? Ich würd mir die gerne noch mal in ruhe ansehen.

@Keule: Beim Pulli bin ich dabei! Ich hab auch schon ne Idee für meinen persönlichen Spruch!


----------



## freeriderpinky (22. November 2010)

Ja da haben wir echt was gutes geschaufelt 

Ich schicke dir die Videos morgen per mail.

@keule: ich bin auch dabei


----------



## funtomas (22. November 2010)

Das Gap wird jedenfalls nicht mehr ins ich zusammenbrechen...
In der Zwischenzeit werde ich mal am FFR-Logo basteln


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (23. November 2010)

Es soll ja bald richtig Schnee geben...






[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQHUGH9A4dU"]YouTube        - Leise rieselt der Schnee[/nomedia]


----------



## fragstyler (23. November 2010)

Moin,

joa, das Gap sah schon ziemlich lustig aus...
Ich wollte das eigentlich mal am Wochenende austesten, damit ich mein neues Bike auch mal anständig einweihen kann aber das wird wohl nix.... 

Greets
Henrik


----------



## Kayer (23. November 2010)

@ Keule 

Will natürlich auch einen 

Aber noch keinen plan was drauf soll


----------



## doc-downhill (23. November 2010)

Moin moin,Sa. oder So. am Timmerberg treffen zwecks Kapuzenpulli !!!!
Schreibt einfach, wann Ihr könnt....nicht die Bikes vergessen zum Ballern Achso und denkt an Kohle
*Support Your Keule*


----------



## freeriderpinky (23. November 2010)

Okay Sonntag am Timmerberg. 
Was sollen die Hoodies noch mal kosten?
Bis die Tage


----------



## rocketschnitzel (24. November 2010)

Lifecycles ist Lieferbar! Hat jemand schon bestellt? Sonst kauf ichs mir nämlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (25. November 2010)

Wenn es weiter so friert können wir vielleicht doch noch ne Runde fahren. Am Sonntag bin natürlich auch dabei, dann müsste ich auch mit Logo durch sein.


----------



## fragstyler (27. November 2010)

Also ich kann ned bis morgen warten...
Ich werd heute schon ein bissel was austesten...
Wer kommt noch?

Greets
Henrik


----------



## funtomas (27. November 2010)

Cebo und meine Wenigkeit werden so gegen 15:00 auf dem Platz sein. Cebo will das Fichtenmoped mitbringen um wenig Kleinholz zu machen.


----------



## fragstyler (27. November 2010)

Ich war da.
Aber um allein zu fahren wars mir zu rutschig und 10 min warten haben mich davon überzeugt, das es eindeutig zu kalt zum warten ist.

Greets
Henrik


----------



## fragstyler (27. November 2010)

Ach ja:

1. Was sind das für Hoodies die ihr machen wollt?

2. Was sollen die kosten?

3. Kann ich auch einen haben?

4. Wann trefft ihr euch morgen am FFR-Park?

Greets
Henrik


----------



## Benneton (27. November 2010)

Hi Bennet ist jetzt auch hier im forum am Start


----------



## rocketschnitzel (27. November 2010)

War heute verhindert... aber ich bin morgen da!
Hab heute aber nen schönen Treppen-DH am Landeshaus gefunden.


----------



## freeriderpinky (27. November 2010)

So morgen geht das Bäume fällen los! 
Also wer morgen kommt brauch sich nicht warm anziehen, denn ich werde Euch EINHEITZEN!!!!!  

@Thomas: Sorry war erst um 1630 in Schönkirchen, aber das Fichtenmoped ist morgen dabei 

@Rocket: ich bringe morgen auch die Videos mit.

Und wehe ich sehe da welche, die nur LABERN und nicht mit anpacken!!!
Gruß an fragstyler......

@Keule: Biste morgen da? Wäre cool, zwecks Hoodies 

So alle abgefertigt und nun kommt der Havana


----------



## funtomas (27. November 2010)

So, nun sind die Logo-Entwürfe fertig und können in dem Album FFR-Logo begutachtet werden.

@Henrik: Bennet muss kurz nach Dir gekommen sein, ich selbst war um 15:15 auf dem Platz.

Wir sind allerdings auch nicht gefahren weil zu viel Schnee lag und keine Zeit zum Schnee fegen übrig war. Aber unter dem Schnee sind keine Eisplatten, sondern recht griffiger und steinharter Boden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (27. November 2010)

Benneton schrieb:


> Hi Bennet ist jetzt auch hier im forum am Start



Hi Bennet!


Herzliches Willkommen vom mir, wenn auch unbekannterweise.


----------



## Kayer (27. November 2010)

Bin morgen auch dabei 

War heute noch am malochen und erst um 17:00 zu Hause


----------



## freeriderpinky (28. November 2010)

Juten Morgen!!!

Ich bin um 1300 am/im Gelände 

Und denkt dran, ihr könnt ruhig in kurzen Klamotten ankommen.......ich werde euch scheuchen!!!! 

Bis gleich


----------



## funtomas (28. November 2010)

Meiner einer wird so um 13:00 am Timmerberg sein.


----------



## fragstyler (28. November 2010)

Also ich bin losgedüst aber nach 10 min hab ich festgestellt:
1. es is zu viel schnee
2. es is mir zu kalt.

Ich werde heute meinen Indoor-Tätigkeiten nachgehen.

Greets
Henrik


----------



## freeriderpinky (28. November 2010)

Wie es schneit!!!! Wo das denn?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Na dann spiel mal weiter an dir rum.....

P U S S Y


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fragstyler (28. November 2010)

Genau die Antwort hab ich erwartet....


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (28. November 2010)

Bad vibrations im Timmerberg-Thread, wa?


----------



## funtomas (28. November 2010)

Bad Vibrations? Keine Spur! War heute ein echt geiler Tag am Timmerberg. Haben echt viel gerissen...
Kay und Eike haben sich nicht nehmen lassen auch noch zu fahren. Hätte nie gedacht das am Timmerberg Schnee geschoben wird!


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (28. November 2010)

Das klingt doch gut! 

Ich habe mich heute im FiZ bewegt, Kraft und Kondition und gleich igel ich mich ein. In etwa so hier:


----------



## funtomas (28. November 2010)

@Sascha: Du willst im Nutellatopf überwintern?!?


----------



## Kayer (28. November 2010)

Mehr Schnee = mehr fun 

The Season never ends 

Außer für . . . . . . 

Hier mal nen Beispiel wie spaßig Pistenabfahrten sein können.....zwar schon old aber der Anfang is immer noch fun

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10425

@ Rocketschnitzel

Das wär doch doch mal was für dich ... Snowbord und Bike einpacken und los gehts


----------



## freeriderpinky (28. November 2010)

Wie Bad Vibrations.......?!

Überhaupt nich.....allet jut.
Man darf doch mal seine Meinung sagen 

So mal schauen ob ich das mit dem Video hin bekomme


----------



## freeriderpinky (28. November 2010)

So habe 3 Videos von heute hoch geladen.


----------



## rocketschnitzel (29. November 2010)

War schon nicht schlecht am Sonntag! 
Haben viel geschafft. 
 Nur Schade das weitere bauliche Maßnahmen witterungbedingt nicht mehr gehen (Erdarbeiten). Ich hätte noch gerne den Northshore turm angefangen... aber Egal! 

Ich bin mal für ne Streetsession demnächst...

@Zebo: Schöne Videos!!


----------



## funtomas (29. November 2010)

Hab heute mit Keule telefoniert! Wir werden uns morgen beim Copieshop treffen und genaue Preise einholen.

Meine Liste an Interessenten ist momentan:

Kay
Eike
Cebo
Keule
Andreas
Bennet
Ulrich
Tim
Ich
Sascha ?

Kennt jemand noch einen Bedürftigen? Je mehr desto geringer ist der Preis. 

Morgen gibt es die voraussichtlichen Preise, wird sich um 20  bewegen. Wäre gut wenn jeder eine Größe, die Pullover-Farbe, die Farbe der Bedruckung und den persönliche Spruch mir zukommen lassen würde. Ansonten müssen wir einen Termin vereinbaren um die Knete ein zu sammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (29. November 2010)

@Kayer

Das Video ist richtig nett!   

Wo hast Du das denn ausgegraben?

@funtomas

Kannst mich von der Liste nehmen. Sorry, aber habe keinen Bedarf.


----------



## Benneton (29. November 2010)

Alle Farben sind Ok naja Rosa-eher nicht und ich wüsste auch nicht was für einen spruch man nehmen könnte Das Geld könnte ich dann auch nächste Woche mitbringen Muss nur genau wissen Wiel fiel


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (30. November 2010)

So, hier eines meiner Fav Vids.

Ab 1:12m beginnt die Action und 3:17m-3:25 finde ich echt heavy... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdKLGTQg_b0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Red Bull-mountain 7 Psychosis(downhill)[/nomedia]


----------



## funtomas (30. November 2010)

Echt geiles und grasses Video!!  
Der Speed mit dem Jungs da unterwegs sind ist echt beeindruckend....


----------



## Whiplash01 (30. November 2010)

Alter, echt krasses Vid, die Jungs lassen ja ma richtig stehen!!

Bei 3:24 dachte ich schon, der fällt den Baum!


----------



## Kayer (30. November 2010)

TEAM-FSR-DH schrieb:


> So, hier eines meiner Fav Vids.
> 
> Ab 1:12m beginnt die Action und 3:17m-3:25 finde ich echt heavy...
> 
> YouTube        - Red Bull-mountain 7 Psychosis(downhill)




Saugeil.....will das auch.....                    ( können )


----------



## Benneton (30. November 2010)

Scheissgeil So ne Line brauchen wir ma am Timmerberg. Und dann mitn Hardtail fahrn Uh ich will garnich dran denken

Die sin doch verückt!!!!!!!


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (2. Dezember 2010)

Aus aktuellem Anlass noch einmal...:


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. Dezember 2010)

Oh, is datn Schneeräumfahrzeug??

Hab ich schon von gehört, aber noch NIE gesehen son Ding!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (2. Dezember 2010)

Habe heute schon ne Runde gedreht... 
So ein Gerät ist völlig überflüssig!

Ich habe das favorisierte FFR-Logo noch einmal wenig gepimpt. Sieht wie finde noch ein wenig geiler aus


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe gerade nochmal gemessen:


----------



## Benneton (2. Dezember 2010)

Sascha:wo hast du den gemessen


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (2. Dezember 2010)

Auf dem Dach von meinem Wagen.


...nachdem ich ihn 2x vom Schnee befreit hatte...


----------



## rocketschnitzel (2. Dezember 2010)

Snowboard ist schon wieder in gebrauch...


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (2. Dezember 2010)

rocketschnitzel schrieb:


> Snowboard ist schon wieder in gebrauch...



Hey, mal ganz ehrlich! Das könnte auf dem Timmerberg doch gut klappen!!!

Wenn die Dinger nicht so teuer wären...  Würde mir glatt eins für den Timmerberg zulegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocketschnitzel (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich werds auf jeden Fall versuchen...


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (2. Dezember 2010)

Dann berichte mal! Würde mich wirklich interessieren!


----------



## Benneton (2. Dezember 2010)

Eike:Hab gestern auch Snowboard fahrn ausprobiert Macht ihre spass ist aber so schwer und die Dinger sind so teuer


----------



## doc-downhill (2. Dezember 2010)

*@ sascha,die Pullover sind ja auch nur für Freerider,nicht Fußgänger und Schneefotografen....*


----------



## funtomas (3. Dezember 2010)

Werde mich heute mit Keule beim Kopieshop treffen und mal Preise einholen und die Klamotten ansehen. 
Wie sieht es mit dem geänderten Logo aus? Schaut es euch mal an und lasst mal eure Meinung hören. Dann müssen wir uns auf einen Termin einigen um die Kohle einzusammeln.


----------



## Benneton (3. Dezember 2010)

Tohmas: Das neue Loge ist richtig Geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich möchte auf jeden Fall eins Haben du musst mir nur Sagen wie fiel es kostet


----------



## fragstyler (3. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

wo kann ich mir denn das Logo ansehen?
Und kann man den Hoodie auch bekommen wenn man erst wieder richtiger MTBler werden will? (seit dem Unfall gehts einfach ned mehr so wie ich will )

Greets
Henrik


----------



## funtomas (3. Dezember 2010)

Das Logo befindet sich in dem FFR-Logo-Album. Also auf Fotos unterhalb meines Profils in irgendeinem Beitrag klicken und dann auf das Album FFR-Logo klicken. Das erste Logo ist das neue...
Die Hoodies sind für Mitglieder gedacht... Wo Flachlandfreeride drauf steht kann auch nur Flachlandfreeride drin sein!


----------



## doc-downhill (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,wer ist alles  morgen beim cruisen dabei....Kiellinie treffen um 13.00 Uhr am Landesministerrium !?


----------



## funtomas (3. Dezember 2010)

@Keule: Da werd ich dabei sein!

Die Hoodies sollen so um die 28 â¬ kosten. Ihr mÃ¼sst mir noch die SprÃ¼chen bzw. Namen oder was auch immer Ihr auf eurem Teil noch gedruckt haben mÃ¶chtet zukommen lassen. Nur allzu lang sollte es nicht werden! 

Bis Montag oder Dienstag brauchen wir das Geld um die Bestellung machen zu kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benneton (3. Dezember 2010)

Thomas: Morgen kann ich leider nicht kommen
Dafür aber Sonntag


----------



## Kayer (3. Dezember 2010)

Bin morgen auch dabei.... muß zum Glück doch nich arbeiten


----------



## funtomas (4. Dezember 2010)

War heute ein geiler Tag, drei Abfahrten im Düsternbrooker, einmal über den Lenker abgemault, Schulter geprellt, Schienbein leicht angekratzt, zwei Finger geprellt und die Schlüssel dabei verloren (aber Ulrich hat sie wieder ausgegraben). 
Hatte also jede Menge Spass gehabt.


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (4. Dezember 2010)

Klingt doch gut, Thomas! 

Kay und ich haben schon den großen Masterplan und wollen Skateboards zweckentfremden für den Timmerberg.  Achsen weg und dann ab die Post!

Wer macht mit?


----------



## funtomas (4. Dezember 2010)

Wo kriege ich ein Board her?
Aber werde dabei sein und Fotos von dem Chaos machen!


----------



## Kayer (4. Dezember 2010)

Irgendein Billigboard reicht....für 10-20 gibts schon was....

Allles abbauen... paar schnallen drauf und los gehts


----------



## freeriderpinky (4. Dezember 2010)

Seid Ihr morgen wieder am biken?


----------



## funtomas (5. Dezember 2010)

Was soll denn heute laufen? Bin für jeden Blödsinn zu haben! Timmberg oder Düsterbrooker?

@Eike: Wo wolltest Du den Drop eigentlich bauen? Wir haben uns gestern bei der Treppenabfahrt mal umgeschaut. Meinst Du etwa über die Mauer und dann in steilen Hang voller kleiner Bäume und Gestrüpp? Da wäre ich auf alle Fälle mit der Kamera dabei, aber ich glaube das ich das Ding nicht springen werde.


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (5. Dezember 2010)

hmmm, nichts los hier, oder was?

Hier mal was zur Aufheiterung. Und nein, ist nicht meins. Meins ist ein M6, das noch im Uffbau ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benneton (6. Dezember 2010)

Sascha: schönes Bike  so eins will ich auch haben ist aber leider zu teuer


----------



## funtomas (6. Dezember 2010)

@Sascha: Sind das schwimmend gelagerte Bremsscheiben?

@Alle: Nu gehts in den Endspurt mit den Hoodies. Wer einen Spruch oder sonst etwas extra auf sein Teil gedruckt haben möchte, sollte es mir bis Donnerstag zukommen lassen. Ich muss dann nämlich die Dateien so umbennen oder nachbearbeiten damit der Mensch der Dinger macht etwas anfangen kann.

also alles an [email protected] schicken

Wer zu spät kommt dann ein Standartteil mit großem Logo auf dem Rücken und kleinem Logo links vorne.


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (6. Dezember 2010)

@Thomas

Ja, sind schwimmend gelagert.


----------



## Benneton (6. Dezember 2010)

Tohmas: Mir fällt kein Spruch ein Hast du eine idee für mich


----------



## funtomas (6. Dezember 2010)

Ach ja, was ich vergaß. Die Dateiformte die ich an nehmen kann sind sogenannte Vektorgrafiken:


ai: adobe Illustrater 9 oder  größer
svg: Scalable Vektor Grafik
cdr: Coreldraw 7 - 4X (Unter Vorbehalt)

Also keine Bitmapdateien wie jpg, gif, tif, png!


----------



## funtomas (6. Dezember 2010)

@Bennet: Mir ist auch kein Spruch eingefallen. Ich habe will meinen Nickname unter dem kleinen Logo auf der vorderen Seite drucken lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benneton (7. Dezember 2010)

@Tohmas: Das ist ne gute idee aber dann denke ich mir noch was anderes aus und ruf dich morgen a, sag dir meinen namen und du sagst mir wiel fiel das ding kosten soll und wann ich dir das geld gebeb kann


----------



## funtomas (8. Dezember 2010)

Dir mir bis heute keine Sprüche oder etwas anderes zugekommen ist, machen das wir etwas anders. Der Mensch der Hoodies bedrucken soll hat nun die Teile seit ein paar Tagen bei sich  liegen und verlangt nach dem Logo. Ich werde ihm also das Logo schicken und er druckt es. Ihr bekommt dann die Hoodies mit den beiden Logos und wenn ihr noch etwas zusätzlich haben wollt, dann könnt ihr das ja nachträglich in Auftrag geben.

Sehr wichtig ist, dass ihr mit der Kohle rüber kommt, denn Marc und ich können und wollen das Geld nicht vorschießen. Am besten bis zum Wochenende!!!


----------



## rocketschnitzel (8. Dezember 2010)

Klingt nach nem Plan... Wann wollen wir uns Zwecks Geldübergabe treffen??


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (8. Dezember 2010)

Passt zwar nicht zur Jahreszeit, aber ich wollte Euch das Bild nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## funtomas (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde morgen mal anrufen und nach dem Preis fragen, der ja noch nicht feststand.

Die Übergabe des Geldes können wir dann ja telefonisch abmachen.


----------



## funtomas (10. Dezember 2010)

So, nu hab ich den Preis:

30â¬ pro StÃ¼ck

Damit liegen wir genau auf HÃ¶chstgrenze den wir uns vorgestellt haben!


----------



## funtomas (11. Dezember 2010)

Für die Geldübergabe haben Eike und ich uns gedacht um 20:00 am  Sonntag im POI zu treffen. Kai ist auch dabei. Au0erdem können wir dann noch einige andere Sachen besprechen...


----------



## freeriderpinky (11. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schön, der Zebo ist dann auch da!

So mal hoffen das es wieder ein bißchen trockener wird und dann geht das Bäume fällen wieder los 

Dann bis morgen


----------



## funtomas (17. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht es aus mit der Wochendplanung? Im Düsternbrooker die Treppensets schroten oder Bäume fällen am Timmerberg. Ich wäre für beides zu haben, wobei ich dem Düsternbrooker den Vorzug geben würde.


----------



## Kayer (17. Dezember 2010)

Wäre auch dabei....wobei ich auch mehr zum Düsterbrooker tendiere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benneton (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich will so gerne wieder Biken (aber es ist winter)

           HEUL SCHLUCHZ


                      HELFT MIR


----------



## funtomas (21. Dezember 2010)

!!!! Die Hoodies sind da !!!


----------



## rocketschnitzel (22. Dezember 2010)

Sooo... ich bin jetzt in HH und über Sylvester in DK 

Ich wünsch euch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!


Also alles gute und bis denn!


----------



## Benneton (24. Dezember 2010)

Alle: Ich wünsche euch ein wundervolles Weihnachten und lasst euch alle mit Parts fürs Bike beschenken


----------



## freeriderpinky (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen!
Lasst Euch reich beschenken  

Bis die Tage


----------



## Kayer (30. Dezember 2010)

ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch.... freu mich schon auf die nächste Bikesaison... da las ma die Fetzen fliegen
(hoffentlich keine Hautfetzen)


Grüße aus momentan Leverkusen

Kayer

(freu mich schon auf die Hoodies)


----------



## freeriderpinky (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und vorallem ein unfallfreies Jahr!

Lasst es richtig knallen


----------



## funtomas (10. Januar 2011)

Na, alle gut durch die gliprigen Feierage gekommen?

Ulrich und ich waren letztes Wochende am Timmerberg um Bennets neues Bike zu bewundern (Bergamont Dirt) und um mal zu sehen wie die Aktien so stehen. Der Schnee ist weit gehend abgetaut und der Matsch kommt zum Vorschein.

Wenn das weiter so taut könnte man sich am Wochenende an ein paar baulichen Maßnahmen machen...


----------



## rocketschnitzel (10. Januar 2011)

Sonntag... möglicherweise. 

@Bennet: Gute Wahl! Auf dem hab ich auch angefangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (11. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues! Wenn auch mit einer gewissen Verzögerung! 

Übrigens hat Alutech ´was ganz feines als Enduro rausgebracht! 

Optisch sehr(!) nett und preislich absolut human!

Ich finde den Rahmen einfach todchic!







http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Rahmen/Enduro-Fanes::392.html


----------



## Benneton (11. Januar 2011)

tohmas: ich würde dann am wochenende auch kommen, für die ,,baulichen" maßnahmen Soll ich denn auch nochmal die dicken bretter mitbringen die bei uns aufm hof liegen


----------



## Benneton (11. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mein Dirt-Bike


----------



## freeriderpinky (11. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues Mädels! 
Habe heute das Stromaggregat bekommen 
Es ist 3 Jahre alt, hat 449,- Euro mal gekostet und wir sollen noch 200,- Euro dafür an meinen alten Herren bezahlen.
Ich finde das ist ein fairer Kurs, da es nur 3 mal lief!!

Das Ding ist echt erste Klasse, fast wie neu!

@Bennet

Glückwunsch zu deinem Bike! Dann kann es ja los gehen


----------



## funtomas (12. Januar 2011)

@Bennet: Das da noch dicke Bretter vorhanden sind ist schon einmal gut zu wissen. aber am nächsten Wochenende werden wir sie wahrscheinlich noch nicht brauchen.

@Cebo: Geiles Ding und der Kurs geht voll in Ordnung!!! Jetzt müssen wir nur noch die Werkzeughütte an den Start bringen.

Hoffentlich schifft es am Wochenende nicht...


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (13. Januar 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich schifft es am Wochenende nicht...



Hoffentlich doch - dann wäre ein großer Teil der weissen Plage weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benneton (13. Januar 2011)

@ Cebo:

was willst du mit einem Stromagregat oder wie das auch immer heit etwa fr unsen verein?


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (13. Januar 2011)

Benneton schrieb:


> was willst du mit einem Stromagregat oder wie das auch immer



Hierfür! Zum Warmwerden! Ist doch eigentlich selbsterklärend!


----------



## Benneton (13. Januar 2011)

@Sascha

ist dasn elektrsichr stuhl?


----------



## funtomas (14. Januar 2011)

@sascha: Die Anwendung ist mir noch garnicht in den Sinn gekommen. Sollte man aber im Auge behalten für die Randalebrüder die gern das Gelände verwüsten. 

Der Schnee auf dem Gelände ist übrigens weitgehend verschwunden.

@Bennet: Den Elektrogenerator brauchen wir für:
Heckenschere, Motorsäge, Akkuschrauber, Bohrmaschine, Oberfräse, Kreissäge, Stichsäge, Musik, Beleuchtung...


----------



## Benneton (14. Januar 2011)

@Tohmas

achso , Bist du morgen am timmerberg wenn ja, wann?


----------



## rocketschnitzel (17. Januar 2011)

Wie viel muss jeder denn noch für den Generator in die Umlage schmeißen?


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (17. Januar 2011)

rocketschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie viel muss jeder denn noch für den Generator in die Umlage schmeißen?



Unter Berücksichtigung einer Gewinnerzielungsabsicht oder ohne jene...


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (19. Januar 2011)

Nur guggn, wenn man psychisch schmerzfrei ist...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzTpipfCF9E"]YouTube        - Cemetary Gap on bike[/nomedia]


----------



## Whiplash01 (19. Januar 2011)

TEAM-FSR-DH schrieb:


> Nur guggn, wenn man psychisch schmerzfrei ist...
> 
> YouTube        - Cemetary Gap on bike



... oh shit...


----------



## freeriderpinky (12. Februar 2011)

Das war mal wieder ein richtig geiler Tag!
Nun die Vidoes runterladen und anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. Februar 2011)

Wo sind die Videos, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## rocketschnitzel (14. Februar 2011)

Anmeldung für IXS: http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/join_form?rolle=FAHRER

Ich denk mal Winterberg und Thale...


----------



## funtomas (14. Februar 2011)

Wo sind denn nun die Videos 
In dem Deinem Album sind nur die Schneesvideos...


----------



## rocketschnitzel (14. Februar 2011)

Ja wo sind denn nun die Videos? *nerv*


----------



## Kayer (14. Februar 2011)

wo wo wo wo wo woooooooooooo sind siiieeeeeeeee


----------



## freeriderpinky (14. Februar 2011)

Soooooooo Videos sind hochgeladen!!!!

Viel Spassssssssss


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. Februar 2011)

rocketschnitzel schrieb:


> Anmeldung für IXS: http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/join_form?rolle=FAHRER
> 
> Ich denk mal Winterberg und Thale...



Häää? Habe ich was verpasst? Schaue jeden Tag beim IXS nach und da ist nichts mit Anmeldung für die terminierten Rennen.


----------



## Chrikel (16. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich bin neu hier und habe auch keine Erfahrungen mit richtigem biken, daher würde ich euch das nächste mal gerne begleiten wenn ihr los fahrt. 

Ein bisschen was abschauen und Leute kennen lernen halt ^^ 

Sofern es keinen hier stören würde.

Naja sobald das Wetter zumindest etwas besser ist ^^

LG Chris


----------



## rocketschnitzel (16. Februar 2011)

@Shredder: Jup, hab ich auch gemerkt, dass es noch keine richtige Anmeldung gibt. Aber ich denke mal dass die info per Mail kommt wenn man sich da schon mal registriert. Winterberg wird auf jeden fall schnell voll sein, da ist jeder Informationsvorsprung gut... ;-)

@Chrikel: Wetterabhängig treffen wir uns eigentlich jedes WE... im Winter mehr oder weniger regelmäßig.
Wir verabreden uns eigentlich auch hier im Forum - Grundsätzlich also kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocketschnitzel (16. Februar 2011)

@Chrikel: check sonst auch mal: www.flachlandfreeride.org/ *werbungmach*


----------



## Chrikel (16. Februar 2011)

Ja super. 
Die Seite kenn ich schon, mache mich da schon etwas länger schlau ;-) Leider kam ich nie im hellen mal dort hin um die Strecke zu sehen. 

Hatte auch viel mit Familie am hut an den Wochen enden, da hat es immer nur mal für 2 Std. im Wald gereicht ^^

Leider habe ich noch keine Ausrüstung um richtig zu fahren, aber mal anschauen wäre schonmal was. 

LG Chris


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Februar 2011)

rocketschnitzel schrieb:


> @Shredder: Jup, hab ich auch gemerkt, dass es noch keine richtige Anmeldung gibt. Aber ich denke mal dass die info per Mail kommt wenn man sich da schon mal registriert. Winterberg wird auf jeden fall schnell voll sein, da ist jeder Informationsvorsprung gut... ;-)



Das wird garantiert wieder richtig voll sein. Daher schaue ich jeden Tag nach. Ab März glaube ich werden die es wieder freischalten... Dann zählt jede Sekunde!


----------



## Kayer (19. Februar 2011)

@Chrikel

Wie treffen uns morgen eventuell...zwar nich aufm FFR-Gelände aber wolln n bisl in der Stadt biken..und nen Treppenspot beäugen  und was halt alles so aufm Weg liegt...wärn dann zu 4....is alles wetterabhängig natürlich...Ort und Zeit posten wir dann hier kurzfristig rein...

Wer Lust und Zeit (und warme Klamotten ) hat kann natürlich mitkommen....



@Funtomas

Da soll des sein..is nen Stück zu fahren aber gemächlich bidde


----------



## Chrikel (19. Februar 2011)

Ja sehr cool, da wäre ich sehr gerne dabei.
Ich muss nur meinen Kumpel überreden, da wir morgen schwimmen gehen wollten ^^

Ich war heute auf dem ffr Gelände und bin da mal einwenig rum gefahren, hat echt richtig laune gemacht ;-)


----------



## Kayer (20. Februar 2011)

Heute treffen 12:30 am  Haupteingang vom Hauptbahnhof...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (20. Februar 2011)

jo, geht ab!!!


----------



## Chrikel (25. Februar 2011)

Na Jungs,
wie siehts den mit dem WE bei euch aus?
FFR-Gelände oder wie muss ich das sehen?


----------



## funtomas (26. Februar 2011)

tja, wie sieht denn am Wochenende aus, wer hat denn sonst noch so Zeit?
War gestern mit Kai in der Uni und City unterwegs. Die interessanten Spots sind Vereist 
Bleibt eigentlich nur der Drop im Düsternbrooker...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. Februar 2011)

http://video.mpora.com/watch/EHIm2uQ18/  Ab 9:14 geht´s richtig los...


----------



## freeriderpinky (26. Februar 2011)

Biken heute im Düsternbrooker??
Oder in der Stadt noch mal schauen. Ist bestimmt schon was weggetaut.


----------



## funtomas (26. Februar 2011)

Jo, heute sind wir im Düsternbroker beim Drop...


----------



## funtomas (26. Februar 2011)

Zebo und ich waren heute im Düsternbrooker und hatten ne Menge Spass 
...bis auf das Hochschieben...
Morgen treffen wir uns wieder im Düsternbrooker so gegen 14:00 - 14:30 Uhr.


----------



## fragstyler (26. Februar 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> Zebo und ich waren heute im Düsternbrooker und hatten ne Menge Spass
> ...bis auf das Hochschieben...
> Morgen treffen wir uns wieder im Düsternbrooker so gegen 14:00 - 14:30 Uhr.



Wo find ich das denn?
Ich würde evtl. auch kommen, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich hin muss.

Greets
Henrik


----------



## freeriderpinky (27. Februar 2011)

@fragstyler 
Du mußt über die alte Hochbrücke fahren und dann ist es gleich der erste Wald auf der rechten Seite.
Man kann es kaum übersehen.


----------



## freeriderpinky (27. Februar 2011)

Das war mal wieder ein richtig geiler Tag!!
Es ist ein sau gutes Gefühl den Boden zu verlassen 

Und die Tage werde ich ein paar Videos hoch laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrikel (28. Februar 2011)

Das war echt geil gestern ;-)
Mein ersten drops... einfach nur geil :-D
Kaum war ich zuhause wollte ich wieder los, mehr spass kann man kaum haben ^^

Freue mich auf die Vids ;-)


----------



## funtomas (28. Februar 2011)

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen... nen geileren Drop findet man in Kiel nicht!
Mehr Speed und Airtime geht in Kiel nicht!!
Sogar Ulrich ist zwei mal den Hang hinunter geschossen ( Ok es war einiges an Überredung nötig und er wand sich Aal aber dann gingen ihm die Gegenargumente aus)


----------



## Benneton (28. Februar 2011)

wo isn dieser drop fon dem ihr alle redet?

jetzt wo ih mein dirt bike hab trau ich mich auch mehr und werde imfrühlich die doubles springen


----------



## funtomas (1. März 2011)

@ Benneton:
Der Drop würde Dir bestimmt gefallen. Du kannst Dich langsam an denn Sprung rantasten in dem Du zuerst die Strecke hinunter fährst, die Geschwindigkeit die Du dabei erreichst ist mehr als Du jemals am Timmerberg erreichen wirst 
Wir können am Freitag mal telefonieren und mal sehen was geht, vielleicht kann ja Deine Mutter oder Dein Vater Dich bei mir absetzen und wieder abholen...


----------



## fragstyler (2. März 2011)

freeriderpinky schrieb:


> @fragstyler
> Du mußt über die alte Hochbrücke fahren und dann ist es gleich der erste Wald auf der rechten Seite.
> Man kann es kaum übersehen.



Wo ist denn die alte Hochbrücke?
Redet ihr vom Düsternbroker Weg?
Oder wo ist das sonst?

Greets
Henrik


----------



## freeriderpinky (3. März 2011)

@fragstyler
Ne nicht der Düsternbroker Weg.
Du musst den Eckernförder Weg immer weiter durch fahren bis du zur alten Hochbrücke kommst. Dann rüber fahren und gleich dahinter auf der rechten Seite ist ein Waldstück.
Da sind wir.

Hat einer Lust morgen Mittag zu biken? Will mein neues Baby ausführen


----------



## Chrikel (4. März 2011)

Wie sieht es den mit diesem WE und fahren aus? 
Wäre wieder zu jeder Schandtat bereit :-D


----------



## fragstyler (4. März 2011)

Also ich hab bei googleMaps nur die "Eckernförder Straße" gefunden. da gibs die alte Kanal-Brücke.
Ist die das?

Ich wär morgen dabei.
Vll. können wir uns etwas mehr in der Stadt treffen und zusammen dahin fahren...

Greets
Henrik


----------



## Chrikel (4. März 2011)

Ich wäre auch dafür sich in der Stadt zu treffen und dann los.

Wo das ist weiß ich leider auch nicht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderpinky (4. März 2011)

@fragstyler
Ja genau die ist das. einfach rüber fahren und dann gleich rechts.
Wir treffen uns morgen um 14:00 hinter der alten Hochbrücke.


----------



## funtomas (5. März 2011)

Bin am Samstag auch dabei. Wäre dafür das wir uns wieder an der selben Stelle wie letztes Wochenende treffen. Ich könnte so ab 14:00 dort sein.


----------



## fragstyler (5. März 2011)

Also ich war da!

Wo wart ihr????

Greets
Henrik


----------



## freeriderpinky (5. März 2011)

So nachdem ich noch 4 STUNDEN!!!!! bei der Notaufnahme war ist es jetzt Spruchreif.......
3 stark geprellte Rippen und eine stark geprellte Hüfte. 
Also werde ich wohl erstmal nicht fahren können.....

@chrikel
ich will das Sturzvideo haben!


----------



## fragstyler (6. März 2011)

Oha...
Hört sich nach Spaß an 

Wo wart ihr denn?

Ich hab gestern über ne Stunde an der alten Kanalbrücke gestanden und niemand kam...

Greets
Henrik


----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. März 2011)

freeriderpinky schrieb:


> So nachdem ich noch 4 STUNDEN!!!!! bei der Notaufnahme war ist es jetzt Spruchreif.......
> 3 stark geprellte Rippen und eine stark geprellte Hüfte.
> Also werde ich wohl erstmal nicht fahren können.....
> 
> ...



Autsch!  Wie und was ist denn genau passiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderpinky (6. März 2011)

Jep ist schmerzhaft......
Ich bin mit dem Vorderrad schief gelandet und schön übern Lenker abgestiegen.
Das sah bestimmt gut aus


----------



## funtomas (6. März 2011)

Da wünsch ich gute Besserung !! 
Mach doch ein paar Fotos der bunten Popart die Deine Rippen und die Hüfte in der nächsten Zeit zieren...


----------



## freeriderpinky (6. März 2011)

@fragstyler
Du wenn wir ehrlich sein sollen, wollen wir Dich eigentlich nicht dabei haben........
Außer Du änderst mal deine Einstellung und Sein Verhalten, denn das ewige gelabere von Dir geht uns voll aufm Sack!


----------



## Kayer (6. März 2011)

Eieieiei...Zebo... gute Besserung kann ich da nur sagen..

Is ja dann auch noch einigermaßen gut ausgegangen...hätte schlimmer kommen können.

Aber trotzdem schade das ich nicht dabei war 

Aber das Video werden wir ja bestimmt alle zu sehen bekommen...

Nächstes WE hab ich auf jeden auch wieder Zeit...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. März 2011)

Wenn mein Dämpfer und meine Feder im Laufe dieser Woche kommen, werde ich das kommende Woe auch dabei sein.


----------



## freeriderpinky (8. März 2011)

So nun werde ich mal den crash hoch laden. Das schöne ist, er wurde von 2 Kameras aufgenommen........son scheiß!!!   

Bunte Farben habe ich noch nicht an den Rippen und der Hüfte, kommt wohl noch......

Bis die Tage Jungs


----------



## Chrikel (10. März 2011)

Hey Ho,
das WE steht vor der Tür...
Wie ist mit Fahren?

Bin Samstag zwar in Hamburg aber Sonntag wäre ich auch wieder dabei, sofern Sonntag fahren angesagt ist ;-)

@freeriderpinky: Wie gehts bei dir mit der Regeneration vorran? Wirds langsam besser?

LG Chris


----------



## Nordlicht95 (11. März 2011)

kann da eig. jeder fahren der will???
wo es is weiss ich....


----------



## Kayer (11. März 2011)

Nordlicht95 schrieb:


> kann da eig. jeder fahren der will???
> wo es is weiss ich....



Naja...es ist ja Vereinsgelände und wird ausgebeaut...erweitert und in Schuß gehalten von Vereinsmitgliedern....

Wer dort regelmäßiger fahren will muß auch in den Verein eintreten..

Es entstehen schließlich auch kosten...wie z.B.: für die Webseite...Werkzeige.. Maschienen...Sprit ..Baumaterialien..von der Manneskraft ganz zu schweigen... 

Da ist es natürlich verständlich wenn wir es nicht gerne sehen wenn dort leude fahren... und nur Spaß haben... und wir dürfen malochen und zahlen.

Eintreten kann natürlich so gut wie jeder.. Biker die sich auch regelmäßig sehen lassen und mithelfen und natürlich auch zahlen...hatten schon genug leute die eingetreten sind aber nie gezahlt haben...oder nur 3 mal im Jahr da waren..

Da kann funtomas so einige Geschichten erzählen 

Gruß Kayer


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. März 2011)

Ich "_entschärfe_" mal die Aussage von Kai.

Also, wenn man dort _ab und zu_ mal fährt, ist das ok. Wenn man das Gelände aber regelmäßig nutzen möchte, dann wäre ein Eintritt in den Verein sinnvoll und erwünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (11. März 2011)

und wieviel würde sowas kosten???


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung! funtomas kann Dir das sagen.


----------



## Kayer (11. März 2011)

30  eimalige Aufnahmegebühr und 5  Monatsbeitrag..halbjährlich zu zahlen...sprich also 60  im Jahr..


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. März 2011)

Kayer schrieb:


> 30  eimalige Aufnahmegebühr und 5  Monatsbeitrag..halbjährlich zu zahlen...sprich also 60  im Jahr..



Viel zu teuer!!!


----------



## Kayer (11. März 2011)

Na na ..5 is der Mindestsatz.... und ich denke das is ein fairer Preis in anbedacht der Unkosten die anfallen die wir im moment Größenteils aus eigener Tasche bezahlen


----------



## funtomas (11. März 2011)

Wie Kayer schon schrieb ist es mit Zahlungsmoral vieler Leute recht schlecht bestellt. Ich hab hier cirka 40 Anmeldungen liegen und keine Abmeldung. Wenn wir Zeit und Geld das Geld einzutreiben, dann könnten wir Northshores aus Baumarktholz bauen und wir immer noch so viel Knete als dem Verein jemals zur Verfügung stand.

Wenn Du also wirklich nur sehr sporadisch bei uns biken willst ist das in Ordnung. Wenn wir einen neuen auf unserem Gelände regelmäßig an den Wochenende sehen, legen wir Nahe in den Verein einzutreten.

Am Sonntag bin ich alle Fälle dabei. 

Wer hat denn am Samstag Zeit?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (11. März 2011)

ja wik is mir erstmal doch n bisschen zu weit um jedes wochenende hinzufahren....ma sehen wie es wird wenn ich mein neues bike habe...dann würde ich auch beitreten....aber erstmal bin ich dafür doch zu selten da...


----------



## freeriderpinky (12. März 2011)

@Nordlicht95
Na klar kann da jeder fahren. Wir freuen uns auch auf neue Leute.
Je mehr es sind, desto mehr spaß macht es 

So die verfärbung an meiner Hüfte hat statt gefunden, von grün über gelb zu violett.... 

Bin das WE in Berlin, wünsche Euch viel Spaß nd bleibt heil!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (12. März 2011)

dann werd ich ma sehen ob ich morgen hinfahre....soll ja gutes wetter werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayer (12. März 2011)

Bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. März 2011)

Nun ist es offiziell:

Race Face ist weg vom Fenster:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=511576


----------



## click (13. März 2011)

Ich war gestern mal mit meiner Freunding da - kein Mensch weit und breit. Das ist ja ein echter Dirtpark! Darf man dort offiziell fahren? Ist die Location Secret? (wegen im Web posten mit Ortsangabe - hab ein paar Pics geschossen) Vielleicht heute Nachmittag nochmal!


----------



## click (13. März 2011)

aaahh, gerade weiter oben den Post zur Nutzung entdeckt. Wäre gut wenn zumindest ne Behelfswebsite online wäre, wo man den Kontakt findet (kann anbieten ne 1-Page-Website zu schustern).


----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. März 2011)

Hi!

Unser Thomas wird sich bald dazu äußern. Kontakt etc. findest Du ohnehin hier. War auch so gedacht, das Forum dafür zu verwenden. Wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist, werden wiedermal sehr viele Leute am Spot sein. 

Inklusive meiner Herrlichkeit!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. März 2011)

Für die, die eventuell dieses Jahr mit Races anfangen wollen:

http://www.cross4fight.de/index.php?id=cross4fight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (13. März 2011)

so war heute da und hab auch wen ausm verein getroffen und wollte fragen wie das denn nun genau aussieht wenn man in den verein will...


----------



## click (13. März 2011)

War auch da und hab Jörg vom e.V. getroffen, Website geht wohl bald wieder online und wenns Wetter mitspielt sind nächstes Wochenende mehr vom Verein zum Bauen dort. Location des Parks und Pics von heute hab ich mal hochgeladen: www.dailymtb.com/23.htm
Wegen Plattfuß leider nicht selbst am Start gewesen...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (13. März 2011)

hey da sieht man sich ja selbst aufm bild...=D...sonntag bin ich denk ich auch wieder dabei...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. März 2011)

Ich (Hochwohlgeboren  ) werde kommendes WOE sicher auch vorbeischauen (wenn das Wetter stimmt und mein Dämpfer wieder da ist...).


----------



## Kayer (13. März 2011)

Ja am WE werden wir am Timmerberg aufschlagen und alles kahlschlagen  

Geländepflege ist angesagt...Grünzeug...Gestrüp...Brombeeren... 

natürlich auch Biken und wenn das Wetter gut is pack ma bestimmt auch denn Grill aus


----------



## freeriderpinky (14. März 2011)

Ach Shredder du findest bestimmt wieder eine Ausrede um nicht zu kommen.... 
Aber vielleicht überrascht du uns


----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. März 2011)

Nein, keine Ausrede. Tatsache!  Dämpfer ist seit heute wieder auf dem Weg zu mir! Freu! Wird dann spätestens am Donnerstag bei mir sein, d.h. am FR einbauen und dann kann ich mein Radl mal testen!!!!!!!11111eins1elf.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (15. März 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8095786&postcount=1


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. März 2011)




----------



## funtomas (18. März 2011)

Ich hab da eine Sammlung von Düsternbrook Fotos in meine Fotogalerie eingebaut. Aus dem Zebo-Crash hab eine Fotoserie gebastelt...

Das mit dem FFR-Film wir noch etwas dauern, musste mich leider erstmal um andere Sachen kümmern.

Unsere Website ist wieder online, allerdings vorerst unter der provisorischen Adresse http://ffr.chris-k.de/. Chriss hat uns freundlicher Weise einen Server auf seinem Rechner eingerichtet. Ich hoffe das wir bald wieder unsere alte Adresse wieder bekommen. Habe aber schon mal unser neues Logo eingebaut.

Den Film vom spanischen Berg finde ich extrem geil. Wie der Typ Trial und Downhill mit einander verbindet ist schon einmalig

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Wochenende aus... tief stechen weit werfen am Timmerberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. März 2011)

Ich kann dieses WOE nicht. Habe "außerplanmäßige Aktivitäten". 

Aber mein Rad ist endlich fertig :


----------



## Kayer (18. März 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> Ich hab da eine Sammlung von Düsternbrook Fotos in meine Fotogalerie eingebaut. Aus dem Zebo-Crash hab eine Fotoserie gebastelt...
> 
> Das mit dem FFR-Film wir noch etwas dauern, musste mich leider erstmal um andere Sachen kümmern.
> 
> ...



Sonntag  wär ich dabei...Samstag könnte ich aber erst so ab 16:00 - 16:30 Uhr....wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

@ Shredder

Sieht ja mal net schlecht aus die Karre


----------



## Nordlicht95 (18. März 2011)

würde sonntag auch gerne kommen....vor allem weil ich ma fragen wollte wie das mit anmeldung aussieht...


----------



## funtomas (19. März 2011)

Wie sieht es mit heute aus?? Keiner aus Kai dabei??

@shredder:
Schickes Bike, hoffentlich kommt es bald zum Einsatz!!

@Nordlicht95:
Das mit der Anmeldung ist ganz einfach.

Erstmal das klein Gedruckte lesen:
http://ffr.chris-k.de/der_verein/FFR-Vereinssatzung.pdf

Dann das Anmeldeformular herunterladen, ausfüllen und am Sonntag mitbringen.
http://ffr.chris-k.de/der_verein/Antrag%20auf%20Mitgliedschaft.pdf


----------



## luniz (19. März 2011)

Hi Thomas,

ich hab grade mein neues Bike fertig und würde mal vorbei kommen!

So um eins rum?


----------



## funtomas (19. März 2011)

@luniz:
13 Uhr werd ich nicht ganz schaffen. 14:30 könnten wir uns treffen.


----------



## luniz (19. März 2011)

Aight, dann machen wir das so... gibt mir noch Zeit um noch ein wenig am Setup rumzuspielen ;-)


----------



## Nordlicht95 (19. März 2011)

cool,dann werd ich das mal machen...


----------



## Kayer (20. März 2011)

funtomas und ich werden heute so gegen 13:00 am Timmerberg aufschlagen....

Wer noch ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (20. März 2011)

Wir werden heute am Timmerberg angrillen

Also Würste mitbringen!


----------



## funtomas (20. März 2011)

@shredder:

Was ist denn das für ein Schaltwerk, sieht aus wie ein Les Paul?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. März 2011)

Ist ein SRAM X.0


----------



## Kayer (20. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]YouTube        - Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps[/nomedia]  (der Klassiker )

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoNRFSUxeAg&feature=related"]YouTube        - Downhill / Freeride Crashes[/nomedia]

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/03/18/film-freitag-14-25-fps-sind-nicht-genug/ (3 tes Video von oben...hehe ) (6 tes von obe...kraaaaassss....der Hund...eieieieiii...Saugeiles Video )


Hab net alles  wiedergefunden...

Viel Spaß


----------



## Nordlicht95 (20. März 2011)

heftige videos.....aber das uni-video is immer noch am lustigsten...=D


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xJ4nLLyTTc&feature=related"]YouTube        - DJ vs. TÃ¼rke[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (21. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdxILWCjKIE"]YouTube        - ChampÃ©ry DH World Cup 2010 Ben Reid's "360 crash"[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXacnaZ8Xq0"]YouTube        - OTB chain challenge[/nomedia]


----------



## rocketschnitzel (22. März 2011)

Hey ich hoffe ihr hattet am WE Spass!
Sobald ich wieder unitechnisch Land sehe bin auch wieder am Start!
Bis dahin ein kleines Schmankerl:

Fahrtechnik für Laktatwürstchen:
http://www.nsmb.com/4246-xc-carnage-in-england


----------



## Nordlicht95 (24. März 2011)

kann sonntag leider nicht, muss mit family woanders hin....


----------



## Nordlicht95 (25. März 2011)

hat jemand lust und zeit morgen mitzukommen wenn es bis dahin nicht regnet????


----------



## Kayer (25. März 2011)

ich denk mal morgen Timmerberg... ich komme wenns net regnet

Tom is bestimmt auch dabei...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (25. März 2011)

cool....dann hoffen wir mal das es trocken bleibt...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. März 2011)

Ich werde wenn es nicht regnet, morgen in Malente sein.


----------



## funtomas (26. März 2011)

Ich werde heute mit Ulrich zum Timmerberg kommen....
Wahrscheinlich so gegen 13:30


----------



## Kayer (26. März 2011)

Grillen ???


----------



## freeriderpinky (26. März 2011)

Mal sehen vielleicht schaffe ich es heute auch vorbei zu kommen.
Das Wetter spielt ja mit 

Bis vielleicht später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrikel (26. März 2011)

Ich würde heute auch gerne kommen aber ich hänge noch im Büro fest... 
Mal sehen vielleicht kann ich ja später noch dazu stoßen und noch ein wenig fahren.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Matthias_Mohm (26. März 2011)

da komm ich doch auch gleich mal vorbei =) leider nicht mit meim bike da dies noch bei meinen eltern steht...


----------



## rocketschnitzel (27. März 2011)

Wer hat bock auf IXS Cup?
Voranmeldung ist jetzt online... wollt ich nur gesagt haben ;-)
Ich denke Winterberg, Thale vielleicht noch Bad Wildbad und oder Steinach oder Ochsenkopf


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. März 2011)

Häää? War gerade eben wieder auf der Seite und wo soll man sich bitte anmelden können?

EDIT: Habe mich gerade angemeldet! YES!!!!


----------



## Kayer (28. März 2011)

Video is fertig..  mit kleinen Schnittpazern... Is spät geworden..muß langsam in die Heia 

Viel Spaß beim schauen



Gruß Kayer


----------



## Chrikel (28. März 2011)

Ober geiles Video!
Jetzt bereue ich es noch mehr nicht da gewesen zu sein ;-)

Echt nice


----------



## Benneton (28. März 2011)

@kayer:

hammmmer geiles Video man ärger ich mich dasd ich nicht da gewesen bin

@tohmas:

Hast du vileicht sogar irgendwann diese woche zeit so dass wir uns in der woche am timmerberg treffen können?

ICH WILL ENDLICH FAHREN


----------



## Nordlicht95 (28. März 2011)

wäre ich doch sonntag mal da gewesen.....=(


----------



## funtomas (28. März 2011)

Sehr geiles Video 

Wie lange warst Du denn noch auf? Haste durch gemacht?

Mal gespannt was daraus noch werden kann wenn bedenkt, daß das erst weniger als ein zehntel dessen ist, was das Gelände noch hergeben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kucksdu (28. März 2011)

Respekt Brüderchen , Hammerstark !!
Hast echtes Naturtalent für Filmche mache .
Wenn ich bedenk das ist erst der Anfang..! Die Cam ist ein echter Volltreffer für dich !
Freu mich schon auf mehr....


----------



## rocketschnitzel (28. März 2011)

... nice...  


... just     ... nice... 


Sch.eiße ich will auch!!

Naja Uni-Kack ist bald rum denn wird wieder geshreddert!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. März 2011)

Rocket, wirst Du auch in WiBe dabei sein? Übrigens gibt es im Mai auch ein Rennen in Thale. ---> http://www.cross4fight.de/index.php?id=cross4fight


----------



## Kayer (28. März 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Video
> 
> Wie lange warst Du denn noch auf? Haste durch gemacht?
> 
> Mal gespannt was daraus noch werden kann wenn bedenkt, daß das erst weniger als ein zehntel dessen ist, was das Gelände noch hergeben kann.



Na ja   1:05 hab ich den Post gemacht  ca 2:00 im Bett gewesen und um 5:00 wieder aufstehen


----------



## Nordlicht95 (28. März 2011)

da hat sich ja jemand mühe gegeben...


----------



## rocketschnitzel (28. März 2011)

@Shredder: Wenn ich in Winterberg nen Startplatz kreige bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderpinky (29. März 2011)

@Kayer

Geiles Video, will endlich auch wieder FAHREN!!!!!!
Scheiß Rippen......


----------



## Nordlicht95 (29. März 2011)

naja rippen sind eigendlich ganz praktisch....nur wenn sie kaputt sind is doof...=D


----------



## freeriderpinky (29. März 2011)

Ey DU ARSCH........so mal nicht 

Ich komme wieder!!! Und dann noch besser


----------



## Traubenwolf (30. März 2011)

Hallo, ist das ein öffentlicher Spot oder habt ihr einen Verein?

Wenn ja kann man da Mitglied werden?

Bin relativ neu hier in Kiel und habe keine Ahnung wo man sich hier etwas austoben kann.

Wie ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad eurer Anlage?

Fragen über Fragen....!

LG André


----------



## -SHREDDER- (30. März 2011)

Traubenwolf schrieb:


> Hallo, ist das ein öffentlicher Spot oder habt ihr einen Verein?
> 
> Wenn ja kann man da Mitglied werden?
> 
> ...



Hallo André!

Du musst nicht sofort dem Verein beitreten. Wenn Du hin und wieder dort fährst, dann wird das ok sein. Es gibt in Kiel aber auch viele andere gute Vereine... 






Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist moderat bis einfach. Einige Stellen sind aber auch nicht ganz ohne...

Schau´ es Dir einfach an und entscheide dann selbst. Wenn Du regelmäßig dort bist, wäre ein Vereinseintritt sicher sinnvoll. Dazu wird Thomas sicher mehr sagen wollen. 

















...aber wie gesagt, es gibt auch andere Vereine in Kiel - bei denen man auch eine Rennlizenz bekommen kann...


----------



## Kayer (30. März 2011)

Warum überlässt du das nicht ganz Thomas ???


----------



## -SHREDDER- (30. März 2011)

Kayer schrieb:


> Warum überlässt du das nicht ganz Thomas ???



Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein, taadaada taadaada... 

Werde es zukünftig nur noch Thomas überlassen.


----------



## Traubenwolf (30. März 2011)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Wie kann ich mit Thomas Kontakt aufnehmen?

....schönen Abend noch!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (31. März 2011)

Thomas wird sich sicherlich morgen zu Wort melden.


----------



## click (31. März 2011)

Hier kommen Bilder von gestern Abend in Wik http://www.dailymtb.com/62.htm und http://www.dailymtb.com/63.htm
Werde mich jetzt mal um Helm & Protectoren kümmern, hat jemand einen Tipp für zuverlässigen Mailorder-Versand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (31. März 2011)

War gestern echt sehr geil, allerdings bin ich heute echt ziemlich durch.

@ click:

Die Bilder sind echt sehr schick! 

@ Traubenwolf:

Komm doch einfach mal vorbei, am Sonnabend werde ich auf alle Fälle auf dem Gelände sein. Wir sind ein eingetragender Verein und das Gelände haben wir von der Stadt als Ersatzgelände bekommen. Wie schon von Shredder gesagt kannst Du Dir das Gelände erst einmal anschauen und ausprobieren. Wenn Du nur sporadisch mal biken willst musst, brauchst Du nicht unbedingt in den Verein eintreten. Willst Du regelmäßig das Gelände nutzen, musst Du in den Verein eintreten. Der Aufnahmebeitrag ist 60 , der monatliche Beitrag ist 5   pro Monat und wird halbjährlich erhoben.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (31. März 2011)

ist sonntag eigendlich auch wieder was los???


----------



## Kayer (31. März 2011)

Nordlicht95 schrieb:


> ist sonntag eigendlich auch wieder was los???



Ja auf jeden Fall...Sammstag und Sonntag....vorrausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit 

@ click:

Super Bilder


----------



## funtomas (1. April 2011)

Samstag soll das Wetter ja super werden...

Aber für Sonntag ist die Vorhersage nicht toll   :kotz:

Aber vielleicht irren sich die Wetterfrösche ja...


----------



## Traubenwolf (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

sorry, das ich mich erst so spät zurück melde.

Samstag werde ich es nicht schaffen, da ich den ganzen Tag arbeiten muss. 

Wenn das Wetter passt werde ich aber am Sonntag mal vorbei kommen.

Klingt ganz gut was ihr mir gerade so geschrieben habt. 

... also, ich denke man sieht sich die nächsten Tage mal! 


Viele Grüße an alle hier! 

Traubenwolf (André)


----------



## Nordlicht95 (1. April 2011)

jo dann werd ich beide tage da sein, weil ich die ganze woche nixht durfte...


----------



## funtomas (2. April 2011)

Ich werde heute so gegen 13:30 bis 14:00 auf dem Gelände ankommen.
Wie sieht es bei euch so aus??


----------



## Nordlicht95 (2. April 2011)

joa ich hatte mir so überlegt um 13:00 loszufahren dann wäre ich auch so um halb da.....aber wenn ich nichts anderes zu tun habe werd ich auch schon früher losfahren....


----------



## Kayer (3. April 2011)

Wird wohl erst mal trocken bleiben heute laut Niederschlagsradar.de

Werd heute so ca. 14:00 am Timmerberg aufschlagen....

Wer noch ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (3. April 2011)

Werde ebenfalls dabei sein!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (3. April 2011)

ich komme auch, werde nen freund mitbringen der sich das mal angucken möchte, und werde früher schon da sein...


----------



## Traubenwolf (3. April 2011)

Hallo!!!

war heute Vormittag bei euch auf dem Gelände, war echt der Hammer. Hatte so etwas in Kiel nicht erwartet. !!!!!Respekt!!!!!

Leider konnte ich heute Nachmittag nicht am Spot sein, da ich schon bei Freunden eingeladen war.

Wie und wann, kann man euch am besten erreichen, wann ist ein guter Zeitpunkt! 

Könnte mir vorstellen das ich, wenn das für euch ok ist, dem Verein beitrete.

Samstags ist es bei mir meistens schlecht, da ich im Einzelhandel arbeite. 

Wie gesagt, hatte ne Menge Spaß!

Greetz! Traubenwolf! ;o)


----------



## Kayer (3. April 2011)

Traubenwolf schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> 
> war heute Vormittag bei euch auf dem Gelände, war echt der Hammer. Hatte so etwas in Kiel nicht erwartet. !!!!!Respekt!!!!!
> 
> ...



Schön das dir unser Gelände gefallen hat 

Natürlich kannst du in den Verein eintreten ...freuen uns immer über neue Mitglieder 

Ich weiß ja nicht wie du in der Woche arbeiten mußt aber wir werden jetzt da es länger hell bleibt auch verstärkt in der Woche am start sein..... wie morgen zb. so zwischen 17:00 und 18:00...Tom und Ulrich werden vielleicht auch schon früher da sein...ich muß noch malochen bis 16:00 ...komme dann auch.

Ansonnsten natürlich wie immer am WE Sa. + So.

Alles natürlich wie immer Wetter abhängig 

Gruß Kayer


----------



## Julian_175 (4. April 2011)

Is das Gelände BMX tauglich?


----------



## funtomas (4. April 2011)

Ulrich ist noch in Hamburg und kommt erst morgen wieder.

Ich werde also so gegen 17:00 da sein...

@ Julian_175:

Die Dirtline ist im Prinzip BMX tauglich, kannst ja mal vorbei kommen, es Dir anschauen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (4. April 2011)

denn komm ich doch auch mal...keine lust auf lernen...=D


----------



## Julian_175 (4. April 2011)

ich schau am We mal vorbei


----------



## rocketschnitzel (4. April 2011)

Mal sehn vielleicht bin heute auch noch am Start... 
Gabel ist nur gerade zerlegt. 
Hat jemand Gabelöl - ist bestellt aber BMO braucht immer so lange. 

Ansonsten fahr ich morgen vielleicht nach Malente. Ein platz hätte ich noch frei.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. April 2011)

rocketschnitzel schrieb:


> Mal sehn vielleicht bin heute auch noch am Start...
> Gabel ist nur gerade zerlegt.
> Hat jemand Gabelöl - ist bestellt aber BMO braucht immer so lange.
> 
> Ansonsten fahr ich morgen vielleicht nach Malente. Ein platz hätte ich noch frei.



Wann wolltest Du denn nach Malente? Vormittags oder nachmittags. Ich habe FOX Gabelöl. Das 10er. Rot. Wieviel brauchst Du? Schick´ mir sonst kurz eine PN.


----------



## Traubenwolf (4. April 2011)

War nett heute, bei euch!

Werde versuchen spätestens Sonntag wieder da zu sein.

Greetz!


----------



## funtomas (5. April 2011)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt sind Ulrich Chris und ich ab 16:00 am Timmerberg


----------



## funtomas (5. April 2011)

Grummel... es regnet.. Scheißwetter


----------



## rocketschnitzel (5. April 2011)

War gerade noch kurz da ... kleiner Abstecher nach der Session in Malente 

Hat aber angefangen zu pissen, dann bin ich weg.

Sieht aber gut aus!


----------



## funtomas (7. April 2011)

Wie siehts heute aus?

Irgend jemand Zeit und Lust ne Runde zu shredden?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (7. April 2011)

ja würde kommen wann denn so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (7. April 2011)

Hätte so ab 16:30 Zeit...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (7. April 2011)

joa hört sich gut an....


----------



## Benneton (7. April 2011)

@Tohmas: 

   ich würd dann am wochenende auch wieder am start sein (mit neuem bike rucksack)


----------



## Chrikel (8. April 2011)

Hey Leute,
heute sieht es doch super zum fahren aus oder was meint ihr?

Ich werde auf jeden fall hinkommen, sofern ich nicht zu lange im Büro bin...

LG Chris


----------



## funtomas (8. April 2011)

Tja wenn kein Regen, dann ist jetzt der ätzende Wind. Habe mich gestern durch dem Sturm zum Gelände gekämpft. :kotz:

Endlich angekommen war ich völlig im Arsch von dem Gegenwind. Bin dann noch zwei mal gefahren und habs dann aufgegeben.

Werde morgen wieder am Platz sein.

@ Bennet:
Bin ich ja gespannt...


----------



## Thies65 (8. April 2011)

Vielleicht sollten wir lieber segeln gehn bei dem Sturm...
wäre heut auch fast vom Bike gepustet worden...
Ma sehn was W-ende bringt..
Gruß Thies


----------



## Chrikel (9. April 2011)

Also heute morgen ging es ja noch mit dem Wind, aber kaum kam ich aus der Berufsschule war der Spaß vorbei 

Man hatte mich schon voll gefreut 

Naja morgen geh ich so oder so hin! Egal welches Wetter morgen ist


----------



## Nordlicht95 (9. April 2011)

jo bin heute denk ich auch wieder dabei...
werde wahrscheinlich so um halb 2 oder so da sein....


----------



## Nordlicht95 (9. April 2011)

so ich hab gerade meine bremse bekommen und werd ma sehen ob ich die da ranbekomme...=D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocketschnitzel (10. April 2011)

So heute bin ich leider wieder nicht dabei...
Schulter ist kaputt, kann weder nen Spaten halten, geschweige den biken.

Also euch viel Spass!


----------



## click (10. April 2011)

Hab 5 Seiten mit Fotos vom Samstag auf www.dailymtb.com hochgeladen. Beim nächsten mal dann wieder selbst mit Bike.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (10. April 2011)

rocketschnitzel schrieb:


> So heute bin ich leider wieder nicht dabei...
> Schulter ist kaputt, kann weder nen Spaten halten, geschweige den biken.
> 
> Also euch viel Spass!



Aua! Wie hast Du das denn hingekriegt?


----------



## funtomas (11. April 2011)

Das Fahrerlager ist jetzt nach unten umgezogen. Nu hat man eine bessere Aussicht auf die Action im Gelände während des Chillen und Grillen. 

Des weiteren wurde der erste Table der Gap-Line vergrößert!

@click:
Fette Fotos !! 
Geile Perspektiven !! 

@Eike:
Schnelle und gute Besserung


----------



## Nordlicht95 (11. April 2011)

die bilder sind echt gut geworden......schön sich auch mal von aussen betrachten zu können...


----------



## Traubenwolf (11. April 2011)

...geht heute jemand shredden von euch? Hab bis 17 Uhr nix vor...., aber allein macht das ja auch keinen fun. Würde sonst so gegen 15 Uhr da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderpinky (12. April 2011)

@click
Wahnsinns Bilder!  
Echt krass!! 

Hoffe das Wetter spielt am WE mit.


----------



## funtomas (14. April 2011)

*Zahlt bitte die noch ausstehenden Mitgliedsbeiträge!*​
Das Geld sammle ich in bar ein. Schreibt mir eine PM um Ort und Zeit für die Geldübergabe auszumachen. Oder bringt das Geld am Wochenende mit.

Das Wetter wird wohl laut Wetteronline am Wochenende mitspielen... 

Werde also am Platz sein.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (14. April 2011)

FERIEN....aber eine woche gran canaria....


----------



## Thies65 (16. April 2011)

Moin moin... Wie siehts aus...heute jemand am Spot??

Gruß Thies


----------



## Traubenwolf (16. April 2011)

werde versuchen so gegen 14 Uhr da zu sein.....


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. April 2011)

Heute nicht. Werde morgen da sein.


----------



## freeriderpinky (16. April 2011)

Ich bin heute auch gegen 14 Uhr da.
Bringe das Fichtenmoped und einen Grill mit.
Bis später


----------



## funtomas (16. April 2011)

bin heute auch so gegen 14:00 am Timmerberg


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. April 2011)

Ich wäre Euch allen sehr verbunden, wenn Ihr mal heute abend mein Foto-Album bestaunen könntet. Habe sehr viele neue Updates! Einfach auf meine Fotos links klicken...


----------



## Benneton (16. April 2011)

Traubenwolf:


bin dann morgen auch so an 11, halb 12 aufm gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traubenwolf (16. April 2011)

Benneton schrieb:


> Traubenwolf:
> 
> 
> bin dann morgen auch so an 11, halb 12 aufm gelände




...cool!


----------



## freeriderpinky (17. April 2011)

War heute wieder ein arbeitsreicher und genialer Tag 

Auf das der morgige Tag so weiter geht. Und dann schön lecker grillen


----------



## Traubenwolf (17. April 2011)

...ja, war sehr geil gestern!   ....freue mich schon auf den heutigen Tag!

...bis gleich


----------



## funtomas (17. April 2011)

Bin auch gleich da! 

Heute wird aber auch gefahren und das neue Gap ausprobiert


----------



## Traubenwolf (17. April 2011)

War wieder ein saugeiler Tag am Spot!  

Hoffe das wir unser neues Gap noch richtig geil hin bekommen, irgendwie hat es da an Schwung gefehlt.  

....bis bald!  
@ freeriderpinky: Bierchen sind das nächste mal am Start!!!


----------



## funtomas (18. April 2011)

Schön gegrillt und gefahren und das Gap fertig gestellt. Dem es allerdings wirklich der Schwung fehlt. Ich selbst gab mir größte Mühe Fahrt aufzunehmen und wurde durch einen Abgang belohnt.  

Zum Glück hat Zebo das ganze gefilmt.  

Mal sehen wie es morgen dem linken Oberschenkel geht...


----------



## Traubenwolf (18. April 2011)

Hallo,

ist am Dienstag jemand am Timmerberg??? ...würde mich freuen!


----------



## Kayer (18. April 2011)

Ich werde da sein..aber erst so ab 17:00 wegen maloche ...aber egal...Hauptsache noch nen paar runden drehen


----------



## Thies65 (18. April 2011)

Werd morgen auch ma reinschneien... ma sehn ob die Gelenke mitmachen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (18. April 2011)

Ulrich und ich werden morgen auch am Timmerberg sein. 

Hoffentlich klappt das morgen mit dem Fahren. ICH WILL FAHREN!!

@Traubenwolf:
Wann willst denn morgen am Timmerg aufschlagen?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. April 2011)

Also, war echt gut heute. Die, die heute nicht da waren, haben echt was verpasst. Ich sage nur Mädels in Miniröcken und Freibier in rauhen Mengen...


----------



## Traubenwolf (18. April 2011)

...werde so gegen 14 Uhr am Timmerberg sein. 

...bin total heiß aufs biken...  

Yeehaa!


----------



## funtomas (18. April 2011)

Ich werde mal versuchen Ulrich für 14:00 zu begeistern 

Ansonsten werde ich so gegen 14:00 am Timmerberg.


----------



## Kayer (18. April 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> Ich werde mal versuchen Ulrich für 14:00 zu begeistern
> 
> Ansonsten werde ich so gegen 14:00 am Timmerberg.




Ich will auch früher


----------



## Numquam (19. April 2011)

Moin moin Leute, 

ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum....und wollte gerne erfahren ob man einfach mal am Timmerberg vorbeikommen kann? 

Ich will wieder biken....ich muss was tun 

Das Wetter passt auch....also ab gehts !



Greetz

Pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thies65 (19. April 2011)

Moin ...einfach ma reinschauen und oder sich an Thomas wenden..bei dem Wetter is Nachmittags meistens jemand da..


----------



## funtomas (19. April 2011)

Moin Numquam, Neue sind immer willkommen und bei diesem Wetter wird in der nächsten Zeit ab Nachmittag immer einer am Timmberg sein.

Also einfach vorbei kommen und ne Proberunde drehen.


----------



## Numquam (19. April 2011)

Das hört sich super an! 

Muss mein Bike sicherlich noch optimieren.Die eine oder andere Komponente muss überholt werden. Ich muss mich erst wieder in das Thema MTB einfinden. 

Ich bräuchte eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe von euch. Welchen Sattel könnt ihr mir empfehlen! Meiner hängt mir zum Hals raus, und mein Hintern hat ihn auch satt. Kinder möchte ich irgendwann dann doch noch bekommen ;-) 

Wollte gleich los mir nun endlich einen anderen holen. 

Habt ihr Vorschläge.......?

Greetz Pat


----------



## funtomas (19. April 2011)

Bekloppte Lactatwurst mit Carbonrennbike 

Bekloppte Lactatwurst

Aber er hat es drauf...

@Pat:
Ich selbst fahre seit Jahren Selle Italia Flite Titanium. Passt, ist leicht und macht optisch nen schlanken Schuh


----------



## Numquam (19. April 2011)

@ funtomas: Danke für deine Antwort. Ist der Sattel denn auch bequem, sodass man auch nen ganzen Tag fahren könnte? Welches Modell ist es genau? Gut gepolstert?

Greetz 

Pat


----------



## -SHREDDER- (19. April 2011)

Hallo Niemals!

Welcom to the forums! 

Ich kann Dir den Selle Italia SLR empfehlen. Er ist leicht und bequem und anatomisch geformt. Ist also auch für Touren und FR geeiget. Aber letztendlich ist das immer eine Sache der persönlichen Präferenzen. Kommt halt drauf an, was Du genau machen willst.


----------



## funtomas (19. April 2011)

Ich fahre den Sattel schon seit Jahren auch über längere Strecken. Das mit Arschkompatibilität ist natürlich eine sehr persönliche Sache.

Anschauen kannst Du ihn hier:
http://www.gs-bike.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=131

Ansonsten kannst Du ja einmal ein Probesitzen auf meinem machen...


----------



## Numquam (19. April 2011)

Den Selle Italia SLR hatte ich auch schon im Blick........

Mal schauen was der Podex beim Probesitzen dazu sagt!

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Numquam (19. April 2011)

@ fantomas : Danke für dein Angebot: ich werde mich mal ein wenig umschauen bei den bekannten Dealern, und erstmal nen anderen nehmen. 

Meiner macht mich verrückt, ist schon nah an Unfruchtbarkeit dran. 

Falls mir ein anderer nach dem Probesitzen mehr zusagt tausche ich meinen wieder um. 

Ich werde mich gleich mal auf den Weg machen.....Wetter ist zu schön um in der Bude zu hocken.......ich muss den Bits und Bytes entfliehen.....Video Video sein lassen und das Wetter ausnutzen. 

Ist denn gleich jemand am Gelände? 

Komme vom Südfriedhof dann zum Kanal wenns passt!

Greetz


----------



## funtomas (19. April 2011)

Andre müsste schon auf dem Gelände sein.

Ich selbst werde mit Ulrich so gegen 14:30 ankommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (19. April 2011)

Andre müsste schon auf dem Gelände sein.

Ich selbst werde mit Ulrich so gegen 14:30 ankommen...


----------



## Numquam (19. April 2011)

Super.......

Dann sehen wir uns demnächst auf dem Gelände! 

Greetz 

Pat


----------



## click (20. April 2011)

Nach dem Crash vom gestern muss eine neue Gabel her. Helm hat auch einen Riss abbekommen.
Hier kommt der Link zu den Fotos vom Dienstag: www.dailymtb.com/126.htm und www.dailymtb.com/127.htm


----------



## funtomas (20. April 2011)

Wer ist heute am Timmerberg? Ich werde so gegen 15:00 auf dem Platz sein.

@Click:
Hoffe das außer Deinem Bike nichts gelitten hat. Wenn doch... dann gute Besserung!
Und wieder einmal sind Deine Bilder echt klasse.


----------



## Kayer (20. April 2011)

Bei mir wurd das heute leider nix mehr...erst um 18:45 von der Arbeit zu hause gewesen 
Morgen kann ich auch net...un düber Ostern bin ich nich da...

Wie soll ich das bloß aushalten ....



ENTZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGG


@click

Wieder Super Bilder geworden...DAAAAnkeeee


----------



## funtomas (20. April 2011)

War mal wieder ein schöner Tag, auch wenn nicht gefahren wurde. 

An statt dessen haben wir die Landung vom Table der Gap-Line verbreitert.

@kay:
Das wird eine lange harte Zeit...


----------



## Chrikel (21. April 2011)

Hey Leute, 

na wie is mit heute? Bekomme ich noch Gesellschaft oder muss ich heute alleine fahren? ;-) 

Bin schon seid 10.30 hier  

Heute is auch wieder richtig geiles Wetter, genau richtig zum fahren ;-)

LG


----------



## funtomas (21. April 2011)

Bin demnächst mit Ulrich am Platz, gegen 14:00 oder so...


----------



## funtomas (22. April 2011)

Na, wer schafft es heute sich von Familie und Frau los zu sagen??

Ulrich, Zebo und ich werden spätestens ab 14:00 am Platz sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrikel (22. April 2011)

Ich komme auch gegen 14 Uhr muss aber leider auch wieder früher los, mit Familie essen und so...


----------



## funtomas (22. April 2011)

flachlandfreeride.org ist wieder online ​


----------



## Benneton (23. April 2011)

heute kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht kommen  morgen auch nicht wegen Ostern lg bennet


----------



## Nordlicht95 (23. April 2011)

hi,schreibe gerade von gran canaria.....
dienstag gehts aufs leihbike und die trails runter....frohe ostern und viel spass beim fahren....


----------



## funtomas (23. April 2011)

Haben gestern den Steg zum Gap in die Waagerechte gebracht und das erste Stück ist eine Rampe mit ca. 2m Höhe. Auf die Rampe müssen nur noch die Paletten geworfen und angenagelt werden. Das wird heute auf alle Fälle fertig.

Dann werden wir mit dem Bau des Plateau welches die Rampe mit dem Starthügel verbindet anfangen. Die ist dann auch so auf 2m Höhe.

Bin heute so gegen 14:00 am Platz...


----------



## Traubenwolf (23. April 2011)

Nordlicht95 schrieb:


> hi,schreibe gerade von gran canaria.....
> dienstag gehts aufs leihbike und die trails runter....frohe ostern und viel spass beim fahren....



... viel Spaß Digger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traubenwolf (23. April 2011)

...muss leider noch arbeiten bis 19 Uhr!

Bin morgen Nachmittag aber auf alle Fälle am Timmerberg. 

Viel Spaß heute!!!

Greetz!


----------



## Kayer (23. April 2011)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt am Dienstag wie des geworden ist...freu mich schon......




Gruß Kayer


----------



## funtomas (24. April 2011)

Na, alle Ostereier gefunden? 

Dann kann es ja weiter gehen mit dem Bau des Northshores!

Morgen soll Richtfest sein. 

Das heißt das der erste Bauabschnitt bestehend aus Plattform am Starthügel und Steg zum Drop soll fertig werden.

Bin heute so gegen 13:30 am Platz....


----------



## Traubenwolf (24. April 2011)

Habe mal paar Bilder online gestellt vom bau der neuen Northshore am Starthügel.
Leider musste ich einige komprimieren, deswegen ist die Bildqualität nicht bei allen zufriedenstellend. 
Wir werden morgen wieder gegen 13 Uhr am Timmerberg sein.

...bis dahin! 




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/207294


----------



## funtomas (25. April 2011)

Heute ist der Tag der letzten Arbeiten am Northshore.

Die Auflage muss noch auf das Stützgerüst geworfen werden und dann kann Richtfest gefeiert  und das Ding eingefahren werden.   

@traubenwolf:
So schlecht ist die Qualität auch wieder nicht.
Aber sind wo die Kommentare zu IMG 7884 geblieben? .
Es gab da so "nette" Komentare bezüglich der Arbeitssicherheit. Die Kommentare waren so etwa eine Stunde lang zu sehen und dann waren sie weg.. 

Wie schon die letzten Tage werde ich  zwischen 13:00 und 14:00 am Platz sein...


----------



## Numquam (25. April 2011)

Moin moin Leude, 

Ostern ist endlich vorbei....nun kann man sich wieder den wichtigen Dingen im Leben zuwenden! 

Was haltet ihr von diesem Schmuckstück: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Atomlab-Pimp2-Di...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19c4f9d46b

Einschätzungen und Kritiken erwünscht! 

Greetz 

Pat


----------



## Traubenwolf (25. April 2011)

Numquam schrieb:


> Moin moin Leude,
> 
> Ostern ist endlich vorbei....nun kann man sich wieder den wichtigen Dingen im Leben zuwenden!
> 
> ...




...es ist gebraucht! Für das Geld bekommst du auch ein neues!

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=categorie&cat=21

Greetz!


----------



## Numquam (25. April 2011)

ICh wollte mir nicht das Gebrauchte zulegen! ;-) 

Es ging nur um das Modell, aber das habe ich im IEngangspost leider nicht geschrieben. 

DANKE für die Seite... ;-) 

Greetz


----------



## Kayer (25. April 2011)

Traubenwolf schrieb:


> Habe mal paar Bilder online gestellt vom bau der neuen Northshore am Starthügel.
> Leider musste ich einige komprimieren, deswegen ist die Bildqualität nicht bei allen zufriedenstellend.
> Wir werden morgen wieder gegen 13 Uhr am Timmerberg sein.
> 
> ...






   Saugeil was ihr da gerissen habt 

Bin morgen auch spätestens um 13:00 da...gerne auch früher


----------



## Traubenwolf (25. April 2011)

...habe 14 neue bilder hochgeladen


Musste wieder alle komprimieren, aber das s....ß Thema hatten wir ja heute schon mal!  :kotz:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/207294


So, wünsche euch ne schöne Woche!

Wir sehen uns am Wochenende!

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thies65 (25. April 2011)

schöne Bilder....hast du wieder gut gemacht..

Greets Thies


----------



## freeriderpinky (25. April 2011)

Echt schicke Bilder  haste fein gemacht!!! 

Bis zum Wochenende


----------



## Kayer (27. April 2011)

Tom,Ulrich und meiner einer heute ab 14:00 am Timmerberg.

Wer noch ??


----------



## freeriderpinky (27. April 2011)

Und Kay wie war es heute? 
Nette Plattform, ne?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (28. April 2011)

so bin auch wieder im lande, und wie es so kommen musste, leg ich mich am dienstag gleich auf den ersten 2 metern ab...naja wollte eigendlich fragen wie es mit morgen aussieht...


----------



## funtomas (28. April 2011)

Welcome back Hannes! Gehts denn denn noch mit dem Biken?

Werde heute nicht am Timmerberg sein, aber morgen wieder!!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (28. April 2011)

joa hab nur n paar kratzer an den unterarmen und nen blauen fleck am oberschenklel....also halb so wild...fahrrad fahren wird also kein problem sein....


----------



## Nordlicht95 (28. April 2011)

werde wahrscheinlich so um 13:00 oder sogar früher da sein wenn ich nix anderes vorhabe...


----------



## Kayer (29. April 2011)

freeriderpinky schrieb:


> Und Kay wie war es heute?
> Nette Plattform, ne?



War gut...

War wieder einigermaßen fit..ein Tag später schon wieder flach gelegen.

Nette Plattform... Habn auch gleich mal angetestet...so macht er endlich Spaß 

Ob ich heute komme weiß ich noch net...kämpfe noch mit dickem Hals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (29. April 2011)

Werde heute leider auch nicht dabei sein...

Aber morgen werde ich um 14.00 dabei sein!!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (29. April 2011)

heute war echt viel zu windig zum fahren.....da hat es sich nicht wirklich gelohnt nach unten zu fahren...


----------



## funtomas (30. April 2011)

werde so gegen 14:30 eintrudeln...

Zebo müsste schon da sein!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (30. April 2011)

komme morgen wieder, werde aber wie schon gesagt früher verschwinden...

vllt is es dann nicht so windig...


----------



## Traubenwolf (30. April 2011)

...werde morgen auch vorbei kommen


----------



## funtomas (30. April 2011)

Schöner aber sehr windiger Tag...

Die Plattform ist fertig samt Treppe und Rampe für Fahrer und Bike. 

Somit ist der erste Bauschnitt in Sachen Northshore fertig. 

werde morgen so gegen 14:00 am Platz sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (30. April 2011)

morgen wird wohl doch nix...zu viel zu tun...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (1. Mai 2011)

hallo


----------



## Traubenwolf (1. Mai 2011)

War wieder mal ein super Nachmittag mit euch Jungs! 

...und das Beste ist, ich habe die Blockade aus meinem Kopf raus !

@ Chrikel: habe auch ne L bei meinem IXS Helm, leider! 

@ Funtomas: wie war noch der Name der Druckerei?  ...scheiß Kurzzeitgedächtnis  

Greetz!


----------



## freeriderpinky (1. Mai 2011)

Das war mal wieder ein richtig feiner Tag 

So langsam kommt das Gefühl wieder 

Und der Northshore ist auch endlich fertig und fährt sich SUPER 

Ach hier endlich ein paar Fotos vom Bau.

Bis zum Wochenende


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39433 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39606


----------



## funtomas (1. Mai 2011)

Jo, war echt geil heute, mal nur biken hat schon was...  

Die Adresse von dem Laden der die Pullover bedruckt:

Kronshagener Weg 2a
24103 Kiel
0431 6594215​


----------



## funtomas (2. Mai 2011)

Bin heute mit Ulrich in Richtung Mettenhof gefahren um Schneidzeug für den Freischneider zu kaufen. 

Bei dem Wind war die Fahrt echt zum :kotz:

Aber nun haben wir neue Munition gegen das Grünzeug


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. Mai 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> Schneidzeug für den Freischneider zu kaufen.



Schneidzeug für das Gemüse... Unnötig Geld ausgegeben... 

*FEUER *löst alles! Schnell, effektiv und kostenlos!!!


----------



## funtomas (2. Mai 2011)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Schneidzeug für das Gemüse... Unnötig Geld ausgegeben...
> 
> *FEUER *löst alles! Schnell, effektiv und kostenlos!!!



Haben wir schon ausprobiert... hinterher wuchs es um so besser...


----------



## Thies65 (2. Mai 2011)

Hi...
Konnte am W-Ende leider nich..musste meinen Garten reine machen...:kotz:
@ Funtomas:Wann willst du mit dem schneiden loslegen??Bringe meinen Schneider sonst auch noch mit damit es schneller geht..

Greetz Thies


----------



## funtomas (2. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte so gegen 15:00 mit dem Massaker beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thies65 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich kann frühstens am W-ende..muß leider arbeiten...
Greetz


----------



## Chrikel (3. Mai 2011)

Dito.... 
Ich kann auch nur Samstag, Sonntag hat meine Schwester Konfirmation ^^

Mal sehen vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch später zu euch.


----------



## funtomas (3. Mai 2011)

Das Grünzeug bekommt noch eine Gnadenfrist...

Habe das Massaker auf morgen verschoben.

Hab keine Lust das mir das regenfeuchte Zeug un die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. Mai 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/194436/


----------



## Nordlicht95 (4. Mai 2011)

schon wieder keine zeit am wochenende!!!!
lehrgang von der jugendfeuerwehr....


----------



## Numquam (5. Mai 2011)

Moinsen Leude, 

hier gibt es mal wieder etwas feines zu bestaunen......

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23217967"]3 Minute Gaps Official Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20801156"]3 Minute Gaps Fairclough on Vimeo[/ame]

Den ganzen Film wird es dieses Jahr noch zu sehen geben! 

Have Fun


Greetz 

Pat


----------



## funtomas (6. Mai 2011)

Gestern haben Ulrich und ich im unteren Teil des Geländes die Lines freigelegt 

Ulrich und ich sind heute so gegen 15:00 auf dem Gelände, allerdings ohne Motorsense...


----------



## Traubenwolf (6. Mai 2011)

Wer ist denn morgen am Timmerberg?


----------



## Kayer (6. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe das ich so gegen 17:00 - 17:30 da sein kann...

Muß noch malochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (6. Mai 2011)

Hab heute mit Click ne Runde gedreht, war echt geil bei der Temperatur..

Ulrich war mal wieder Zuschauer...

Selbstredend sind wir morgen wieder am Timmerberg, so gegen 14:00

@Thies65:
Wie sieht es morgen mit Deinem Motorsenseneinsatz aus?

@Kayer:
Armes Schwein...


----------



## Thies65 (6. Mai 2011)

Tach auch..

@Thomas :Ich muß morgen bis 13.00 arbeiten ,und komm dann so 

               14.30 mit Motorsense ....


----------



## funtomas (6. Mai 2011)

@Thies65:

Jo prima! Dann bringe ich die vereinseigene Kiste auch mit! 

Mit zwei Maschinen kann man mehr Schaden anrichten!! 

Und sach ma, kann Deine Maschine Faden und Messer?


----------



## freeriderpinky (6. Mai 2011)

Ich werde morgen auch gegen 1330 aufm Platz sein.


----------



## Thies65 (6. Mai 2011)

@Thomas: Meine kann beides...Hab zur Zeit auf Messer umgerüstet,Wegen dem enormen  Verschleiß der Fäden....
@freeriderpinky:Cebo..du morgen auch wieder am Start?


----------



## funtomas (7. Mai 2011)

@Thies65:
Jut dann bastel ich auf meine den Fadenkopf.

Hab fÃ¼r 16,95â¬ 90m Faden bei Gartentechnnig erstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traubenwolf (7. Mai 2011)

Ich werd noch 20m Hasendraht mitbringen und den Northshore noch etwas aufpolieren 

Werde auch gegen 13:30 - 14:00 am Spot sein 

Bis denne...


----------



## freeriderpinky (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo Kai, das mit morgen wird nichts. Trotz kühlen und massierern wird es im unbeweglicher 

Ich könnte kotzen :kotz:

Bis morgen am Timmerberg


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. Mai 2011)

Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## freeriderpinky (7. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir das Knie überdehnt.


----------



## Traubenwolf (7. Mai 2011)

@freeriderpinky: ...gute Besserung! 

Werde morgen so gegen 14 Uhr am Timmerberg sein!

Bis dahin ...


----------



## Thies65 (7. Mai 2011)

@freeriderpinky:Oh man ..du bist aber auch ein Pechvogel..Gute Besserung...

Gruß Thies


----------



## Thies65 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich bin morgen leider nich dabei..War nett heute....


----------



## freeriderpinky (7. Mai 2011)

@All  Ich danke Euch!!

Mal sehen wie es morgen früh aussieht.

Ja war sonst echt nett heut


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. Mai 2011)

Oh Man, Zebo.  Wie ist das denn passiert?

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## funtomas (8. Mai 2011)

War heute ein richtig geiler Tag 

Das Gelände sieht nach dem Grünschnitt richtig gut aus 

Bin morgen so gegen 13:30 auf dem Gelände

@freeridepinky
Zebo, Zebo was sollen wir nur mit Dir machen 
Schade das Du auf diese Weise nicht so richtig zum Biken kommst!
Dann hoffe ich mal das es dieses Mal nicht so lange dauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrikel (8. Mai 2011)

Naaaaaa,

wollte mal anfragen wer morgen gegen Abend auf dem Gelände ist?
So gegen 16.30 Uhr.

LG Chris


----------



## Traubenwolf (8. Mai 2011)

Tach auch!

Bin soeben aus dem Krankenhaus raus.
Alles ist noch da wo es hingehört, alles nur oberflächliche Wunden. Das Jochbein hat nen kleinen Treffer, aber sonst ist alles ok! 

Danke an die Rettungstruppe! 

Bis die Tage!

Greetz André


----------



## freeriderpinky (8. Mai 2011)

Hey Super, da bin ich aber froh!

Dann noch eine gute Besserung und laß dich pflegen 

Gerne doch dafür haben wir doch alle mal den Ersthelfer gemacht 

Bis die Tage


----------



## Nordlicht95 (9. Mai 2011)

einmal für den unwissenden...was is denn passiert?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (9. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung!

Aber ich frage mich, was Ihr die ganze Zeit über macht?


----------



## LukasSauerteig (9. Mai 2011)

hey leute
hat jemand bock auf 10.05.11 fahren gehen ????
ich bin auf jedenfall da und würde mich auf gesellschaft freuen
Habt ihr eig. skype ???
Ich heiß da "Lukas Sauerteig"
added mich ma alle !!!


----------



## LukasSauerteig (9. Mai 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## funtomas (9. Mai 2011)

Willkommen Lukas!

Ulrich und ich kommen wahrscheinlich so gegen 15:30 - 16:00 zum Timmerberg


----------



## funtomas (9. Mai 2011)

Sonntag wahr echt sehr geil! 

Bis auf die Crash-Serie von Andre! 

@Andre:
Schön zu hören das die Prophezeiungen nicht eingetreten sind  und noch alles dran ist  
Wie siehts bei Dir mit Winterberg aus? Kay, Keule und ich sind auf alle Fälle dabei!

@Kay und Keule:
Wie war die Nacht denn noch so...
bzw der Morgen... :kotz:

Waren heute mal wieder einige Leute auf dem Platz, naja bei dem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traubenwolf (9. Mai 2011)

hallo,

ich bin dabei!!!     !!!!!!! Auf jeden, das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen! 
Werde spätestens am Donnerstag wieder am Timmerberg sein, muss ja noch bissel üben ehe es nach Winterberg geht.

Kann aber sein das mein T4 noch nicht wieder richtig läuft bis zum We., aber Keule meinte ja das wir zu 4 locker in seinen T4 rein passen, oder???

Wäre geil wenn das klappt!!!! 

Morgen muss ich erst mal mein Radel nach Schäden kontrollieren, hoffe das da alles ok ist.  

rein gehaun....!

Greetz André

 PS: Wir halten kontakt, ok???


----------



## LukasSauerteig (10. Mai 2011)

ích war da mustte dann jedoch noch ma nach hause sorry !!!! Zzzzzzzz...
meine elter mussten noch mit mir auf einen geburstag gehen


----------



## LukasSauerteig (10. Mai 2011)

und herr fotograph mit der coolen kamera kannst du mir die bilder schicken ????


----------



## Traubenwolf (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

@Funtomas @ Kayer: habe soeben mit Keule gesprochen und ihm zugesagt! Werde am Freitag 19:30 bei ihm sein und das Bike verladen. Kayer, dich habe ich versucht per Tel. zu erreichen, wegen Winterberg. Wollte nur noch mal mit euch quatschen, damit das alles klappt. Habe jetzt ja, Keule erreicht!    Werde am Donnerstag wieder am Timmerberg sein und mich aufwärmen. 

Thomas, schickst du mir das Logo! 

...ich freue mich wie ein Schnitzel!!!!!


@LukasSauerteig , werde die Pics mal bei Gelegenheit auf meine Seite stellen, ich werde es euch wissen lassen. 


Greetz André


----------



## Traubenwolf (12. Mai 2011)

...werde so gegen 15 Uhr am Timmerberg sein. Wer hat Bock mit mir ne Runde zu radeln???


----------



## funtomas (12. Mai 2011)

Traubenwolf schrieb:


> ...werde so gegen 15 Uhr am Timmerberg sein. Wer hat Bock mit mir ne Runde zu radeln???



Werde mit Ulrich auch so um den Dreh am Timmerberg sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderpinky (12. Mai 2011)

Also mit biken ist wohl erstmal nichts........

Am 1. Juni muss ich ins MRT verdacht auf Miniskus, könnte kotzen:kotz:

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß in Winterberg!
Macht schicke Videos will was sehen 

Und kommt heil wieder!!


----------



## Traubenwolf (12. Mai 2011)

....ach Sch...e!!!    Hoffe das du bald wieder auf den Beinen bist!!!!

....Winterberg fällt aus.  

Das sollten wir das nächste mal besser organisieren.


Gute Besserung!

Greetz!


----------



## Jaem (12. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Hab den Thread hier gerade gefunden und da ich ganz in der gegend wohne dachte ich ich schau mal vorbei, wann kann man denn mit ein paar von euch locals dort rechnen ?
Habe leider momentan kein bike, hab aber extrem lust auf cross/freeride, leider gibt es hier ja kaum möglichkeiten zu fahren 

gruß Jan


----------



## Nordlicht95 (12. Mai 2011)

ja musst ma sonntag vorbei gucken, da wird auf jeden fall wer da sein....die anderen tage weis ichs nicht so genau....wenn was los is erfährst du´s hier...


----------



## freeriderpinky (12. Mai 2011)

@Andre
Ich danke dir! kann ich gebrauchen 

Das ist ja blöd gelaufen, wie kommt das?


----------



## funtomas (12. Mai 2011)

freeriderpinky schrieb:


> @Andre
> Ich danke dir! kann ich gebrauchen
> 
> Das ist ja blöd gelaufen, wie kommt das?



 @zebo:
Zu erst einmal GUTE BESSERUNG!!!! Hoffentlich bestätigt sich der Verdacht nicht!

Mit Winterberg wird aus übernachtungstechnischen Gründen nichts. 
Waren nur zwei Betten frei in dem Haus in dem Mark sonst Quartier nimmt.

Der neue Masterplan sieht folgender Maßen aus; 
Mark ruft morgen bei dem Muttchen an und fragt nach wann das nächste Mal 4 Betten für eine Nacht von Sonnabend auf Sonntag frei sind. 
Dann schaun wir mal wer dann Zeit hat.

Bin morgen so gegen 16:00 am Timmerberg, mal sehen wies Wetter wird...


----------



## Thies65 (12. Mai 2011)

Moin Männers..

@Zebo: Gute Besserung..

Wetter soll unbeständig sein...aber was soll`s.Werd am W-Ende ma reinschauen .Hab noch Notdienst..:kotz:

Greetz Thies


----------



## freeriderpinky (12. Mai 2011)

Danke Jungs 

Ich werde am Samstag Nachmittag am Timmerberg vorbei schauen.
Hoffe auch, dass sich das nicht bestätigt, wäre sonst ganz schön Schei..!!

Bis die Tage Männer 

PS.:
Ich bringe am Samstag ne Kleinigkeit zu trinken mit, auf meinen 33. von Dienstag 
Auf was habt Ihr durst?


----------



## Thies65 (12. Mai 2011)

Zebo...was du trinkst ..trinken wir auch .... ...Hoff ich ich doch.....Wann wirst oder bist du schon so alt...

Greetz  Thies


----------



## funtomas (12. Mai 2011)

*River Orange* 

ansonsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traubenwolf (12. Mai 2011)

oh!  

 to you!   to you!  lieber Zebo,... to you!!!!!  

Alles Gute nachträglich! 


Bis die Tage!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. Mai 2011)

Zebo, gute Besserung und  nachträglich!

Habe ich eigentlich erwähnt, dass ich ziemlich kurzfristig eine Unterkunft inkl. Pool und Sauna für das Dirtmasters bekommen habe? Übrigens waren noch zwei weitere Zimmer frei für einen relativ niedrigen Kurs... Achja, gebucht hatte ich gestern... 

Ok, ich lasse es mit dem Salz in der Wunde...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (13. Mai 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch zebo...


----------



## funtomas (13. Mai 2011)

Ein nachträgliches  
und viele 
und mehr gesundheitliches Glück für mehr Fahrspass in der Zukunft!!!


----------



## toddy2017 (13. Mai 2011)

moin leute, ich klink mich jetzt auch mal ein, hab gestern erst diesen thread entdeckt.
hallo thomas, hatten uns letztes jahr mal auf dem gelände getroffen. ich war mit nem freund da und du kamst mit felix dahin.
gut das ich das hier entdeckt habe, mein handy war in reparatur und alle nummern weg.. aber jetzt kann ich mich hier ja melden. vielleicht komm ich jetzt am wochenende auch mal rum, ihr habt da ja ne feine sache gebaut mit der northshore.

greetz toddy


----------



## funtomas (13. Mai 2011)

Moin toddy2017!

Ich kann mich an letztes Jahr nur dunkel erinnern. 
Hatten Du und Dein Kumpel ein kleinen Dirtspot in Neumünster gebaut, der dann wieder platt gemacht wurde??


----------



## toddy2017 (13. Mai 2011)

jo, war aber eher ne mini dh abfahrt..
mittlerweile haben sie hier aber alles platt gemacht was wir gebaut haben oder es wurd von mx´ern zerheizt..
wir haben n dorf weiter noch so´n dirt/freeride platz mit hügeln und shores aber das wirkt schon länger verlassen. hab da ein paar mal meine nummer hinterlegt, falls die leute das gelände nichtmehr haben wollen, weil sie es eh nicht mehr pflegen und/oder nutzen aber leider gibt es keine antwort..
ich hätt es gern übernommen und neu gemacht, weil es potenzial hat aber es ist einfach nicht raus zu finden wem es gehört..
und einfach da den hammer schwingen geht ja auch nicht..


----------



## Thies65 (13. Mai 2011)

@Zebo:

Nachträglich......

Greetz Thies


----------



## funtomas (13. Mai 2011)

@Thies;
Du hast mal erwähnt, daß Du ein Heckenmoped in Deinen Beständen hast. 
Bestände die Möglicht das Du das Teil am Wochenende zum Einsatz bringen kannst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thies65 (13. Mai 2011)

@Thomas:Bring mein Moped für Hecke morgen Nachmittag mit..

Greetz Thies


----------



## funtomas (13. Mai 2011)

Thies65 schrieb:


> @Thomas:Bring mein Moped für Hecke morgen Nachmittag mit..
> 
> Greetz Thies



Sehr Geil


----------



## freeriderpinky (13. Mai 2011)

Danke Jungs für die Glückwünsche 

Ich komme morgen Nachmittag dann mit ein paar Kaltgetränken vorbei und mit River Orange 

Bis morgen


----------



## funtomas (14. Mai 2011)

Wer ist denn nicht aus Zucker und kommt heute zum  Timmerberg...
Grillen  und saufen  kann man übrigens beim schlechtensten Wetter... und wenns unterm Norhtshore mit Plane abgeht 

PS: Schöne Grüße von Kai und André! Die Beiden sind wohl gerade im Harz angekommen.


----------



## funtomas (14. Mai 2011)

Hmm... Ähm... komme gerade vom Einkauf zurück und musste feststellen, dass der Zuckeranteil an mir doch höher als erwartet ist. 

Werde wenn überhaupt erst später zum Timmerberg fahren um ein wenig Grünschnitt zu machen.

Das Wetter ist einfach zum :kotz:


----------



## Thies65 (14. Mai 2011)

Tach auch ....
War grad schon am Berg....keiner da...für Hecken Moped zu naß..und nu

????

Schau nacher noch ma rein , wenn´s aufhört zu schiffen...sooon Dreck..

Greetz Thies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderpinky (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs bei so einem schei. Wetter wollte ich nicht zum Timmerberg.
Wenn das Wetter morgen besser ist, dann komm ich vorbei.

Bis denn


----------



## Thies65 (14. Mai 2011)

Moin Männers....

wollte heute ja noch vorbei schauen...lag aber mit Augen zu auf´m Sofa

Kann nicht verspechen das ich es morgen schaffe , da wir Flohmarkt machen...:kotz:

Greetz Thies


----------



## Kayer (14. Mai 2011)

Hi leutz...sind gerade zurück aus Braunlage 

@Zebo... von mir auch noch ein nachtraglich... werd schnell wieder fit !  

Werde morgen auch auch am Timmerberg aufschlagen wennns Wetter mitspielt mit  Bericht über Braunlage 

@Schredder.....Thale is wirklich ne Waldautobahn


----------



## funtomas (15. Mai 2011)

Thies65 schrieb:


> Moin Männers....
> 
> wollte heute ja noch vorbei schauen...lag aber mit Augen zu auf´m Sofa ...



Wie kregt man das denn als Famlieinvater hin...

Ich werd heute versuchen mit Ulrich so um 14:00 am Timmberg aufzuschlagen.
Mal wieder dem Grünzeug die Harke zeigen.


----------



## Jaem (15. Mai 2011)

Hi, ich hätte ja auchmal vorbeigeschaut, aber bei dem Wetter ist das ja nicht so cool, außerdem hab ich heute keine zeit mehr, vieleicht schau ich nächste Woche mal nach der Arbeit vorbei, liegt ja quasi auf meinem Weg.

schöne Grüße


----------



## Thies65 (15. Mai 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> Wie kregt man das denn als Famlieinvater hin...
> 
> Ich werd heute versuchen mit Ulrich so um 14:00 am Timmberg aufzuschlagen.
> Mal wieder dem Grünzeug die Harke zeigen.



Tja Thomas...keiner meiner Familienmitglieder hat sich um mich gekümmert...is das zu fassen

Greetz Thies


----------



## Benneton (17. Mai 2011)

[email protected]

 nachträglich

@tohmas

ich kann am Wochenende Wahrscheinlich auch wieder kommen soweit das Wtter mitspielt und teste mal meine neuen protektoren


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Mai 2011)

Kayer schrieb:


> @Schredder.....Thale is wirklich ne Waldautobahn



Wir skypen am FR noch einmal und wenn das Wetter mitspielt, können wir ja vielleicht nach dem WiBe Rennen mit ein paar Timmerberg-Jungs da hin fahren. 

Letztes Jahr war Braunlage stellenweise einfach unfahrbar...


----------



## funtomas (18. Mai 2011)

Moin Männer!

Wie sieht es morgen aus.

Wollte ein bisschen mit Freischneider rumfuhrwerken und natürlich ein bisschen shredden!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (20. Mai 2011)

na wollte mal fragen wer denn so vor hat morgen zu kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (20. Mai 2011)

Ulrich und ich werden so gegen 15:00 - 16:00 am Timmerberg sein!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. Mai 2011)

Werde morgen auch mal _kurz _vorbeischauen. Auch so gegen 15.00h.


----------



## funtomas (21. Mai 2011)

Bin so gegen 12:00-12:30 am Timmerg zu finden.

Thies und ich werden den ewigen Kampf gegen das Grünzeug weiterführen

Danach wird natürlich das Bike in die Hände genommen.


----------



## rocketschnitzel (21. Mai 2011)

Roger bin so ab 12:30 da.


----------



## Traubenwolf (22. Mai 2011)

...ist morgen jemand am Timmerberg??? Würde gern ne Runde radeln.


----------



## Weiberheld (23. Mai 2011)

Werde wohl voraussichtlich erst nach dem Rennen in Wibe wieder aufschlagen...


----------



## Chrikel (23. Mai 2011)

Ich werde mit Hannes zusammen ins Vieburger Gehölz fahren, wer mit will einfach schreiben ;-)

Wird aber ein wenig später muss noch arbeiten heute.

Gruß Chris


----------



## freeriderpinky (23. Mai 2011)

Weiberheld schrieb:


> Werde wohl voraussichtlich erst nach dem Rennen in Wibe wieder aufschlagen...




Oh man Sascha, tut das not???? WEIBERHELD......  
Ich muss aufpassen, dass ich vor lachen nicht von der Couch falle 

NA dann komm heil wieder aus Wibe.


----------



## funtomas (23. Mai 2011)

War heute beim Orthopäden um Handgelenk und Schulter röntgen zulassen.

Zum Glück nichts gebrochen

Der Arzt war etwas verwundert wie man so eine Schwellung ohne Bruch hinkriegt.

Der derbe Dauerschmerz hat sich  am Sonntagabend verabschiedet.

Somit geht mir ganz gut und muss nur noch abwarten das die Schwellung zurückgeht!

Dann kanns wieder losgehen 

@TEAM-FSR-DH -SHREDDER- Weiberheld
Watt denn nu
Oder bist schizophren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (23. Mai 2011)

na denn mal schnelle genesung...


----------



## Thies65 (23. Mai 2011)

@funtomas:Bin ma wieder nich auf`m laufenden....hab´s Samstag nich mehr geschaft..die Bikes der Kinder haben gestreikt...war gestern Nachmittag im Guss am T-Berg ´n par Runden drehn...war echt nass...Dir Gute Besserung


Greetz Thies


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. Mai 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> @TEAM-FSR-DH -SHREDDER- Weiberheld
> Watt denn nu
> Oder bist schizophren



Team-Fsr-DH war nur so lange interessant, so lange ich noch mein Team-FSR hatte.

Weiberheld wollt ich mir vor Shredder als Namen nehmen, fand es damals vor knapp 3 Jahren als zu gewagt. Jetzt habe ich den Schritt gewagt. 

Keine Sorge. In meinem Kopf ist alles in Ordnung und man muss nicht immer alles so bierernst nehmen...


----------



## funtomas (23. Mai 2011)

@sacha

und ich dachte schon da währe Bier mit im Spiel gewesen...


----------



## Traubenwolf (23. Mai 2011)

@ Thomas: GUTE Besserung!


Kayer und meiner einer haben noch etwas Rasen abgestochen, damit die neue Line bald fahrbar wird.
Ich hoffe ich sehe den Einen oder Anderen am Sonntag am Timmerberg, würde mich freuen.   
Bis dahin ....

Reingehaun!!!


----------



## funtomas (23. Mai 2011)

Thies65 schrieb:


> @funtomas:Bin ma wieder nich auf`m laufenden....hab´s Samstag nich mehr geschaft..die Bikes der Kinder haben gestreikt...war gestern Nachmittag im Guss am T-Berg ´n par Runden drehn...war echt nass...Dir Gute Besserung
> 
> 
> Greetz Thies



Der erste Lauf des Tages verlief nicht ganz wie geplant.
Bis zum vorletzten Table war alles in Ordnung 
schöner Speed und Flow.
Da dachte ich zieh doch beim letzten Table etwas mehr...
...thüss Landung... hallo Flat... 
...etwa 2m Nosewheeli... ...Abgang rechts... 
...Bremsung mit Schulter durch Kontakt mit dem Ende des Baumstammes... 
...Einschlag mit Helm Boden... 
...und dann war da noch der blöde Ast der meine Nase mit einem Schnitt versehen hat.

Ergebiss: 
sehr stark geprellte linke Hand, Wie ich das hingekriegt habe weß allerdings nicht
stark geprellt Schulter...
Ich werde mir schnellstens eine Brille zulegen, Das mit dem Ast währe fast im, wahrste Sinne des ins Auge gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocketschnitzel (24. Mai 2011)

War vorgestern nochmal da und bin auch die große Line gefahren.
Mit dem etwas flacheren ersten Double hat das Ding jetzt richtig Flow!

@Thomas: Wenigstens nichts ernstes... gute Besserung!

@Traubenwolf: Sonntag versuch ich auch da zu sein! Ich will endlich mein Steibnfeld einweihen!


----------



## freeriderpinky (24. Mai 2011)

Hey Thomas ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung!
Auf das es schnell verheilt......hoffe ich kann auch bald wieder......

Ich bekomme langsam Entzug!!


----------



## Benneton (25. Mai 2011)

Tohmas @

Gute Besserung )

[email protected]

Sonntag bin ich hoffentlich auch endlich mal wieder anzutreffen hatte die letzen drei wochen einfach zu viel um die ohren !!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (26. Mai 2011)

na wie siehts mit samstag und sonntag aus???


----------



## Traubenwolf (26. Mai 2011)

...wenns nicht regnet, bin ich auf alle Fälle da!


----------



## funtomas (28. Mai 2011)

Wenn es heute nicht regnen sollte bin auch dabei, allerdings nur zum zuschauen und blöde Sprüche abgeben. 

Wenn man allerdings http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/ ansieht kann man depressiv werden :kotz:

Das Handgelenk braucht wohl noch ein paar Tage um wieder belastbar zu  werden.
Muss muss zu Fuß zum Einkaufen 

@Zebo:

Bei mir zeigen sich auch schon die ersten Entzugserscheinungen.

Zum Beispiel Bikeputzen, mit Helm und Protektorweste Bikevideos anschauen, usw

Wollen wir eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen? Zum Beispiel AZB (* A*nonyme *Z*erstörte *B*iker)


----------



## freeriderpinky (28. Mai 2011)

Hey Thomas das mit der Selbsthilfegruppe hört sich gut an bin dabei 

Mal schauen ob es morgen trocken ist, dann komm ich zum Timmerberg und werde noch blödere Sprüche bringen als Thomas 

Bis vielleicht morgen


----------



## Traubenwolf (29. Mai 2011)

...scheiß Erkältung, ....scheiß Wetter!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (29. Mai 2011)

also ich guck nachher nochma vorbei ob man fahren kann....


----------



## Thies65 (29. Mai 2011)

Mist Wetter...wollte heute biken....aber wenn man rausschaut   ..Ich könnt K:kotz:

@ funtomas:*Bei der Selbsthifegruppe bin auch dabei....


Greetz Thies
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (29. Mai 2011)

Mal gucken, wenn es nicht durchgehend schifft könnte ich mir vorstellen auch vorbei zu kommen wenn ein paar andere schaufeln. 
Man muss ja etwas zum zuschauen haben.

@Thies:

Ok, psychisch zerstörte nehmen wir auch auf 

@Traubenwolf:
Na dann wünsche ich schnelle Genesung bei der Rüsselpest.


----------



## rocketschnitzel (29. Mai 2011)

ich hatte mir eigentlich fest vorgenommen heute zu kommen, aber die Aussicht auf regelmäßige Schauer rüttelt schon etwas an meiner Überzeugung...  Ich denke ich nutze die Zeit lieber meinen beachtlichen Wäche und Geschirrberg zu verkleineren-  Hurra! :-(


----------



## funtomas (29. Mai 2011)

Bike putzen...


----------



## Traubenwolf (29. Mai 2011)

Danke!
Bis Donnerstag, oder???


----------



## Chrikel (29. Mai 2011)

Morgen würde doch gehen oder was meint ihr?
Wenn da Wetter gut ist bin ich auf jeden Fall da.

Noch wer?


----------



## Kayer (29. Mai 2011)

WETTER =
:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Nordlicht95 (29. Mai 2011)

geb ich dir völlig recht...


----------



## funtomas (29. Mai 2011)

So nun Bike sauber...

Wetter soll ja kurzfristig gut werden.

Schau morgen auch mal rein.
Wird aber ein bischen später werden.


----------



## Chrikel (30. Mai 2011)

ist doch super Wetter heute.

Ich muss heute unbedingt, bekomme schon das Zittern weil ich so lange nicht mehr auf dem Bike war :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (31. Mai 2011)

hi, ist freitag jemand am t-berg???
habe den ganzen tag frei und muss unbedingt wieder fahren...


----------



## Kayer (31. Mai 2011)

Hab ebenfalls frei und werde natürlich auch da sein 

wenn Wetter mitspielt


----------



## Nordlicht95 (31. Mai 2011)

ja das is in den letzten tagen etwas geworden was ich nicht aussprechen will....-.-


----------



## rocketschnitzel (31. Mai 2011)

Hat nicht frei sondern wird Winterberg rocken!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (31. Mai 2011)

^
 |
 |
 |
Will auch...

viel spass...


----------



## Traubenwolf (31. Mai 2011)

... ist morgen jemand da??? Oder am Donnerstag??? Ihr werdet ja nicht alle beim  sein! Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderpinky (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn es nicht schifft wie sau, dann bin ich morgen da. Sonst auf jeden fall Donnerstag 
Und  kann man auch am Timmerberg


----------



## Traubenwolf (31. Mai 2011)

ich kann so gegen 14 Uhr da sein! Ist noch jemand am Start morgen?


----------



## Traubenwolf (1. Juni 2011)

....kann heute leider doch nicht! 

SCHADE!!!!


----------



## funtomas (1. Juni 2011)

Kann immer noch nicht so richtig biken. 

Durch die Gegend rollen geht zwar, aber wenn Erschütterungen zum Handgelenk durchkommen dann AUA... 

Das wird wohl noch eine Zeit lang dauern...

Bei dem schönen Wetter werde ich am Nachmittag mal reinschauen, Ulrich wird wahrscheinlich auch mitkommen.


----------



## Kayer (1. Juni 2011)

Ich kann morgen leider net biken...hab vor wochen zum grillen zugesagt..(familie)....hab ich total vergessen.......


MMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTT


Wer hatt denn Freitag alles Zeit ??  ...ich hab frei


----------



## Nordlicht95 (1. Juni 2011)

freitag auf jeden fall....wann denn so???


----------



## Kayer (1. Juni 2011)

11:00 ????


----------



## Nordlicht95 (1. Juni 2011)

joa kann sein dass ich erst n bissl später komme....bin vorher vllt noch wo anders....


----------



## Thies65 (1. Juni 2011)

Werd morgen Nachmittag wohl auch ma vorbeischneien...Freitag hab ich auch frei..juchu
Greetz Thies


----------



## funtomas (2. Juni 2011)

Werde heute auch mal grillen zum Grillen rein schauen. Mal sehen vielleicht bring ich die Kamera mit und mache ein Fotos.

@Kayer:
Alzheimer lässt grüßen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (2. Juni 2011)

okay, bin morgen doch schon früh da....


----------



## funtomas (2. Juni 2011)

Waren ja heute erstaunlich wenig Leute am Start.

Und Chriss hatte ein halbes mariniertes Schwein der Tüte mitgebracht, das nun keine Abnehmer fand.

Morgen werde ich wieder kommen, allerdings erst gegen 15:00.

Hoffentlich gibt dann was zu fotografieren 

bis denn...


----------



## Benneton (3. Juni 2011)

[email protected]

So langsam werd ich richtig sauer warum schaff ich es nicht einfach mal bei guten wetter vorbeizukommen  

Ich hoffe s klappt dieses WE Aber inmoment bin ich noch bei mamas freund und muss sehen wie ich an mein bike komme


----------



## funtomas (3. Juni 2011)

@Benneton:

Wäre schön Dich mal wieder am Timmerberg zu sehen.

Bitte check durch mal Deine persönlichen Nachrichten wegen des Beitrages.


----------



## funtomas (5. Juni 2011)

Trotz des warmen Tags  nimmt die neue Line nimmt so langsam Form an.
Die Abzweigung von Northshore ist samt dem Landehügel fertig.
Das nachfolgende Steinfeld ist noch in Bau, hat aber ein drittel der geplanten Länge ist schon erreicht.
Die nachfolgende Baustelle bereits gerodet.

Morgen gehts weiter... 

@ Notflicht95:
DU hast zwei ziemliche  Fotos von Felix geschossen. Pack die doch in Dein Album.


----------



## Kayer (5. Juni 2011)

Mir war nen bisl langweilig...da hab ich mal schnell nen kleinen Clip gebastelt... von den Aufnahmen mit Brustgurt


----------



## Nordlicht95 (5. Juni 2011)

@Thomas
Ich habs schon millionen mal versucht und ich bekomm nicht ein bild hochgeladen....-.-

@Kayer
Echt geile aufnahmen....


----------



## funtomas (5. Juni 2011)

Wer kommt denn heute so?

Kay, Ulrich und meiner einer sind so gegen 14:00 am Timmerberg zufinden.

@Kayer
Brustgurt kommt echt gut...

@Nordlicht95:
Wenn Du sie mich eingebaut bekommst, schick sie mir dann bau ich sie ein.


----------



## Benneton (5. Juni 2011)

[email protected]

Geile Aufnahmen brustgurt kommt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (5. Juni 2011)

so jetzt weiss ich auch wie man bilder hochlädt....


----------



## Kayer (5. Juni 2011)

War ja mal wieder nen nettes WE.... 

*Traube* wo warst du denn Heute ??  Immer noch noch mit Erkältung  am kämpfen ???


----------



## freeriderpinky (5. Juni 2011)

Das war mal wieder ein sehr guter Tag 

Reichlich Videos gedreht und die Sonne genossen 

Ich habe mal ein paar Videos von heute hoch geladen 

Bis zum nächsten Wochenende, mit Kettensäge!!!


----------



## Thies65 (5. Juni 2011)

[email protected]
Schöne Aufnahmen...
War heute auch noch ma da ...war aber keiner mehr da..
schade..


----------



## Chrikel (5. Juni 2011)

Der Tag heute war einfach nur geil :-D

Bomben Wetter, geile aufnahmen und viel gerißen heute ;-)

WOHHHOOO War das geil


----------



## Weiberheld (6. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs!

Eike und ich hatten dieses Wochenende eine Menge Spaß in Wibe! Bombenwetter und eine Menge Spaß, Spaß, Spaß! Habe Gabriela Williams, Antje Kramer, Marcus Klausmann, Neil White und Nino Antic kennengelernt.  Insgesamt echt 1A! 

Meine Schulter schmerzt allerdings nach dem Finalrun  gestern. Hatte den vor mir startenden Fahrer eingeholt und bin beim Drop  unten vorm Ziel in ihn hineingesprungen. Ihm ist nichts passiert, aber  meine Schulter schmerzt ein wenig und ich brauche für vorne einen neuen  Reifen... Nur 2:49... Wenn man die 30s Differenz am Start abzieht, wären es  locker 2:19 gewesen, aber "hätte, wäre, könnte"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Nino Antic hatte übrigens eine 1:57 (meine Klasse) und Marcus Klausmann (Elite) eine 1:48...

Seeding run nur 2:31, da ein Foto-Fuzzi direkt auf der Strecke stand und ich auch hier Bodenkontakt aufnehmen durfte...

Bin aber dennoch zufrieden. Letztes Jahr Hobby mit peinlichen 3:44 und dieses Jahr Masters mit 2:49 und Seeding-Run mit 2:31 - trotz Stürzen. 

EDC Spicak steht vor der Tür, wenn alles klappt!

Vielleicht bin ich am WOE mal kurz da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocketschnitzel (6. Juni 2011)

Jo ich bin auch wieder da... WiBe war ganz geil...

Ich bin mit meinen 2:24 aber nicht so 100%ig zufrieden -egal!

@Kayer: Die Brustcam sieht richtig gut aus!! Und der Drop ins Steinfeld sieht auch prächtig aus! Wie hoch ist das ungefähr??


----------



## Kayer (7. Juni 2011)

rocketschnitzel schrieb:


> Jo ich bin auch wieder da... WiBe war ganz geil...
> 
> Ich bin mit meinen 2:24 aber nicht so 100%ig zufrieden -egal!
> 
> @Kayer: Die Brustcam sieht richtig gut aus!! Und der Drop ins Steinfeld sieht auch prächtig aus! Wie hoch ist das ungefähr??



Ist ungefähr gleich hoch wie der andere...aber ich würde den Drop gerne noch so ca 50cm höher machen...mehr speed für Steinfeld...(was übrigens noch nicht die volle länge erreicht hat) und nachvolgende Sachen gibt ...müß ma uns ma anschauen.....


----------



## Traubenwolf (8. Juni 2011)

@Kayer : bis Dienstag hatte ich noch mit meiner Rüsselseuche zu kämpfen. Hatte sie so richtig schön verschleppt! 
Das Video ist geil, hätte schon in Braunlage dabei sein müssen  

Mal sehen wie am We das Wetter wird, wenns nicht pisst bin ich am Start, habe schon Entzugserscheinungen. 

Ihr habt ja ordentlich was gerissen am Timmerberg, hoffe ich erkenne noch alles, wenn ich wieder da bin!


@Thomas, Zebo : na wie ist es, wieder fit??? Könnt ihr biken??? 

Hoffe das wir uns am WE sehen! Bis dahin.....

Regentropfen auf der Fensterscheibe zählen, das ist beruhigend! 

SERVUS!!!


----------



## freeriderpinky (8. Juni 2011)

@Traubenwolf: Ich bin leider immer noch nicht fit und das wird wohl auch noch dauern 

Am Freitag weiß ich denn endlich was ich habe......könnte Stücke :kotz::kotz:

Das ich immer die Seuche an mir habe!!!!
Wenn das Knie wieder gesund ist, dann war das meine letzte Verletztung!!!!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (9. Juni 2011)

wer kommt denn alles samstag???


----------



## Chrikel (9. Juni 2011)

Ich ich ich!!!


----------



## rocketschnitzel (9. Juni 2011)

Ich bin am Samstag vielleicht auch dabei...

Fährt jemand noch zum GDC nach Ilmenau? Ich weiß noch nicht ob es klappt


----------



## rocketschnitzel (10. Juni 2011)

Ich hab wohl doch noch nen Startplatz beim IXS Cup in Ilmenau bekommen...
Ist noch jemand dabei?


----------



## funtomas (10. Juni 2011)

Weiß noch nicht ob ich am Wochenende wieder fahren kann 

Geht aber schon besser...

Werde aber am Wochenende mal rein schauen und sehen was geht


----------



## Kayer (10. Juni 2011)

WE...bin ich dabei..Samstag aber noch arbeiten...also später erst....

Mein Bruder hat mir nen altes Video von früher geschickt...

muß mann gesehen haben ...mann warn das noch Zeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traubenwolf (10. Juni 2011)

....

ja, ja die alten Zeiten! LUSTIG! Aber auch mutig!

...bis Sonntag!!!!

Greetz!


----------



## rocketschnitzel (10. Juni 2011)

Wie lang ist das ding denn?!?!
Schön aber dass damals noch mit Schutzblech gefahren wurde - War aber auch ne fiese schlüsselstelle, da nimmt man alles an Hilfe was man kriegt! ;-)


----------



## Benneton (10. Juni 2011)

Dieses WE komme ich ... Versprochen


----------



## Kayer (10. Juni 2011)

roooofflllll  über 1200 klicks innerhalb von 24 stundennn....rooofflllll


----------



## Nordlicht95 (10. Juni 2011)

ja bei besonderen filmen geht sowas immer sehr schnell....


----------



## freeriderpinky (10. Juni 2011)

Hey Jungs ich dachte es kann nicht mehr schlimmer kommen, aber leider kam es schlimmer........ 

Ich habe heute meine Diagnose bekommen......die Saison ist für mich vorbei 

Es ist kein Meniskusschaden, sondern das vordere Kreuzband ist durch und damit schluß fürs Jahr!!!

Das ist ätzend!!! Ich dreh durch!!!

Nun ist nur noch bauen angesagt.

Wir sehen uns Sonntag, mit Kettensäge  und dann lasse ich meinen Frust aus!!!

Bis denn


----------



## Nordlicht95 (10. Juni 2011)

na das ist ma ********....ich drück dir die daumen dass es schnell wieder besser wird....

ich glaube das mit eurer selbsthilfegruppe hätte sinn....


----------



## freeriderpinky (10. Juni 2011)

ich dank dir Hannes


----------



## Traubenwolf (11. Juni 2011)

"Schimpfwort"!!!!! ...auf Englisch! 

Tut mir echt leid für Dich! Schade!

Hoffe das du schnell wieder fit bist und nächstes Jahr so richtig kurbeln kannst! Du arme Sau! 

Wir sehen uns morgen!

Greetz André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (11. Juni 2011)

Mein herzliches Beileid Zebo !!!!!

Kreuzbänder sollte man ganz und gar abschaffen (gehen immer kaputt) oder zumindest aus Kohlefaser herstellen. (lässt sich besser austauschen)

Also gute Besserung 

Ich werd mich mal nach einem Sitzungsraum für die SHG- AZB umsehen 

Wann seit ihr heute denn so am Timmerberg anzutreffen? 

Bennet wollte so 14-15Uhr ankommen.

Ich selbst stecke gerade bis zu den Ellenbogen in meinem Hinterbau und versuche das Spiel aus den verfi...  Buchsen zu kriegen.
Vielleicht schaffe ich bis 15:00 auf dem Platz zu sein.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (11. Juni 2011)

joa wir wollten auch so gegen 14 uhr da sein....
wird schon werden....


----------



## funtomas (11. Juni 2011)

wer wir?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (11. Juni 2011)

chris und ich....meinte er jedenfalls....


----------



## funtomas (11. Juni 2011)

Nu rechnet das auch noch 

So war das aber NICHT ausgemacht


----------



## Nordlicht95 (11. Juni 2011)

so ich bin auch wieder zu hause....nach 10 abfahrten war es dann doch zu viel mit dem regen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocketschnitzel (11. Juni 2011)

Joa... ich hab immerhin 3 Runs hinbekommen - und stinke jetzt nach nassem Hund. Dreckswetter! 
Sieht aber gut aus was ihr letztes WE gebaut habt!
Bin Morgen da, es sei denn es schüttet so wie Heute...


----------



## click (11. Juni 2011)

Ich versuchs heute später nochmal... momentan ist ja schon wieder Regenpause.
War am Donnerstag Abend auf der Strecke und hatte Gesellschaft von einem Reh, das links vom Starthügel hinter der Kuhle graste ;-)


----------



## Nordlicht95 (11. Juni 2011)

und jetzt scheint die sonne...ich fühl mich verarscht...


----------



## funtomas (11. Juni 2011)

Kay und ich werden gleich mal schauen welche Spuren der Regen der letzten Tage so hinterlassen hat... 

Grünzeug und Erosionsmäßig


----------



## rocketschnitzel (11. Juni 2011)

Erosion geht so, aber Grünzeug wuchert - der Kampf beginnt 
... morgen


----------



## Nordlicht95 (13. Juni 2011)

kommt heute jemand???


----------



## funtomas (13. Juni 2011)

Endlich wieder fahren  

Heute geht es dem Grünzeug weiter an den Kragen


----------



## funtomas (13. Juni 2011)

war ja ganz gut zu fahren... aber ziemlich... sind also ziemlich früh POI aufgeschlagen.

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit werden Traube, Kay und ich am Abend ne Runde drehen.

Wann steht noch nicht ganz fest. Wird sicher sicher morgen Nachmittag entscheiden...

Wer hat noch Zeit und Lust bei erträglichen Temperaturen zu biken??


----------



## rocketschnitzel (16. Juni 2011)

Ist morgen jemand da? Ich kann am Wochenende nicht und muss noch mal fahren bevor ich weg bin...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (16. Juni 2011)

wenn du freitag meinst denke ich schon....wann denn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocketschnitzel (16. Juni 2011)

nee ich meinte heute... Freitag bin ich schon weg.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (16. Juni 2011)

aso...


----------



## funtomas (16. Juni 2011)

Ich den Freitag mal ins Auge gefasst...

Wenns dann nicht gerade regnet.


----------



## Kayer (16. Juni 2011)

Freitag würd ich auch gerne..aber dann endlich Haare wech und danach Kieler Woche mit Arbeitskollegen und Kolleginen


----------



## Nordlicht95 (16. Juni 2011)

joa freitag bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## funtomas (19. Juni 2011)

Das wars wohl mit dem Wochenende 

Wer in der Woche Zeit ne Runde zu schaufeln? 

Sind jetzt beste Bedingungen, was jetzt gebaut wird ist dann auch bald fahrbar!


----------



## Kayer (21. Juni 2011)

Das Wetter ist ja übels die letzten Tage....unberechenbar....Naja halt Kieler Woche Wetter 

Mal sehen was das WE bringt...ach mist da ist ja immer noch Kieler Woche = Schei..Wetter


----------



## poppins (23. Juni 2011)

hay ich bin der mario und wörde mich freun wen ich euch beiteten darf.


----------



## poppins (23. Juni 2011)

heute war wider einer der tage wo das beicken geine laune macht wen es imer nur am bi...... ich hofe das wetter wert beser am we


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poppins (23. Juni 2011)

ich habe dar mal eine frage an euch wie bekome ich das hin das meine rad kete nicht imer auf den hinderbau schlecht ich freu mi9ch auf eine lösunk


----------



## rocketschnitzel (23. Juni 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal ... hab die Kette einfach abgenommen, jetzt ist ruhe!


----------



## freeriderpinky (23. Juni 2011)

Kenne auch das Problem, bei mir ist es jetzt weg........fahre nicht mehr


----------



## poppins (24. Juni 2011)

hallo moin heute einer im gelende


----------



## poppins (24. Juni 2011)

das wetter wert beser wert auch mal zeit mus wider auf mein beick sonzt bekome ich jar noch ein enzuch fert einer mitt


----------



## poppins (24. Juni 2011)

woltr heute nicht wider aleine faren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poppins (24. Juni 2011)

hallo moin was geht den heute so


----------



## poppins (24. Juni 2011)

rocketschnitzel schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch mal ... hab die Kette einfach abgenommen, jetzt ist ruhe!


und wi ferst du jezt one


----------



## poppins (24. Juni 2011)

echt nix los heute ist jar mal öde


----------



## poppins (24. Juni 2011)

_die lezten tage waren echt im eimer bei so ein wetter ich wel doch hofen das dise we beser wert mal wider ne runde trehen _


----------



## poppins (24. Juni 2011)

hallo wert hat heute lust ein bichen zu biken


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. Juni 2011)

Habt ihr einen Virus?


----------



## funtomas (24. Juni 2011)

-


----------



## funtomas (24. Juni 2011)

Moin Männer!

Morgen ist schaufeln angesagt!!!

Nächste Woche wirds endlich Sommer und der Boden wieder hart das wir nix wegschaffen können.

Und wie schon gesagt ist das was wir übers Wochenende buddeln in zwei bis drei Tagen fahrbar


----------



## funtomas (24. Juni 2011)

@poppins:

kennst Du nen Roller? 

Der kommt auch ohne Kette aus!


----------



## poppins (24. Juni 2011)

jar kan jar sein das der roler one kete kan aber ich kan nicht one kete faren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (24. Juni 2011)

@poppins
???!!!???


----------



## Kayer (24. Juni 2011)

hmmmm...google-translator kennt die sprache nicht 


Worum gehts hier eigentlich ?


----------



## Kayer (24. Juni 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Morgen ist schaufeln angesagt!!!
> 
> ...




Bin dabei...aber später erst...muß bis 15:00 arbeiten


----------



## poppins (24. Juni 2011)

Kayer schrieb:


> Bin dabei...aber später erst...muß bis 15:00 arbeiten


bin dabei geht ab


----------



## poppins (24. Juni 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> @poppins
> ???!!!???


jahr kann sein aber ich brauche eine kette


----------



## Kayer (24. Juni 2011)

aaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgghhhh


----------



## Thies65 (25. Juni 2011)

@poppins
where do you come from........


Ab wann seit ihr am T-Berg...???


----------



## poppins (25. Juni 2011)

moin braucht ir noch hilfe heute


----------



## poppins (25. Juni 2011)

hallo darf ich heute darbei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (25. Juni 2011)

Scheint ja eine geile Truppe zu sein .


"Tarf i aucch tabei sei, d ic ni imer alei fahr mus?"
Hat Poppins keine Mary ?


----------



## funtomas (25. Juni 2011)

Ich werde mich heute mit Thies so gegen 14:00 - 15:00 am Timmerberg treffen und anfangen zu diggern.

@dmr-bike:
bitte, bitte nicht von einem auf alle anderen Leute am Timmeberg schließen!


----------



## poppins (25. Juni 2011)

hallo tach was geht den bei euch ab ?


----------



## poppins (25. Juni 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> Ich werde mich heute mit Thies so gegen 14:00 - 15:00 am Timmerberg treffen und anfangen zu diggern.
> 
> @dmr-bike:
> bitte, bitte nicht von einem auf alle anderen Leute am Timmeberg schließen!


hallo moin.wie geht es dir


----------



## Schoasdromme (25. Juni 2011)

Nein nein , ich schließe hier gar nichts ...
ist mir schon klar .
Aber lustig ist es allemal !
Last ihn doch mitspielen , er bettelt doch förmlich darum !

imer trausen...


----------



## Thies65 (25. Juni 2011)

Kayer..Wie sieht´s nächste Woche mit Single Trail aus..so gegen abend..hab Thomas auch schon ma angequatscht...


Greetz Thies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (25. Juni 2011)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Nein nein , ich schließe hier gar nichts ...
> ist mir schon klar .
> Aber lustig ist es allemal !
> Last ihn doch mitspielen , er bettelt doch förmlich darum !
> ...


Bin schon den ganzen Tag auf dem Gelände!
Aber leider ist poppins nicht erschienen...
Hätte ihn doch gern mal kennen gelernt!!
Aber er ist wohl nicht imer trausen...


----------



## Kayer (25. Juni 2011)

Thies65 schrieb:


> Kayer..Wie sieht´s nächste Woche mit Single Trail aus..so gegen abend..hab Thomas auch schon ma angequatscht...
> 
> 
> Greetz Thies



Ja gerne... kann eigentlich täglich so ab 17:00


----------



## funtomas (25. Juni 2011)

Thies65 schrieb:


> Kayer..Wie sieht´s nächste Woche mit Single Trail aus..so gegen abend..hab Thomas auch schon ma angequatscht...
> 
> 
> Greetz Thies



Da kann ich doch endlich mal wieder mein "kleines Rotes" ausführen


----------



## funtomas (26. Juni 2011)

Ulrich, Kay und meiner einer werden heute so gegen 14:00 am Timmerberg sein....


----------



## poppins (26. Juni 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> Ulrich, Kay und meiner einer werden heute so gegen 14:00 am Timmerberg sein....


 wen das geht komme ich auch


----------



## funtomas (26. Juni 2011)

Das mit Biken war heute so eine Sache. Der Speed auf der Strecke ließ stark zu wünschen übrig. Dann hab ich mich auf der Warmupline abgemault, weil mit dem Vorderrad am Coping des zweiten Tables abgerutscht.

Eike war dann das nächste Opfer auf der Doubleline. Beim ersten großen Double gings zu weit und irgendwie hat er es nicht mehr fertig gebracht die Sache abzubrechen. Also zu langsam, mt dem Hinterrad an der Landung hängen gebilieben, 
Sein Gemächt nimmt Kontakt mit Sattel auf, schiebt das Bike noch auf den Landehügel und Eike bleibt zwischen Absprung und Landehügel mit einem nicht sehr glücklichen Gesichtsausdruck liegen.

Das wars dann mit dem Biken. An Eikes Abgang war natürlich der doofe Landehügel des ersten großen Doubles schult.

Also haben wir die Landung um einen Meter länger gemacht und somit auch flacher, nu klapp es auch dem Landen.


----------



## poppins (27. Juni 2011)

sein


----------



## poppins (27. Juni 2011)

wert heute so um 16 uhr auf der barn sein


----------



## poppins (27. Juni 2011)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/ghost-northshore-2011/242796.html


----------



## Nordlicht95 (27. Juni 2011)

joa n ghost und nu???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocketschnitzel (27. Juni 2011)

@poppins: das ist nicht gerade ein Anfänger-Bike und auch kein Dirtbike sondern ein Race-Downhill Bike. - Schönes Teil, aber für dich am Anfang vielleicht ne Nummer zu viel.

Was vernünftiges für unseren Spot in Kiel wäre fürn Anfang z.B. sowas: 

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=158

oder wenn Vollgefedert dann sowas: 

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2090

Dann hast du auch noch Kohle für Helm und Schoner übrig...


----------



## Kayer (27. Juni 2011)

Sach mal poppins...hast du überhaupt schon ein bike bestellt ?? ich glaube nicht...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (27. Juni 2011)

hat wer bock morgen zu fahren???


muss meinen neuen helm mal einweihen....


----------



## funtomas (27. Juni 2011)

Was hast Du Dir denn neues gutes angetan...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (27. Juni 2011)

nen o´neal fullface.....


----------



## funtomas (27. Juni 2011)

besser ist das!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (27. Juni 2011)

und, morgen???


----------



## funtomas (27. Juni 2011)

bei mir sieht es schlecht aus. Muss erst einmal warten bis die linke Hand wieder belastbar ist.
Bin natürlich wieder auf die selbe Hand wie beim vorletzten mal gefallen.


----------



## Chrikel (28. Juni 2011)

Ich kann versuchen mit zukommen, weiß nur leider noch nicht wann ich morgen aus dem Büro komme... Kann dir ja ne SMS schreiben sobald ich Feierabend mache. 
Kann das Bike ja gleich mit zur Arbeit nehmen und von da aus los, ist ja lang hell ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (28. Juni 2011)

ok ich werd so ab 15:30 da sein wer bock hat kann sich ja dazu gesellen....


----------



## freeriderpinky (28. Juni 2011)

Hey Jungs, morgen um 0730 ist es soweit, dann komm ich unter das Messer und bekomme ein Bionic Knie......... 

Dann werde ich nächstes Jahr nur fliegen und schnell sein 

Also wer Lust hat kann mich besuchen in der Ostseeklinik am Waldwiesen Kreisel. Die Zimmernummer habe ich noch nicht, aber unten am Empfang sitzten fähige Leute.

Ich schreibe morgen nach der OP für alle Fälle die Zimmernummer ins Forum.

Das mit Traubenwolf ist ja echt schade........ 

Bis morgen


----------



## freeriderpinky (29. Juni 2011)

So nun habe ich mein bionic Knie 

Alles gut verlaufen und ich hoffe das ich am Samstag raus bin.

Wer Lust hat und keine Angst vor Krankenhäuser hat, die Tür steht offen von 07:00 - 20:00 ist Besuchzeit. 

Bis die Tage und bleibt heil!


----------



## poppins (2. Juli 2011)

heute einer am t berb habe die maschine


----------



## Matthias_Mohm (2. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute, sry das ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe...
hatte viel stress... ab Morgen bin ich dann für 4 Monate in der Schweiz. 
Viel Spaß noch die Saison und auf gutes Wetter...


----------



## funtomas (2. Juli 2011)

poppins schrieb:


> heute einer am t berb habe die maschine



Wenn es aufhören würde mit dem Regen wäre ich dabei.

Aber laut Wetteronline sieht ja nicht danach aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Juli 2011)

Grauenhaftes Wetter, Mädels.  Toller Sommer... Das einzige Rad, das ich momentan "aktiv" nutze kann ist das Traningsrad im Fitnesszentrum von der Uni...  

Dafür bin ich Ende Juli für eine Woche in Tschechien. Da soll das Wetter ab MI deutlich besser sein. Außerdem sind dort generell deutlich weniger Tiefdruckausläufer.

...und Mitte bis Ende September dann in Frankreich - PDS...

Echt bitter, dass man schon ins Ausland fahren muss, um vernünftig Radfahren zu können...


----------



## funtomas (3. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es aus, hat jemand Lust heute ein bisschen am Timmerberg zu buddeln?


----------



## poppins (3. Juli 2011)

ich war heute auf der barn scheiß faren zu nas


----------



## poppins (4. Juli 2011)

heute einer am t berg bischen was tun wen es troken bleibt bin ich 14 uhr auf der barn mitt maschine wer nice wen noch ein bar mitt machen


----------



## Kayer (4. Juli 2011)

Ich mußte heute malochen bis 17:30...bin im Eimer.... sonnst wär ich vorbei gekommen


----------



## poppins (5. Juli 2011)

so morgen sol es peser werden mitt wetter morgen wert was getan auf der barn kruß der poppins


----------



## poppins (6. Juli 2011)

ich bin so 15 uhr auf der barn mitt fliegner sense.heute noch einer dar zum helfen


----------



## poppins (6. Juli 2011)




----------



## poppins (6. Juli 2011)

heute noch einer am t berg mus jar wisen was ich heute machen sol ???


----------



## rocketschnitzel (6. Juli 2011)

Ich schaffs heute nicht.. vielleicht am Wochenende-  wenn meine Nierenentzündung bis dahin wieder weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poppins (6. Juli 2011)

rocketschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich schaffs heute nicht.. vielleicht am Wochenende-  wenn meine Nierenentzündung bis dahin wieder weg ist.


oki ales guhte


----------



## funtomas (6. Juli 2011)

rocketschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich schaffs heute nicht.. vielleicht am Wochenende-  wenn meine Nierenentzündung bis dahin wieder weg ist.



Hört sich ja nicht so gut an!
Dann man gute Besserung!

@All:
Wir müssen dringend ein wenig Arbeit ins Gelände investieren, es wuchert zu und der Regen tut sein übliches dazu...
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mit Poppins allein am Platz zu stehen und zu arbeiten! 
Also es regnet nicht und es ist lange hell.
So kann man arbeiten und biken!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. Juli 2011)

@Eike

Gute Besserung! 

@Funtomas

Ich für meinen Teil würde gerne helfen - habe es auch immer gerne gemacht. Im Moment bin ich mit Uni, Training und Arbeit völlig ausgelastet.


----------



## poppins (7. Juli 2011)

hallo heute noch einer mitt dabei was tun wert echt zeit gruß der poppins


----------



## funtomas (7. Juli 2011)

Bin heute so um 15:00 am Timmerberg....


----------



## poppins (7. Juli 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> Bin heute so um 15:00 am Timmerberg....


 ich wert auch erscheinen mitt machine aber oki


----------



## Kayer (7. Juli 2011)

Heute wirds bei mir nichts mehr...jetzt feirabend und um 21:45 wieder los....montagearbeiten in einem restaurant nach der Öffnungszeit....bis ca 3... 4... 5.. 6 Uhr morgens.... hab dafür Freitag zwar frei aber werde mit sicherheit lange schlafen danach....


Also morgen bin ich warscheinlich dabei und Samstag auf jeden fall


----------



## Benneton (8. Juli 2011)

[email protected]

Ist heut wer am timmerberg ? auch wenns regnet kan man ja trotzdem Arbeiten


----------



## freeriderpinky (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo Mädels 

Das große Glück hatte ich wohl nicht mit der OP 
Ich musste am Mittwoch noch mal unters Messer, aber diesmal nur ambulant, da sich ein riesiges Hämatom am Knie gebildet hat 
Der Arzt hat ca. 350ml altes Blut abgesaugt......ich hoffe das die Heilung jetzt besser voran geht!

Wenn ich wieder einigermaßen gehen kann, komm ich euch am Platz besuchen, was aber erst nächste Woche der Fall sein wird 

Dann gibt es auch ein paar Bilder zum anschauen 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß am WE und bleibt heil!!!!

Bis nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poppins (8. Juli 2011)

Benneton schrieb:


> [email protected]
> 
> Ist heut wer am timmerberg ? auch wenns regnet kan man ja trotzdem Arbeiten


 jop ich wert heute um 14 uhr am t berk


----------



## funtomas (8. Juli 2011)

Bin grad etwas durchweicht aus der Stadt zurückgekommen und werde heute wohl nicht am Timmerberg aufschlagen.

@freeriderpinky
Oh man! Du nimmst aber auch immer mit was geht. 
Hoffentlich was das die einzige Komplikation.
Also wünsche Glück und bessere Besserung!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (8. Juli 2011)

@freeriderpinky

Oh man, Zebo. Das klingt echt nicht so prall! Von mir nochmal gute Besserung und dass es wirklich sehr gut verheilt!


----------



## freeriderpinky (8. Juli 2011)

@sascha
@thomas

Ich danke Euch für die Genesungswünsche 

Ja das hoffe ich auch, dass es die letzten Komplikationen sind!

Schönes WE


----------



## poppins (9. Juli 2011)

heute einer auf der barn meine wenichkeit wert dar sein


----------



## LukasSauerteig (9. Juli 2011)

heute komm ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poppins (9. Juli 2011)

ich wert 14 uhr dar sein


----------



## funtomas (9. Juli 2011)

Ich werde erstmal beobachten wohin sich die Regengebiete bewegen und quellen.
Gestern hat es mich zweimal gut erwischt und habe momentan keine Lust noch einmal eine Dusche im Freien zu nehmen.

können ja nochmal telefonieren.

Mal sehen wann Kai aufwacht...

Wer plant denn heute noch so zum Timmerberg zu fahren??


----------



## Benneton (9. Juli 2011)

@funtohmas

ich werd Heut so gegen halb drei am timmerberg sein


----------



## Nordlicht95 (10. Juli 2011)

so ich werd denn auch bald wieder dabei sein....hab ja jetzt ferien und das fahrradl kommt demnächst aus der werkstatt...


----------



## funtomas (10. Juli 2011)

Andreas ist schon am Timmerberg und baut ein neues Dach für das Materiallager.

Ich werd so gegen 13:00 kommen.

Laut Andreas sollte, wer heute fahren will, sich Schutzbleche ans Bike bauen...


----------



## poppins (10. Juli 2011)

war heute echt ein suber tach heute


----------



## poppins (11. Juli 2011)

wer ist heute noch so auf barn ich wert 13 uhr dar sein


----------



## poppins (11. Juli 2011)

wert doch sbeter bei mir kb wan


----------



## Whiplash01 (11. Juli 2011)

poppins schrieb:


> wert doch sbeter bei mir kb wan


----------



## poppins (11. Juli 2011)

14 uhr wert ich dar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (11. Juli 2011)

So, nun ist das Gelände wieder entkrautet!

Sehr viel "Spass" hat das entkrauten der Anlieger gemacht!

Und eine sehr schlechte Neuigkeit gibt es zu berichten, unsere Werkzeugecke beim Wohnmobilmuckel werden wir am September verlieren! 

Das Gelände wurde von der Stadt zurück gekauft um der Wirtschaftsakademie platz für neue Bauten beziehungsweise Parkplätze zu schaffen. :kotz:


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Juli 2011)

@Thomas
Nach dem heutigen "leichten" Crash:

Kiddies und blutjungen Anfängern sollte man "_verpflichten_", Protektoren zu tragen. Ellenbogenschoner und Protektoren für Knie und Schienbein... 

Wenn mal was wirklich schlimmes passiert, dann reicht das nicht einfach zu argumentieren, dass das ein Vereinsgelände ist und die 
Benutzung auf eigene Rechnung geht und Eltern haften für ihre Kinder. Ich will hier nicht allzu tief ins juristische gehen, aber das kann
durchaus problematisch werden.

Just my 2c.


----------



## poppins (11. Juli 2011)

wer auf der barn morgen ??


----------



## poppins (13. Juli 2011)

einer auf der barn


----------



## Kayer (13. Juli 2011)

Der fährt mit nem Hardtail 

Und geht ab wie ne Rackete

Mega Respekt


----------



## Thies65 (13. Juli 2011)

Nich schlecht


----------



## Nordlicht95 (14. Juli 2011)

morgen jemand zeit und lust???

natürlich nur wenns trocken ist...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. Juli 2011)

Eventuell. Aber erst ab 13:00h oder 14:00h.


----------



## poppins (14. Juli 2011)

ich wert um 12 uhr dar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (14. Juli 2011)

gut dann bin ich ab 13 uhr da...


----------



## poppins (14. Juli 2011)

Nordlicht95 schrieb:


> gut dann bin ich ab 13 uhr da...


----------



## freeriderpinky (14. Juli 2011)

Mega Mega Respekt, der hat EIER in der Hose!!! 

Echt krass!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (15. Juli 2011)

Hatte heute keine Lust. Wetter war nicht wirklich ansprechend...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (15. Juli 2011)

naja am anfang ging es aber gerade eben hat es dann richtig angefangen zu schütten...


----------



## poppins (15. Juli 2011)

echt ein scheiß wetter heute wer noch auf der biste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poppins (17. Juli 2011)

wer auf der bahrn gruß mario


----------



## click (17. Juli 2011)

Regen kam erst um kurz nach sechs. Hier gibt's Bilder von Bennet und Mario: www.dailymtb.com/320.htm


----------



## funtomas (17. Juli 2011)

Schicke Fotos von der Neuerschließung des Geländes,

Habe Poppins noch nie richtig fahren sehen, sieht ja nicht schlecht aus! 

Na Bennet und wo sind Deine Protektionsklamotten 

Warst Du derjenige der sich letztens abgelegt hat als Sascha dabei war??


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Juli 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> Warst Du derjenige der sich letztens abgelegt hat als Sascha dabei war??



Nein, es war nicht Bennet, sondern der Bekannte von Mario/Poppins. Hatte ja nicht umsonst darauf hingewiesen. Nach dem Crash war das Knie kurzzeitig richtig dick. Ein wenig mehr und die Kniescheibe hätte das nicht ohne weiteres gutgeheissen.


----------



## poppins (18. Juli 2011)

heute wer am t berg ich wert um 13 uhr dar sein


----------



## Benneton (18. Juli 2011)

@funthomas

Sorry ich weiss nich wo meine knieprotektoren sind aber mittlerweile bin ich ja mit der line vertraut .....denke ich :-D


----------



## Thies65 (18. Juli 2011)




----------



## Thies65 (18. Juli 2011)

@Benneton

Bennet...das haben schon viele gemeint..auch gute Fahrer..Deine Gesundheit ist aber nur begrenzt belastbar...denk mal drüber nach. Gruß Thies


----------



## poppins (19. Juli 2011)

ich wert heute so 12 uhr auf der bahrn sein wer noch ???


----------



## funtomas (19. Juli 2011)

Benneton schrieb:


> @funthomas
> 
> Sorry ich weiss nich wo meine knieprotektoren sind aber mittlerweile bin ich ja mit der line vertraut .....denke ich :-D



Na denn ist erstmal SUCHEN angesagt!!!!

Ich kennen die Lines schon ein paar Jahre länger wie Du.
Und trotzdem habe ich allein in diesem Jahr schon ein paar mal abgepackt...
Wenn ich da nicht meine Protektion angehabt hätte, wäre für mich diese Saison gelaufen.
Selbst mit Protektion kann es immer noch ziemlich schmerzhaft enden.

!!!! ALSO FINDE DEINE AUSRÜSTUNG !!!!

Heute werde ich es nicht schaffen, aber morgen bin ich wieder dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (19. Juli 2011)

dann werd ichs morgen auch mal versuchen.....


----------



## poppins (19. Juli 2011)

ich klaube bei mir wert das nix morgen


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Juli 2011)




----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. Juli 2011)

@funtomas

Können wir mal den letzten Table von der Warmup-Line ein wenig breiter gestalten, bzw. an dem Teil ein wenig schaufeln?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (21. Juli 2011)

heute noch wer dabei?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. Juli 2011)

Nordlicht95 schrieb:


> heute noch wer dabei?



Nee, war heute schon da. Maximilian und Lukas waren da. Ob sie noch da sind:


----------



## Nordlicht95 (21. Juli 2011)

ne sind sie nicht...ich sitz ja hier


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. Juli 2011)

Dann wird heute auch keiner mehr kommen. Morgen wollten noch einige aufschlagen. Ich werde nicht da sein.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (21. Juli 2011)

ich werd dann morgen auch da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (21. Juli 2011)

moin Sascha - denke werde am 31. auch mal wieder nach Bad M kommen ( grad gesehen, dass da ein Rennen ist ) - aber nur zum schauen 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Juli 2011)

sramx9 schrieb:


> moin Sascha - denke werde am 31. auch mal wieder nach Bad M kommen ( grad gesehen, dass da ein Rennen ist ) - aber nur zum schauen
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Mensch Jörg, nicht nur schauen, mitfahren!


----------



## sramx9 (21. Juli 2011)

moin Lutz.
du weißt schon das wir uns laaaange nicht gesehen haben ???
könnte daran liegen das ich es dieses Jahr nicht EINMAL nach Malente geschafft habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. ich erkenne die Strecke ja bestimmt nicht mal mehr wieder


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Juli 2011)

sramx9 schrieb:


> moin Lutz.
> du weißt schon das wir uns laaaange nicht gesehen haben ???
> könnte daran liegen das ich es dieses Jahr nicht EINMAL nach Malente geschafft habe
> 
> ...



... ja, das weiß ich, du lässt dich ja nicht mehr blicken! 

Hat sich aber nicht sooo viel verändert, im DH ein paar zusätzliche Steine im Steinfeld, aber den Singletrail kennste noch gar nicht, dürfte dir aber gefallen, ist technischer als der DH.

Aber wenn du wenigstens zum schauen kommst, dann sehen wir uns ja vor Ort.


----------



## sramx9 (21. Juli 2011)

hatte einfach keine Zeit (2 Stichworte: Heirat, Hauskauf+Umbau ) du verstehst


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Juli 2011)

sramx9 schrieb:


> hatte einfach keine Zeit (2 Stichworte: Heirat, Hauskauf+Umbau ) du verstehst



Glückwunsch oder Beileid, such dir was aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halby94 (21. Juli 2011)

ich muss mir einfach mal das anmelde formula besorgen war schon wieder lange net mehr da ^^


----------



## funtomas (22. Juli 2011)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> @funtomas
> 
> Können wir mal den letzten Table von der Warmup-Line ein wenig breiter gestalten, bzw. an dem Teil ein wenig schaufeln?



Der letzte Table der Warmupline ist in der Tat  stark in renovierungsbedürftig....

Die Landung hat kein erkennbaren Anfang und erkennbares Ende mehr und ein bisschen mehr Breite könnte auch nicht schaden.

Aber den ganzen Table verbreiten macht sehr viel Arbeit und ist auch nicht sehr sinnvoll.

Wäre schön wenn es am Wochenende nicht durch pisst.

Wenn wir dann noch 3-4 Leute zum Schaufeln zusammen kriegen kann die Aktion starten.

Im übrigen müsste das selbe auch mit dem zweiten Table der Warmupline geschehen.

Also wer macht am Wochenende mit???


----------



## Benneton (22. Juli 2011)

@Funtohmas

ich denke das Ich am Wochenende dabei sein werder wenns nicht so viel pisst :-D


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. Juli 2011)

@funtomas

Dieses WOE kann ich nicht. Eher irgendwann in der Woche. Bin ab kommenden DO aber in Tschechien beim EDC. Danach wäre es eigentlich besser, da ich keine Termine mehr habe.

Wahrscheinlich wird es dann auch nicht mehr regnen (oder eher "hoffentlich").


----------



## Nordlicht95 (22. Juli 2011)

bin auch dabei wenns nicht nur regnet....


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. Juli 2011)

Unbedingt abstimmen!

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,775983,00.html


----------



## funtomas (22. Juli 2011)

Wenn man sich die Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende ansieht könnte man 

Werden also wahrscheinlich die Sache in die Woche verschieben...

Kann ja nicht ewig regnen!!!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (22. Juli 2011)

naja si wie es die letzten wochen ausgesehen hat ja schon...


----------



## poppins (23. Juli 2011)

heute wer auf der strege gruß poppins


----------



## Thies65 (23. Juli 2011)

Bei dem Wetter wohl nich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poppins (23. Juli 2011)

nicht faren baun ??


----------



## funtomas (23. Juli 2011)

Bei Dauerregen bringt es wenig Spaß mit nem Spaten durch die Gegend zu fuhrwergen und zusehen wie die Sohle durch dem Matsch immer höher wird..

Mal sehen ob es Mitte der Woche wirklich wettertechnisch besser wird!!

Hat ja lange genug durchgeregnet!!


----------



## poppins (23. Juli 2011)

ja dass wetter ist echt gemein


----------



## Nordlicht95 (23. Juli 2011)

morgen gehts nach spontanentscheidung von meinem vater nach braunlage.....


----------



## poppins (23. Juli 2011)

ich wert nicht hin komen wider mein rad ferheizt


----------



## funtomas (23. Juli 2011)

@Nordlicht95:
Na dann viel Spaß und sehr viel Glück mit dem Wetter


----------



## Nordlicht95 (24. Juli 2011)

danke danke


----------



## Nordlicht95 (24. Juli 2011)

joa das is denn wohl ma ins wasser gefallen....wegen wetterlage geschlossen....


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. Juli 2011)

Naja, hätte mich jetzt auch reichlich gewundert... Ist aber keineswegs Schadenfreude. Ist echt nervig, dass wir _eigentlich _Sommer haben und es nur regnet und kalt ist. Echt super...  Echt zum :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benneton (24. Juli 2011)

[email protected]


Ich geb dir mein volles recht .......SCHEIß wetter :kotz:


----------



## poppins (25. Juli 2011)

echt gemein wider die nabe gebrochen hinter rad es reicht schon das 2 mal


----------



## funtomas (25. Juli 2011)

@Nordlicht95

mein herzliches Beileid!
So ist es auch egal ob Du im Harz oder in Kiel in Regen stehst..


----------



## Nordlicht95 (25. Juli 2011)

joa halb so wild...hab ich eh nicht so dran geglaubt...war ja eigendlich ne abholfahrt wegen meinem bruder....


----------



## Nordlicht95 (26. Juli 2011)

wie siehts denn mit heute aus?

wetter sieht ja gut aus...


----------



## funtomas (26. Juli 2011)

Würde gerne kommen,aber leider hat sich so Hausverwaltungswilli angesagt

Aber morgen wäre ich so gegen 14:30 dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poppins (26. Juli 2011)

ich wert so um 16 uhr am timerberg sein wer noch


----------



## poppins (26. Juli 2011)

so leute morgen wer auf der piste  gruß der poppins


----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. Juli 2011)

So, mal eine kleine Ansage.

Am 05.08. bin ich mit einem Kollegen in Thale.

Am 12.08. oder 13.08. mit Kay.

Wäre echt toll, wenn man am 12./13. ein paar Leute
vom Spot mitorganisieren könnte. Thale ist wirklich der
Oberkracher und macht einen Mordsspaß!!! 

Kay und ich können leider keinen mitnehmen, da mit
bikes außer uns beiden keiner mehr reinpasst.

Vielleicht könnten wir das irgendwie managen. Hat
jemand von unserer Truppe eine VW Bus oder so?

Dann könnten wir zumindest mit wenigstens vier
weiteren aufkreuzen.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## funtomas (26. Juli 2011)

Hab weder Auto noch Geld


----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. Juli 2011)

Schade...

Was ist denn mit Thies? Hat Thies nicht einen Bus?


----------



## Benneton (26. Juli 2011)

[email protected]

ich werd so morgen gegen 12 uhr am timmerberg sein, Mama und mein bruder komen auch mit :-D


----------



## Thies65 (26. Juli 2011)

Hab zwar kein Bus , aber vieleicht könnt ich ne`n Caddy kriegen ..müsste ich mich ma drum kümmern


----------



## toddy2017 (27. Juli 2011)

moinsen, vielleicht komm ich mit nem kollegen auch mit..
hab ihn mal gefragt und er will mir anfang nächster woche bescheid sagen, dann meld ich mich nochmal bei dir.
wolltet ihr 12. oder 13. ?
wir fahren wenn denn am 12. hin und am 13, zurück und nächtigen da auf´n parkplatz, dann kann man abends die anderen inoffiziellen strecken mal auschecken.



-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> So, mal eine kleine Ansage.
> 
> Am 05.08. bin ich mit einem Kollegen in Thale.
> 
> ...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. Juli 2011)

toddy2017 schrieb:


> moinsen, vielleicht komm ich mit nem kollegen auch mit..
> hab ihn mal gefragt und er will mir anfang nächster woche bescheid sagen, dann meld ich mich nochmal bei dir.
> wolltet ihr 12. oder 13. ?
> wir fahren wenn denn am 12. hin und am 13, zurück und nächtigen da auf´n parkplatz, dann kann man abends die anderen inoffiziellen strecken mal auschecken.



Wir wissen noch nicht genau, ob es der 12. oder 13. wird. Ich gebe Dir aber noch bescheid per PN.

@Thies:

Das wäre natürlich perfekt! Wann wüsstest Du das genau?

@The rest:

Werde wohl gegen 14.00h am Spot sein.


----------



## fiddel (27. Juli 2011)

moin kiel...
kommendes we 30.-31. 7. 11 findet in Malente ien Downhillrennen statt!
es kann gezeltet werden bei den motocrossern auf der wiese...kommt lang startgeld is 5 mark. am sa. ist training und am so. rennen...

kommt vorbei!wird ne gute aktion!!!
grüße friedel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. Juli 2011)

Wer heute nicht am Timmerberg war, hat echt was verpasst!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (27. Juli 2011)

was war denn?

morgen jemand da?


----------



## BikePuschel (27. Juli 2011)

Gerne vorbei kommen..


----------



## funtomas (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn es mir besser geht werde ich ab Freitag wieder dabei sein


----------



## Benneton (27. Juli 2011)

[email protected]

Meinst du das mit meinem bruder und seiner harten downhill strecke ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. Juli 2011)

Benneton schrieb:


> [email protected]
> 
> Meinst du das mit meinem bruder und seiner harten downhill strecke ?



Unter anderem. Auch mit Poppins und der "Hetzjagd". 



BikePuschel schrieb:


> Gerne vorbei kommen..



Und JAAA! Wir haben das schon mitbekommen!!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Juli 2011)

Und JAAA! Wir haben das schon mitbekommen!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Hey Sascha, was den los, bleib doch locker, oder bist du das Sprachrohr für die Kieler?


----------



## funtomas (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab da mal ein Schild gebastelt um die Leute zu warnen die über die Lines latschen während wir fahren und uns dann auch noch anpöbeln. 
Diese Schilder werden nur aufgehängt wenn gefahren wird. 
Ansonsten lege die Halbwertszeit der Schilder bei zwei Tagen. 
Die drei Schilder werden am Haupteingang, am Starthügel/Northshore und am Eingang vom Sportplatz aufgehängt. 
Gelagert werden die Schilder dann im Materiallager.

Das Schild findet ihr in meiner Logo-Galerie.

Schei...e, es hat sich ein Rechtschreibfehler eingenistet, dürfte aber für das Preview nicht so wichtig sein.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. Juli 2011)

Prinzipiell sehr gute Idee. Allerdings ist es nicht "drastisch" genug. Es fehlt etwas im Sinne von "Vereinsgelände" und "Betreten auf eigene Gefahr". In Kombination, damit diese Deppen verstehen, dass das nicht einfach "STVO" und 100% öffentlich ist.

Man kann ja zwei Schilder machen. Dann merkt es auch wirklich jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocketschnitzel (28. Juli 2011)

So Klausuren sind diese Woche rum.
Hab nun auch mal wieder Zeit zum Biken.

@Shredder: Thale wär evtl. dabei. Auto hätte ich auch.

@Thomas: Nette Idee, hoffentlich hilft es was.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. Juli 2011)

@Eike
Das ist doch perfekt! Wir sollten telefonieren. Schick´ mir doch bitte Deine
Nummer nochmal per PN oder SMS. Mein Handy hat den Waschmaschinentod nicht
überleben können.

@Thomas

Ich hab´s!

ACHTUNG!
Das Betreten von Wegen und Strecken ist strengestens verboten!
Es besteht eine hohe Unfallgefahr!
Sehr schnelle Fahradfahrer benutzen die Wege und Sprunghügel
für Trainingszwecke!
Ein Zusammenprall kann zu schweren oder tödlichen körperlichen Verletzungen führen!  
Der Vorstand des Flachlandfreeride e.V.
Großer Dank gebührt -SHREDDER-, der sich die unglaubliche Mühe
gemacht hat, um das Schild für jeden Deppen verständlich zu machen
und in höchsten Tönen gelobt werden muss und bis an unser Lebensende
tief in unseren Herzen einen Platz haben wird! Danke Dir, oh Du gottgleicher.... 

Ok, das Kleingedruckte ist nicht zwingend notwendig...


----------



## funtomas (28. Juli 2011)

hab zu spät gemerkt das hier schon über das Schild diskutiert wird.

@_SHREDDER_

Das Betreten des Geländes können wir nicht verbieten, da die Stadt das Gelände offen halten will:
Das Schild soll ja auch darauf hinweisen das dass Gelände zu diesem Zeitpunkt für das Training benutzt wird.
Das Wort "Strecken" würde ich raus lassen, weil die Primaten in den Strecken doch nur Wege sehen, deshalb latschen sie ja auch darauf durch das Gelände.

Das eigentliche "stationäre" Vereinsschild steht ja schon am Haupteingang.
Muss nur noch restauriert werden.

Das kleingedruckte können wir auf der Rückseite drucken


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. Juli 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> *Das Betreten des Geländes können wir nicht verbieten, da die Stadt das Gelände offen halten will*:
> Das Schild soll ja auch darauf hinweisen das dass Gelände zu diesem Zeitpunkt für das Training benutzt wird.
> Das Wort "Strecken" würde ich raus lassen, weil die Primaten in den Strecken doch nur Wege sehen, deshalb latschen sie ja auch darauf durch das Gelände.



OK, das konnte ich natürlich nicht wissen. Dann ist Dein erster Entwurf doch sinnvoller.

Die Hommage an moi auf der Rückseite ist nicht nötig... 

EDIT: Alternativ würden ja auch solche Hinweisschilder helfen:






oder:






oder


----------



## funtomas (28. Juli 2011)

Die erste Version gefällt mir am besten


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. Juli 2011)

Mir auch. Allerdings würde die Stadt Kiel das ein wenig anders sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (28. Juli 2011)

Dazu fällt mir ein Geschichte aus der Anfangszeit ein.
Da hatten wir auch schon Vereinsschilder aufgestellt:

Vereinsgelände des Flachlandfreeride .e.V
Betreten verboten
Zuwiderhandlungen werden nicht nur strafrechtlich verfolgt.

Die Schilder sind dann auch schnell verschwunden...
Dann hatte ich einen Termin beim Gebäudemanagement.
Im Zimmer der Sachbearbeiterin hing unser Schild.
Auf Nachfrage sagte sie das der Spruch auf dem Schild der running gag in der Behörde geworden ist.
Danach erklärte sie mir, das sie die Schilder entfernt hat weil das Gelände, wie schon gesagt, offen gehalten werden soll.


----------



## poppins (28. Juli 2011)

morgen wer dar auf bahrn


----------



## Nordlicht95 (28. Juli 2011)

die schilder sind echt gut.....

wenns morgen trocken ist bin ich da...


----------



## Thies65 (28. Juli 2011)

@SHREDDER

So ..für Thale hätt ich jetzt auch nen Wagen...nur ma sehn wer jetzt noch mitkommt.Und ganz wichtig ...wann



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich morgen auch dabei...

Greetz Thies


----------



## Thies65 (28. Juli 2011)

@funtomas

Das Schild find ich übrigens auch super......

@Benneton

Hab mich im Preis für die Kurbelgarnitur geirrt..135,00 soll sie kosten


----------



## Kayer (29. Juli 2011)

@Funtomas....Schilder = 

@Alle die mit nach Thale kommen  x 3


Werd mich heute auch mal wieder am Timmerberg sehen lassen...

Hab endlich meine Gabel fertig..fürs erste...Mission Control Service kit verbaut..Ölwechsel fertig...fehlen nur noch die  Dust/Seal Rings.. die sind laut Hibike/Rock Shox nicht mehr lieferbar ( Rock Shock..trauerspiel)

Mußte nen anderen lieferranten ausfindig machen der noch welche auf lager hat...wenn die kommen muß ich halt die gabel ein 2tes mnal zerlegen...egal..

Neue Pedale...neuer Sattel... neue Griffe... fehlt nur noch der neue Lenker und Sattelschnellspanner 

Montag gehts dann erst mal nach LEV/BG...hab da schon was klar gemacht mit Locals, zwecks treffen und und Trails zeigen

Wer ist denn wann heute aufm Platz ??? hmmm Wetter sollte mitspielen... sieht ja ziehmlich düster aus momentan


----------



## -SHREDDER- (29. Juli 2011)

Moin Kai!

Ich werde es heute nicht schaffen, zum Spot zu kommen. 

Allerdings würde mich das jetzt auch interessieren, wer nun mit nach Thale kommt.


----------



## Thies65 (29. Juli 2011)

Bin heute am Berg..so gegen Nachmittag


----------



## Kayer (29. Juli 2011)

@Poppins


Hätte da noch nen Satz Pedale und Griffe anzubieten wenn du brauchst...

für lau


----------



## Nordlicht95 (29. Juli 2011)

ich werd denk ich ma so um 2 oder so da sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocketschnitzel (29. Juli 2011)

Ich muss heute nach Hamburg.
Morgen oder Sonntag - was sagt das Wetter denn?

Ach ja - Thale *handheb*


----------



## -SHREDDER- (29. Juli 2011)

So, Thale-Termine!

Toddy und ich fahren definitiv am 05.08. Der 12. oder 13. steht mit Kay und mir auch. Also, Mädels, das sind die Termine. Je mehr Leute, desto besser! Und glaubt mir, Thale rockt! Der ultimative Spaß ist garantiert - und das ist kein Versprechen, das ist eine Garantie!


----------



## toddy2017 (29. Juli 2011)

richtisch!!
Thale macht richtig spass, wer da nicht mitkommt verpasst wirklich was!
hatte lang nicht so viel spass auf´n bike wie da.


----------



## Benneton (30. Juli 2011)

@Thies65

Danke für die Info


----------



## funtomas (31. Juli 2011)

Moin Mädels!

Wie siehts heute aus, scheint ja nicht zu regnen...

Werde heute also zwischen 14:00 und 15:00 am Timmerberg sein.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (31. Juli 2011)

Hmm, eher nicht. Passt mir heute leider gar nicht...


----------



## Kayer (31. Juli 2011)

Puuuuuu....Blut und Wasser geschwitzt beim tausch der Simmerringe.... aber habs hinbekommen...mit kleinen Ausrastern zwischendurch 

Bremsflüsigkeit gewechselt + entlüftet...funtzen jetzt wieder wie se sollen 


Morgen gehts los in die alte Heimat 

Euch viel spaß am Timmerberg...Wetter soll ja einigermaßen werden...lasst die knochen heile.. 


Gruß Kayer


----------



## funtomas (1. August 2011)

Will morgen fahren!!

Wer ist noch dabei??


----------



## Nordlicht95 (1. August 2011)

muss ma sehen.....meine eltern wollen noch zum strand.....aber danach werd ich´s nochmal versuchen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (1. August 2011)

ich wollte auch erst mal ins Kaffe und dann so am 16:00 am Timmerberg zu sein...


----------



## freeriderpinky (1. August 2011)

@Kayer

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei Deinen Brüdern und lass auch Du die Knochen heil!!!

Mach fleißig Videos und Bilder 

Güße die Beiden von mir


----------



## downto112 (2. August 2011)

mooin... bin vor drei monaten hier hoch gezogen-.- gibt´s hier irgendwas zum downhill/enduro oder race bmx fahren? wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr was gutes wisst


----------



## funtomas (3. August 2011)

Bin heute Abend mit Johannes am Platz. Wer will noch??

@downto112:

Kannst Dir ja mal unser Gelände anschauen. Eine Wegbeschreibung findest hier:

http://flachlandfreeride.org/ffr_park/lageplan.html

Am Ende des Flintkampsredders findest Du einen Parkplatz, dann dem Kiesweg folgen, rechts halten. Dann siehst Du das Vereinsschild und rechts daneben den Eingang.

In Malente gibt es die längste Downhill-Strecke in Schleswig Holstein. Schau mal in den "heute Malente" Threat.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (3. August 2011)

joa wäre heute dabei.....wann denn so???


----------



## funtomas (3. August 2011)

Hannes und meine Wenigkeit treffen uns um 17:00 am Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poppins (5. August 2011)

hatt einer noch ein farad rahmen zu fergaufen


----------



## funtomas (5. August 2011)

@poppins
Hast Deinen Rahmen endgÃ¼ltig geschrottet?

Ich habe da noch einen Wheeler-Hardtail Rahmen Ã¼brig, den ich fÃ¼r 150 â¬ verkaufen will.
Der Rahmen technisch und optisch in einem guten Zustand.
Kannst ihn Dir ja mal anschauen wenn Du Interesse an dem Rahmen hast.


----------



## rocketschnitzel (5. August 2011)

@poppins. Rahmen geschrottet? 

- Dann wirds Zeit fürs nächste Level! 

Ich hätte da auch noch einiges auf Lager: 
Nicolai Helius DH: 





VHB: 1000

oder Bergamont Kiez Pro: 





VHB: 200

Ansonsten noch nen älteren Cube CC Rahmen, ist aber nichts für Kicker...


----------



## Thies65 (5. August 2011)

@poppins


Hab da auch noch nen Rahmen ...nichts aufregendes.....kannste geschenkt haben...

Greets Thies


----------



## funtomas (5. August 2011)

Thies macht die Preise total kaputt!

Will wohl die Markherschaft für sich gewinnen


----------



## Nordlicht95 (5. August 2011)

fehlt nur noch dass einer geld für den abkauf seines rahmens bietet....


----------



## poppins (5. August 2011)

wan hast du den mall zeit nordlicht


----------



## funtomas (5. August 2011)

@poppins
Was hat sich denn an deinem Rahmen zerlegt?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (6. August 2011)

na wie siehts aus mit heute fahren???


----------



## poppins (6. August 2011)

gan mir einer hefen mein tretlager aus baun das meine numer 017659129722 ,wer coll wen mir einer helfen gan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. August 2011)

Eike: Fahr mal lieber das Nikobrei und nicht das Rocky Berg... 

@Hannes: Sieht schlecht aus mit Fahren, dafür sieht es aber gut aus mit dem Wetter... 

@Poppins: Ich KÖNNTE helfen, bin aber das WOE nicht da und die kommende Woche sieht auch schlecht aus.

@Thomas: Das nennt man totales Preis-Dumping...


----------



## downto112 (6. August 2011)

hab n demo 8 2010 monster energy ltd in M zu verkaufen...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (6. August 2011)

naja ich bin denn am timmerberg wer bock hat kann denn ja kommen....


----------



## funtomas (6. August 2011)

Würde schon gerne biken, will aber erst einmal sehen wohin so die Regengebiete ziehen.

Soll ja wie gestern am Nachmittag anfangen zu regnen

Wenn es nicht all zu sehr regnet, könnte man ja auch wenig schaufeln...


----------



## halby94 (6. August 2011)

ma gucken was heute da so los ist


----------



## halby94 (6. August 2011)

ja die hüfte is so dick um 5 cm dicker wie standart


----------



## Nordlicht95 (7. August 2011)

na heute fahren oder schaufeln???


----------



## funtomas (7. August 2011)

MIt fahren wird heut wohl nichts angesichts des Regnens gestern Abend/Nacht.

Aber beim Schaufeln wäre ich dabei

@halby94
Na dann viel "Spass" damit und gute Besserung!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (7. August 2011)

stimmt....dann wird geschaufelt....wann denn so???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (7. August 2011)

Ich kann so 14:00-14:30 am Platz sein!

Sonst noch jemand dabei????


----------



## funtomas (7. August 2011)

Ich werde so gegen 14:00-!4:30 am Platz sein!

Wer ist noch dabei???


----------



## Nordlicht95 (7. August 2011)

ich mach mit...


----------



## funtomas (7. August 2011)

Ist schon eigentlich (nicht) komisch, das wenn es ums Schaufeln geht, So wenige dabei sind


----------



## Nordlicht95 (7. August 2011)

stimmt...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (9. August 2011)

Was für ein Sch**** Sommer!  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (9. August 2011)

Welcher Sommer????


----------



## funtomas (9. August 2011)

DU meinst bestimmt den unter kühlten Monsun.....


----------



## downto112 (9. August 2011)

fährt in den nächsten tagen mal jemand raus nach kiel oder nach malente?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (9. August 2011)

Bei dem Wetter sicherlich nicht... 

@Thomas

Naja, offiziell haben wir Sommer. Wettertechnisch Herbst/Winteranfang. Da gebe ich Dir recht...


----------



## funtomas (9. August 2011)

Wenn es denn absehbar etwas größere Regenlücken gibt werde ich am Timmerberg nen bischen buddeln

Es sind alle herzlich hierzu eingeladen


----------



## poppins (11. August 2011)

wer den auch dar zum helfen


----------



## poppins (13. August 2011)

hute wer am timmerberg schaufeln ich wert so um 12 uhr dar sein


----------



## funtomas (13. August 2011)

Also 12:000 ist mir deutlich zu früh (grad aufgestanden) 

Mit 14:30-15:00 bin auch dabei!

Es wird (hat) ja nicht zu regnen


----------



## downto112 (13. August 2011)

heute wer in malente?


----------



## poppins (13. August 2011)

mitt sense bite tomas der timerberg ist dicht gewuchert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (13. August 2011)

Also ich habe keinen Bock mit zwei Mann die Arbeit für alle anderen zu machen...

Dann gehe ich lieber ins Café!


----------



## poppins (13. August 2011)

habe ales aeine gemacht mitt sense 3 stunden war ich dabei


----------



## funtomas (13. August 2011)

poppins schrieb:


> habe ales aeine gemacht mitt sense 3 stunden war ich dabei



Vielen Dank Mario das Du allein die Arbeit der anderen gemacht hast.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (13. August 2011)

echt ma danke....


----------



## poppins (13. August 2011)

habe ich gene gemacht ich far jar auch auf der lein mus doh sehen wo ich lande


----------



## poppins (14. August 2011)

heute wer am timmerberg


----------



## funtomas (14. August 2011)

Werde heute nicht kommen... 
Dieser dämliche Rege kann einem jeden Spaß verderben.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. August 2011)

Das mit dem Regen ist echt zum :kotz: 

Als würde es gar nicht mehr aufhören...! Schon über eine Woche und es hört einfach nicht auf, zu p*****!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (14. August 2011)

1. es hört nicht mehr auf und 
2. die massen die da runterkommen sind abnormal...

wenn man nen fisch aufn trail legt ertrinkt der wahrscheinlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (14. August 2011)

Also was jetzt runter kommt ist sintflutartig :kotz:

Hoffentlich kommt das Draußen nicht nach drinnen


----------



## poppins (14. August 2011)

bor was das denn für ein sommer sch,,,,,,, man nur am bisen


----------



## poppins (14. August 2011)

ich bin gestern ser weit gegomen mitt meiner sense bis auf die kanz lezte lein hate ich gein bannt mer aber ich hol das nach gruß der poppins


----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. August 2011)

War vorhin zu Besuch bei Bekannten und haben uns mal spaßeshalber Satellitenbilder im Netz angeschaut und Jungs, das sieht nicht gut aus für die kommenden Tage... :kotz:


----------



## funtomas (14. August 2011)

Mal sehen wer Recht hat:
Wetteronline mit einigermaßen guten Wetter 
oder 
die Satellitenbilder mit schlechtem Wetter :kotz:


----------



## poppins (15. August 2011)

heute wer zum buteln am timmerberch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (15. August 2011)

Werde es heute nicht schaffen zum Timmerberg zu kommen:

Hätte schon Lust auf ne Runde buddeln.

Naja morgen gehts dann weiter!


----------



## Benneton (15. August 2011)

[email protected]

leider kann ich jetzt wieder nur noch am WEochenende kommen da die scheiß schule nun weieder beginnt :-((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## funtomas (15. August 2011)

@Benneton

Das Leben eines Schülers ist schon hart

Check doch mal Deine privaten Nachrichten und handele entsprechend!


----------



## Daddelmann (16. August 2011)

Hallo Jungs!

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wer viele zuverlässige organisatorische Informationen über die bei euch Strecke hat? 
Freunde und ich möchten im direkt östlich anliegenden Bereich von Hamburg offiziell unseren Spot melden bzw ausbauen. Wir haben bereits erste Gespräche mit der Stadt, der das Gelände gehört aufgenommen und ich würde sehr gerne ein paar Infos vergleichen können z.B. über Pachtgebühren, Vereinarbeit (wenn benötigt) und und und

Wenn mir jemand weiter helfen möchte, der melde sich doch bitte bei mir unter klette91[ät]googlemail.com 

Ein neuer offizieller Spot könnte bald Wirklichkeit werden!

Außerdem sind wir gegen jegliche weitere Hilfe in finanzielle, organisatorische-, informationstechnische- und ideentechnische Hilfe natürlich nicht abgeneigt! Hilfe ist zum Teil zwingend erforderlich.

Zu den Ausgangsdaten: 

Alte versiegelte Mülldeponie mit ca. 45hm 
Streckenziele: Freeride und Funorientiert.
Hat 15minütig entfernt U-Bahn in Hamburg
direkt erreichbar per Auto in 3min von einer Autobahnanbindung

Gibt es Leute, die uns helfen möchten/können?

Grüße,

Nicolo


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. August 2011)

Hi Nicolo!

Thomas wird Dir da sicher helfen können. Ich bin auch bald in HH (ziehe um) und insofern würde mich das sehr interessieren, was Ihr da genau macht!  

Was für eine Strecke soll es denn genau werden? Eher Dirt oder etwas "handfestes" (DH)?


----------



## Daddelmann (16. August 2011)

Dachte an Strecken ähnlich wie in Willingen (FR) und DH sowieso! Kannst du mir vielleicht den Benutzernamen von Thomas geben?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. August 2011)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> *1.* *Dachte an Strecken ähnlich wie in Willingen (FR) und DH sowieso!* *2.* *Kannst du mir vielleicht den Benutzernamen von Thomas geben?*



1. Sehr gut!! 

2. Direkt über Deinem 1. Post...


----------



## Daddelmann (16. August 2011)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Nordlicht95 (17. August 2011)

fahren fahren fahren?


----------



## funtomas (17. August 2011)

Nordlicht95 schrieb:


> fahren fahren fahren?



Wann dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (17. August 2011)

hmmm...also ich könnte vllt so 15:30 ungefähr da sein.....


----------



## funtomas (17. August 2011)

Nordlicht95 schrieb:


> hmmm...also ich könnte vllt so 15:30 ungefähr da sein.....


ok...


----------



## funtomas (17. August 2011)

Welcher Einzeller hat an unseren Trails rumgeschaufelt?

Bei dem vorletzten und letzten Table der Warmup-Line wurden die Absprünge abgeflacht und das auch noch total dilettantisch!

Das müssen also irgend welche Anfänger gewesen sein. 

DAS GEHT GARNICHT!!!! 

Ich nehme mal an das es niemand aus dem Verein war.
Wenn jemand aus dem Verein sieht, das jemanden auf unseren Gelände rumschaufelt, sofort mich anrufen.
Es dauert nicht länger als eine viertel Stunde und ich bin vor Ort.

Der nächste Punkt der sehr nervt ist das abdecken von Pfützen mit Holzplatten um keinen nassen Arsch bekommen.
Wenn die Platten nicht entfernt werden können die Trails an diesen Stellen nicht trocknen und so werden die Kuhlen werden immer größer.

Des weiteren wurde ein völlig sinnloser Anlieger nach dem ersten Table in der Warmup-Line gebaut.

Alle Änderungen an den Trails müssen mit den Vereinsmitgliedern abgesprochen werden!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. August 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> Welcher Einzeller hat an unseren Trails rumgeschaufelt?
> 
> *Bei dem vorletzten und letzten Table der Warmup-Line wurden die Absprünge abgeflacht und das auch noch total dilettantisch!*
> 
> ...



Oh Mann ! Würde mich auch interessieren, welche Honks da im Gange waren! Vorallem ist das die Line, die ich immer fahre!!!!!!  Ich schau mir das morgen mal an... 

Schick´ mir mal Deine Telefonnummer per PN, Thomas. Ich habe die nämlich nicht...


----------



## funtomas (17. August 2011)

@Shredder
Wann willst Du denn am Timmerberg aufschlagen?

@Nordlicht95
Wo warst Du heute eigentlich?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. August 2011)

Morgen gegen 15.00h. Aber ohne Rad. Habe meinen Sattel in Thale zerstört...


----------



## funtomas (17. August 2011)

@Shredder
Trifft sich gut!
Dann wollte ich auch dort sein.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. August 2011)

Dann bis morgen!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (17. August 2011)

@thomas

ich hab dir ne sms geschrieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (17. August 2011)

@Nordlicht95
Ist nicht bei mir angekommen


----------



## Nordlicht95 (17. August 2011)

hmmm...naja ich hatte vergessen dass ich noch zur feuerwehr musste....


----------



## Nordlicht95 (18. August 2011)

wie siehts heute aus?


----------



## downto112 (18. August 2011)

hätte bock wie komm ich den dahin?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (18. August 2011)

kennst du den neuen famila in der wik?


----------



## downto112 (18. August 2011)

ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayer (18. August 2011)

kuckstdu hier 

http://www.flachlandfreeride.org/ffr_park/wegbeschreibung.html


----------



## funtomas (18. August 2011)

Es wäre äußerst schön wenn morgen mehrere Leute am Timmerberg anwesend sind.

Die Tables haben jetzt einen unmöglichen Shape.:kotz:

Die beiden Tables müssen also unbedingt wieder instand gesetzt werden.

Das heißt die Landerampen hätten sowieso schon lange restauriert werden müsssen, weil sie total ausgewaschen und zum Teil zu schmal geworden sind.

Der Shape der Absprünge läßt sich relativ leicht wieder herstellen, weil das was vorne draufgeht durch die aufgearbeiteten Landerampen wieder ausgeglichen wird.

Also wäre schön wenn morgen die Arbeiten erledigt werden, da dann am Wochenende die Strecke wieder fahrbar sind!

Schreibt ob ihr Zeit habt oder nicht. Wenn nur zwei Zeit haben lohnt es sich nicht.
Denn warum sollen zwei die Arbeit für alle machen??

also dann....


----------



## Benneton (18. August 2011)

@Funthomas

Scheiss Hongs Ich hasse diese typen ich weiss nicht ob ich am Wochenende Zeit habe da ich noch auf einem geburtstag bin aber ich melde mich noch ob ich komen kann


----------



## Thies65 (18. August 2011)

@Funthomas


Wenn ich nich wieder bis 18 Hundert arbeiten muß ...bin ich dabei

Greetz Thies


----------



## martens (19. August 2011)




----------



## funtomas (19. August 2011)

Sehr geiles Bild!! 

Perfektes Timing 

Wie viele Durchgänge habt ihr gebraucht um das hinzukriegen??

Und wer sind die Fahrer? 

Das Bild muss schon etwas älter sein, da die Hecken noch nicht geschnitten sind.


----------



## martens (19. August 2011)

Danke, das war der 3 oder 4 Versuch, enstanden ist das Bild letztes Jahr im Oktober, die Fahrer sind Toddy und Basti aus Neumünster, beide fahren nen Scott Voltage...


----------



## Thies65 (19. August 2011)

So ..bin grad zu Hause...geht heute noch was oder nich???


----------



## toddy2017 (19. August 2011)

ahh, meiner einer.. ja, ein schönes bild..


----------



## funtomas (20. August 2011)

Na wer ist heute am Platz??

Ulrich, Thies und meiner einer werden so 15:00 da sein!!

Wir könnten gut Unterstützung gebrauchen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayer (20. August 2011)

Bin morgen auch mal nach langer Zeit mal wieder am TB so gegen Mittag irgendwann


Mein kleines Urlaubsvideo 


Konnten sich manche natürlich nicht verkneifen gleich rumzulabbern, die meineserachtens  KEINE Ahnung haben und auch nicht lesen können 
Naja... IBC halt


----------



## funtomas (21. August 2011)

Das Ergebnis der Arbeit am Samstagnachmittag von Ulrich, Thies, Mario und meiner Wenigkeit:







Der letzte Table der Warmupline hat eine neue Landung erhalten und ist somit etwas länger geworden, was aber durch das Neushapen des Absprungs wieder ausgeglichen wird.

Das passiert am Sonntag...  samt einfahren...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (21. August 2011)

schade dass ich nicht kommen kann...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. August 2011)

Ich bin mehr als beeindruckt, Jungs!    

Ich hätte wirklich gerne mitgeholfen, aber Wohnung renovieren zwecks baldiger Übergabe ist einfach wichtiger. Vielleicht habe ich die letzten paar Tage in Kiel noch die Möglichkeit und Zeit, mit dem Rad vorbeizukommen.


----------



## funtomas (22. August 2011)

Nu endlich fertig mit Schaufelei am letzten Table!

Am Sonntag ist nun auch der Absprung geschaufelt!

Leider kamen wir so richtig zum einfahren, so muß der endgültige Shape noch etwas warten.

Mal sehen was das Gewitter der letzten Nacht davon übrig gelassen hat...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (22. August 2011)

ich glaube nicht allzu viel...


----------



## Benneton (22. August 2011)

[email protected]

Richtig Gute Arbeit wär auch gern gekommen


----------



## funtomas (22. August 2011)

Nordlicht95 schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht allzu viel...



Morgen wir es wissen, heute hab ich nicht mehr die Zeit gehabt um mir das Elend auszusehen.


----------



## funtomas (23. August 2011)

Tja, dank meiner Qualitätssicherung ist den Neubauten nichts passiert. 

Hoffentlich regnet es heute Nacht nicht so stark, dann kann morgen gefahren und dem Absprung der letzte Schliff gegeben werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (23. August 2011)

gute arbeit...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. August 2011)

Stimme auch zu! 

Nur dieser Regen ist das absolute Grauen!!! :kotz:


----------



## funtomas (24. August 2011)

Wie sieht es morgen aus?

Wer hat Zeit?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (25. August 2011)

also ich kann nicht, nach sport und feuerwehr dienst schmerzen die waden wieder...


----------



## funtomas (27. August 2011)

Der Freitag war echt vorn A...rsch :kotz:

Die Strecken waren so halbwegs trocken. aber so  richtig  Speed war nicht drin....

Und dann noch diese schwü(u)le Hitze, vier Fahrten und man war so ziemlich am Ende


----------



## Benneton (28. August 2011)

@ funthomas 

chech mal dein postfach ich warte noch auf eine antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (29. August 2011)

Benneton schrieb:


> @ funthomas
> 
> chech mal dein postfach ich warte noch auf eine antwort



Hab ich, ist aber keine neue Nachricht drin....


----------



## funtomas (31. August 2011)

funtomas schrieb:


> Hab ich, ist aber keine neue Nachricht drin....



Ich Dir eine PN geschrieben, wenn die nicht angekommen ist, schreibe mir eine Mail an [email protected]. Dann schicke ich Dir den Text auf diesem Weg zurück...


----------



## funtomas (2. September 2011)

Hi Mädels!

Wer ist an diesem schönen Wochenende dabei?

Die Lines pflegen und vielleicht ein bisschen fahren wenn es nicht allzu matschig ist...

Ich werde heute so gegen 16:00 am Gelände sein, aber allein wollte ich auch nicht da stehen....

@Benneton

Wie siehts denn nun aus?? Ich habe immer noch keine Antwort erhalten!!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (2. September 2011)

also ich bin dabei...bin heute so um 13:30 da...


----------



## funtomas (2. September 2011)

Nordlicht95 schrieb:


> also ich bin dabei...bin heute so um 13:30 da...



Na dann werde ich versuchen auch ein bisschen früher das zu sein....


----------



## funtomas (2. September 2011)

Poppins (Mario) ist mit meiner "Junior T" durchgebrannt  

Wer ihn sieht bitte sofort fest halten und mich anrufen.

01577 4225048 

Oder wenn ihr ein Bike seht in das eine graue Junior T eingebaut ist gilt ebenfalls genannte Reaktion.
Diese graue Junior T mit Doppelbrücke gibt nur einmal in Kiel!!


----------



## funtomas (3. September 2011)

Bin so gegen 14:00 - 14:30 am Platz...


----------



## Thies65 (4. September 2011)

Gibts was neues hier im Lande.....

@funtomas

was macht die Gabel....

@Nordlicht95

Hab ma´n paar Bilder bei Daily MTB reinestellt


----------



## Nordlicht95 (5. September 2011)

danke schön, die sind echt gut geworden...


----------



## Benneton (5. September 2011)

Bald ne Spiegelreflexkamera :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (7. September 2011)

Thies65 schrieb:


> Gibts was neues hier im Lande.....
> 
> @funtomas
> 
> was macht die Gabel....



Erstmal kann ich so wie es ist juristisch nix werden, da nur mündlicher Vertrag. Momentan muss ich erst einmal Abstand von der Sache bekommen, um mich nicht zu irgend welchen unüberlegten Taten hinreißen zu lassen. Die Geschichte ist zu verworren...
Bisher sind alle gestohlen Teile/Bikes wieder aufgetaucht weil diese Primaten mit den Sachen rumprollen müssen.

Also gilt immer noch wer die Gabel und/oder Poppins mit seinem "neuen" Bike gesehen wird, nach Möglichkeit festhalten und mich anrufen.

@click

Könntest Du bitte die Bilder von Poppins aus den Daily-Mtb Galerien nehmen?
Ich finde das einem Betrüger und/oder Dieb nicht die Ehre gebührt in der Öffentlichkeit als Mitglied von Flachlandfreeride  dargestellt wird.


----------



## Benneton (9. September 2011)

[email protected]

Ich geb dir Recht Poppins ist ein Dieb und hat bei uns nichts zu suchen


----------



## funtomas (10. September 2011)

Wie sieht es aus Leute....!

Heute am Timmerberg was reißen?

Oder Düsternbrooker den Krater rocken?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (10. September 2011)

also ich kann nicht ich muss noch für meine klassenfahrt morgen packen....


----------



## funtomas (10. September 2011)

Nordlicht95 schrieb:


> also ich kann nicht ich muss noch für meine klassenfahrt morgen packen....



Armes Schwein


----------



## Nordlicht95 (10. September 2011)

München.....


----------



## downto112 (10. September 2011)

ich hätte lust


----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. September 2011)

Sooo, meine Damen und Herren!

Bin jetzt offiziell in HH! 

Ich hoffe, dass ich immer wieder mal vorbeischauen kann. Timmerberg bringt immer Spaß und da ich am WOE meistens zu meinen Eltern zu Besuch fahre, werde ich sicherlich auch hin und wieder anzutreffen sein - sofern das Wetter mitspielt.

So long, 
Sascha


----------



## Nordlicht95 (16. September 2011)

hi leute, bin wieder da

wollte mal fragen ob noch jemand fahren will...wenns trocken ist natürlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (17. September 2011)

Kai und ich hatten gestern den Plan in den Düsternbrooker zu fahren.
Ist zwar nur ein Sprung in den Hang aber immer noch besser als am schlickrigen Timmerberg!
Ein Zeit haben wir nicht noch ausgemacht, wir wollten da noch telefonieren.


@Nordlicht95
Jetzt mir die Geschichte mit dem Logo wieder eingefallen. 
Ich schicke Dir das Ding heute Abend.


----------



## funtomas (24. September 2011)

Ulrich hat gestern den Platz besichtigt, die Lines sind anscheinend wieder befahrbar.

Wir wollten am Wochenende auf alle Fälle ein letztes mal in diesem Jahr grillen.

Schreibt doch mal wann ihr so Zeit habt!!


----------



## click (24. September 2011)

Werde heute mal längs kommen...


----------



## funtomas (24. September 2011)

Bei mir wird es heute doch nichts mit Timmerberg...

Bin aber morgen mit Ulrich und Kai da!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (24. September 2011)

bin morgen vllt auch dabei, muss nochmal mit meiner mutter reden....


----------



## Nordlicht95 (24. September 2011)

ja bin dabei wann denn so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (25. September 2011)

Werde so gegen 14:00 am Platz sein.


----------



## click (29. September 2011)

Bin ab halb 6 auf dem Gelände...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (29. September 2011)

Was ist mit Poppins? Kommt er auch...?


----------



## funtomas (29. September 2011)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Was ist mit Poppins? Kommt er auch...?



Wenn er suizidal veranlagt ist...!


----------



## click (29. September 2011)

Der Kollege hat sich schon lange nicht mehr blicken lassen...

Ich war die Tage mal unterwegs auf den Spuren von alten Spots. Die Dirtlines bei der Telekom (hinter den Kleingärten in Richtung Kronshagen kurz vor der 76) und in Suchsdorf (Rückseite Bauhaus) sind total zugewachsen. Auf Google Maps kann man die Rampen noch gut sehen, aber inzwischen ist selbst der Zugang zum Gelände schwierig, besonders in Suchsdorf.

Die alte BMX-Strecke in Holtenau kann man bei trockenem Wetter fast noch fahren, müssten man nur mal ein paar Äste und Gestrüp wegschneiden.

Wo genau in Raisdorf gibt es Lines mit Gefälle im Wald? Die würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (29. September 2011)

war heute ja auch schonmal mit nem freund da.....bin dann aber um 5 wieder los.....


----------



## funtomas (29. September 2011)

click schrieb:


> ...
> Wo genau in Raisdorf gibt es Lines mit Gefälle im Wald? Die würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen...



Im Wald am Rönner Weg hatten ein paar Leute Lines gebaut.
Keine Ahnung ob die noch gibt, aber Gefälle ist dort genug vorhanden!

http://maps.google.de/


----------



## plump (30. September 2011)

mahlzeit leute, Andreas hier bin am So. wieder am Ti-berg also kommt auch lang


----------



## funtomas (30. September 2011)

plump schrieb:


> mahlzeit leute, Andreas hier bin am So. wieder am Ti-berg also kommt auch lang



Morgen klappst bei mir auch wieder 

Bin so gegen 14:00 am Platz..., hoffentlich


----------



## Nordlicht95 (30. September 2011)

jup bin denk ich ma auch dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (2. Oktober 2011)

Na schon alle Würstchen und alle sonstige Utensilien fürs Grillen besorgt? 

Werde heute gegen 14:00 am Platz sein


----------



## plump (2. Oktober 2011)

so ich mach mich jetzt auf`n weg.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (2. Oktober 2011)

ich komm so um ca 1600


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Oktober 2011)

WICHTIG:

Bitte unbedingt mitmachen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=546818


----------



## funtomas (3. Oktober 2011)

Kay, Ulrich, Andreas und ich werden so gegen 13:00 am Timmerberg sein.


----------



## Kayer (3. Oktober 2011)

ähm ich korigiere..... bin gerade erst wach geworden...könnte ein BISL später werden bei mir


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. Oktober 2011)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> WICHTIG:
> 
> Bitte unbedingt mitmachen!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=546818


----------



## funtomas (5. Oktober 2011)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> WICHTIG:
> 
> Bitte unbedingt mitmachen!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=546818



Der Thread hat ja nicht gerade lange überlebt


----------



## -SHREDDER- (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe tvaellen um Löschung gebeten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (13. Oktober 2011)

morgen gehts nach winterberg....bei arschkaltem wetter...


----------



## TheLen (20. Oktober 2011)

morgen samstag/sontag schaufeln und rollen wers noch dabei?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (21. Oktober 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## Benneton (21. Oktober 2011)

geburtstag 

@all

Ich lass mich demnächst mal Timmerberg blicken  Männer


----------



## funtomas (21. Oktober 2011)

Mit heute wird es bei mir wohl nichts werden.

Aber am Samstag und Sonntag werde ich dabei sein 

@Bennet:

Denk mal an Deine Aufnahmegebühr und den Mitgliedsbeitrag.
Spreche bitte Deine Mutter darauf an, denn  mittlerweile steht der zweite Halbjahresbeitrag an! Das sind dann mittlerweile schon 90 . Ihr könnt denn Betrag auch in Raten bezahlen. Dafür gibt es eine rechtsgültige Quittung vom Verein.


----------



## TheLen (26. Oktober 2011)

so ich hab für dirt line bzw für die letzte landung die schon ordnetlich runter gekommen ist erde zum auf füllen klar gemacht.....einziges problem der kram muss von mir kiel suchsdorf an den timmerberg.....
hat jemand nen anhänger oder ähnliches mit de man den kram rüber fahren könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (29. Oktober 2011)

TheLen schrieb:


> so ich hab für dirt line bzw für die letzte landung die schon ordnetlich runter gekommen ist erde zum auf füllen klar gemacht.....einziges problem der kram muss von mir kiel suchsdorf an den timmerberg.....
> hat jemand nen anhänger oder ähnliches mit de man den kram rüber fahren könnte?



Das mit der Erde ist an sich nicht schlecht.

Ist nur leider schwer jemanden mit der Ausrüstung zu finden.

Aber eigentlich brauchen wir keine zusätzliche Erde, die haben wir ja schon auf dem Gelände.

Alle Tables, Doubles, etc sind mit der vorhandenen Erde geschaufelt worden.

Wenn wir tatsächlich zusätzliche Erde bekommen würden, so hätten wir das Problem die Erde auf unser Gelände zu bekommen.

Wir können die Erde nämlich nicht direkt vor den Landehügel abladen.

Wir müßten die Erde also mit der Schubkarre von Parkplatz bis auf das Gelände karren.

Das ist es einfacher die Erde hinter dem Landehügel auf selbigen zu verfrachten.

Alle "Bauwerke" sind auf dem Gelände so entstanden.

Also die Fläche hinter dem Landhügel um ein Spatenblatt tiefer legen und den Aushub auf den Hügel verfrachten.


----------



## click (31. Oktober 2011)

Hier kommt ein Video vom Nordhang am Timmerberg. Letzte Woche an zwei sonnigen Nachmittagen gedreht. Dreh mit Cable Cam shockt, die können wir gerne mal an den Dirtlines installieren, wenn wir ein paar Leute zusammen bekommen.


----------



## Teaser (31. Oktober 2011)

Geiler Scheiß! dreht sich das Mounting auf dem Helm nach eigenem Belieben?


----------



## Thies65 (31. Oktober 2011)

Moin moin....

so...jetzt bin ich erst ma wieder Einbeinig unterwegs..heute Op gehabt..muss noch ne Nacht im Krankenhaus übernachten...

Greetz Thies


----------



## funtomas (1. November 2011)

Geiler Film, da sieht der hinterer Geländeteil richtig lang aus. 

Geile Perspektiven!


----------



## click (1. November 2011)

Teaser schrieb:


> dreht sich das Mounting auf dem Helm nach eigenem Belieben?



Yep, der Ausleger ist gelagert


----------



## click (1. November 2011)

Was für Johnnies campen da eigentlich auf dem Gelände? Ein paar Igluzelte stehen ganz weit rechts in Richtung der Schnellstraße (Obdachlose oder illegale Einwanderer?)...


----------



## funtomas (1. November 2011)

Dort hatten zeitweise ein paar Sinti oder Roma ihr Lager aufgeschlagen.

Wir haben mal denen Gesprochen und seit dem haben sie sich in Luft aufgelöst und ihren Dreck hinterlassen.

Aber die Igluzelte habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Vermute mal das daß die selben Leute sind...


----------



## toddy2017 (1. November 2011)

wenn die sich erstmal angesiedelt haben... oh, oh!!
das werden dann immer mehr.. ich würd da bärenfallen aufstellen!


----------



## funtomas (2. November 2011)

Ich glaube durch einen Besuch von den Bullen wird die Geschichte ein Ende haben.

An ansonsten kommen wir noch einmal auf Deine Bärenfallen zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (2. November 2011)

War heute mal den Bullen, die kennen die Situation.

Das Problem  an der Sache ist, dass es Rumänien EU-Mitglied ist und die Typen somit nicht ausgewiesen werden können.

Die Bullen können (wenn sie denn die Typen antreffen) nur wegen Wildcamping und der Müllentsorgung anklagen.

Die Sache fing wohl schon am Juni an. Damals haben sie allerdings nicht bei uns  nebenan die Zelte aufgeschlagen. 
Da ging es mit den Diebstählen in der Umgebung los.
Nachdem die Staatsmacht die Rumänen vertrieben hatten gab es fast keine Diebstähle mehr.
In den nächsten sieben Tagen wollen die Bullen eine neue Aktion starten.
Die hoffen Diebesgut bei denen zu finden um.

Mal sehen wann die Aktion gelaufen ist.

*!!Wenn jemand Leute bei den Zelten sieht, sofort 110 anrufen!!​*


----------



## toddy2017 (3. November 2011)

ist jemand von euch am samstag mittag auf´m platz?
hab auch mal wieder zeit zum fahren und hab lust einfach nur entspannt n bisschen rum zu hüpfen, bin einfach zu faul um irgendwelche berge hoch zu schieben.


----------



## freeriderpinky (5. November 2011)

Moin Jungs,

ich werde heute mit der Motorsense der grünen Hölle zur Leibe rücken!!
Wäre schön, wenn sich noch der eine oder andere einfinden würde, dann bringe ich noch eine zweite Sense mit.
Ich bin gegen 1300 am Platz.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (8. November 2011)

Wäre doch was:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/11/07/sam-hill-und-brendan-fairclough-aus-lego/


----------



## Thies65 (9. November 2011)

Lego biker ...wie cool is das denn...will ich haben...hoffentlich werden die produziert......


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. November 2011)

.


----------



## TheLen (17. November 2011)

jo wer möchte am wochende rollen ich will nochmal so viel wei möglich werde also denke ich immer ab mittags da sein!

Jemand list auf ein entspanntes saison ending mit grillen oder sowas ?


----------



## TheLen (18. November 2011)

morgen ab mittag da !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. November 2011)

Der Supergau!

Ich bin jeden Hinweis danbar! Momentan könnte ich echt nur heulen:

#*2992*

Mein M6 wurde heute gestohlen! Direkt aus dem Keller! Jemand muss hier einen Schlüssel gehabt. Anders kriegt man die massive Metalltür nicht
auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy2017 (20. November 2011)

na geile sche**ße, hoffe das du es wieder bekommst!!
will jetzt nicht noch salz in die wunde streuen aber sowas gehört doch nicht in den keller..


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. November 2011)

Ich weiss, dass es eigentlich nicht in den Keller gehört, aber unsere neue Wohnung in HH ist halt deutlich kleiner als unsere alte und es gab/gibt hier nirgendwo Platz für das Rad. Ich bin echt am Boden zerstört.


----------



## toddy2017 (20. November 2011)

das kann ich verstehen, ist ja auch kein 08/15 bike von der stange!
wie gesagt ich drück dir die daumen das sich das schnell aufklärt und du es wieder bekommst!
kenne auch 2 leute in HH, hab das bild hier raus kopiert und denen schon ne mail geschickt, das wenn die was hören oder sehen dann gleich bescheid sagen oder polizei rufen..


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. November 2011)

Danke.


----------



## Benneton (5. Dezember 2011)

[email protected]

Hoffe du hast dein Bike bald wieder ...


----------



## Timmö__ (11. Dezember 2011)

Miese Nummer.. sehr schade um das Rad! Ich halte auch die Augen offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (15. Januar 2012)

Kai, Ulrich und meine Wenigkeit haben heute mal wieder das Gelände besichtigt.

Außerdem haben jetzt noch einen Neuzugang mit einem Hardttail durch
Zufall auf dem Gelände getroffen. (wir wollten gerade aubhaun)

Bis auf einen Sturmschaden hat das Gelände die letzten Wetter gut überstanden.

Bei der Wall am Ende der Dirtline haben die Bäume die Konstruktion der Wall im Sturm
aus einander geschlagen.

Allerdings kann nun die Wall so wieder aufgebaut werden, so das sie mehr Sinn ergibt.

Das Ding muss unbedingt vor den Bäumen stehen...

Wie sieht es mit den nächsten Wochenende aus?? 

Wenn's halbwegs trocken ist könnte man doch mal den Düsternbrooker ansicher machen


----------



## Thies65 (16. Januar 2012)

Mit Düsternbrooker wäre ich dabei...

Greetz Thies


----------



## downto112 (16. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues wo genau ist die BMX Strecke in Holtenau? Mit Maps Angaben wäre cool grüße


----------



## funtomas (16. Januar 2012)

Moin dowto!

Wenn da in Holtenau nichts neues mehr gebaut worden ist, befinden sich an
 den angegebenen Koordinaten noch die Reste einer uralten BMX-Strecke.

54.372196, 10.110422

Das ganze ist total im Dickicht untergegangen und die Hügel sind in den
letzten 20 Jahren der Erosion zu Opfer gefallen. 



downto112 schrieb:


> Frohes neues wo genau ist die BMX Strecke in Holtenau? Mit Maps Angaben wäre cool grüße


----------



## downto112 (16. Januar 2012)

hmm schade... werde mir das mal die tage anschauen...


----------



## funtomas (22. Januar 2012)

Hi Mädels

Ist doch ein super Wetter heute!

Da könnte man doch glatt im T-Shirt zum Timmerberg fahren und ne Runde shredden.

Danach in der Außenanlage des Cafes Biere und Cafe in sich reinschütten und sich dazu den Sonnenuntergang reinziehen. 

Es nicht auf das Wetter auf des ankommt sondern auf die Einstellung dazu.


----------



## Timmö__ (27. Januar 2012)

Werd morgen mit Toddy rumkommen.. wie sieht denn die Strecke aus? Vereist/Verschneit? Oder befahrbar?


----------



## funtomas (28. Januar 2012)

So wie es aussieht kann man im Düsterbrooker wohl fahren.
Wie es am Timmerberg aussieht habe ich keine Ahnung.
Kann allerdings aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mit machen.
Aber wenn es die Stationsleitung erlaubt werde ich zum zu zugucken und blöde Sprüche reißen vorbei kommen.
Wann wollt ihr denn so aufschlagen?


----------



## Timmö__ (29. Januar 2012)

Schade, leider habe ich deinen Post zuspät gelesen. Waren gegen 12 dort. Rutschig aber spaßig. Hab zwar meinen Rücken etwas zerschossen aber geit weiter.


----------



## downto112 (3. Februar 2012)

Morgen oder übermorgen jemand Lust zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (4. Februar 2012)

Lust aufjedenfall.. Wenn dann Sonntag. Von wo kommst denn? Fährst du zufällig über Neumünster?


----------



## downto112 (4. Februar 2012)

Ne ich komm aus Dänischenhagen.. 10km vor Kiel


----------



## click (4. Februar 2012)

Hätte Lust ein paar Fotos im Schnee zu schießen (hier in der Gallery sind ein paar coole Snow-Shots zu finden: z.B. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1054362)... das könnte man vielleicht auch hinbekommen.

Wenn Sonntags jemand fährt (so ab mittags) am besten mal ne PM senden!


----------



## funtomas (5. Februar 2012)

Letzte Woche wurden unsere Werkzeuge nicht angeschlossen direkt vor unserem Vereinsschild abstellt. 
Es muss dort in etwa 2-3 Tage gestanden bis Click ein paar Fotos vom Gelände im Schnee schießen wollte und die Werkzeuge am Eingang zu unserem Gelände gefunden hat.

Unsere Werkzeugecke wurde aufgelöst weil die Wirtschaftsakademie das Gelände gekauft hat. Nun haben wir die Schaufeln bei Thies in die Garage gestellt und den Rest auf dem Gelände unter einer Plane geparkt haben. Bis wir unseren Unterstand auf demGewerbehof gegenüber dem alten Gewerbehof gebaut haben.

Dafür muss allerdings noch die Zustimmung des Besitzers abwartet werden. Hoffentlich kann das bald geklärt  werden.


----------



## Kayer (19. Februar 2012)

Heute treffen 15:00  Timmerberg

Thomas und meiner einer...wer noch ?


----------



## dantonu (19. Februar 2012)

ich 

gruss Danbi


----------



## Kayer (19. Februar 2012)

@funtomas

Hier der link für die kostenfreie Musik.....nicht jedermanns Geschmack aber mir gefällts...fast alles

http://prettylightsmusic.com


----------



## Krakatau (21. Februar 2012)

Moin an alle 

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und wollt dieses Jahr mit Downhill anfangen.
Ich wohn in Preetz und der Timmerberg währe glaub ich für mich so der nächst Spot.
Zuhause hab ich ein von mir sozusagen selbst zusammengestelltes Hardtrail stehn, bestehen aus nem Specialized Hardrock Rahmen, Sram 3.0 Schaltung und Hayes HFX-9 Bremsen. Ne gute Gabel fehlt noch aber das wird sich bald ändern.
Also wenn ihr noch Platz habt für nen "blutigen" Anfänger in sachen Downhill hab, währe ich euch echt dankbar.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Timmö__ (23. Februar 2012)

Der Spot in Kiel ist eher Dirt Jump orientiert. Auch wenn einiges mitm Downhiller geht. Willst du Downhill fahren, check den Spot in Malente!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benneton (24. Februar 2012)

Moin männers hätte unbedingt mal wiedet lust zu fahren  hoffe das klappt bald wider


----------



## Nordlicht95 (24. Februar 2012)

sollte eigendlich ist bloss ziemlich windig in letzter zeit...


----------



## Kayer (25. Februar 2012)

Wer hätte lust morgen nen bisl zu biken...Timmerberg wird zu schluberig sein.  Also bliebe da nur Düstebrocker...wenns trocken bleibt 

remember---->  (sorry cebo  )


----------



## Nordlicht95 (25. Februar 2012)

ich glaub schon dass man am timmerberg fahren kann...

wie wärs wenn man erstmal da vorbei guckt ???


----------



## Kayer (25. Februar 2012)

könn uns da ja erst ma treffen


----------



## Nordlicht95 (25. Februar 2012)

joa wann denn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayer (25. Februar 2012)

keine Ahnung   12...13...14... uhr...?  mir egal


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (25. Februar 2012)

Bitte nicht das Forum vollspammen. Danke.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (25. Februar 2012)

hmmm....joa muss ma sehen...wollte mit lennart zusammen hinkurven...

ansonsten sicherheitshalber 12 uhr...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (26. Februar 2012)

also wenn wir kommen (regen) dann erst gegen 15 uhr...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (3. März 2012)

na wie siehts dieses wochenende mit timmerberg aus???


----------



## Thies65 (3. März 2012)

Ich fahr jetzt ma los...zu Timmi am Berg...


----------



## Krakatau (4. März 2012)

So moin nochmal an alle
war die woche auf skifahrt deswegen kene antwort meinerseits.
Also sollte ichs wegen Downhill eher Richtung Malente versuchen?


----------



## toddy2017 (4. März 2012)

@krakatau: richtig!


----------



## downto112 (4. März 2012)

Heute jemand am Start??


----------



## Kayer (18. März 2012)

Nächstes WE..solls wetter ja ganz gut werden... zeit fürn Timmerberg...

Tom Ulrich und ich werden da sein.. und hoffentlich noch nen paar mehr leute...die Frühjahrsarbeiten sollten auch bald in angriff genommen werden..wie z.B.: Motorsense anschmeißen bevor die Bromberen wieder undurchdringlich werden..Flickarbeiten an den Lines..(Wasserrinnen..grünzeug...ect)

Vielleicht kann mann schon nen bisl angrillen 



Hab nen paar bilder hochgeladen Aus Mönkeberg von Ölberg...das sollte mann sich auch irgendwann mal anschauen...zum rocken und filmen...mann sieht das hier mal was gebaut wurde und so wie funtomas sagte fanden hier früher auch die CriticalMoves statt
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47476


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. März 2012)

Kayer schrieb:


> Hab nen paar bilder hochgeladen Aus Mönkeberg von Ölberg...das sollte mann sich auch irgendwann mal anschauen...zum rocken und filmen...mann sieht das hier mal was gebaut wurde* und so wie funtomas sagte fanden hier früher auch die CriticalMoves statt*
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47476



Das ist richtig und da werden Erinnerungen wach... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Carsten, Toralf, sein Bruder und ich haben dort die Strecke gebaut.  Ging knapp über ein Jahr ( mit den Rennen) gut bis sich einige Leute beschwert hatten. 

Wenn sich einige Leute aus Kiel (die üblichen Verdächtigen) zusammentun würden, um die Strecke wieder zu reanimieren, ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Timmö__ (19. März 2012)

Sieht ja interessant aus der Spot. Der liegt in Kiel?


----------



## Kayer (19. März 2012)

Timmö schrieb:


> Sieht ja interessant aus der Spot. Der liegt in Kiel?




Nicht direckt...is in Mönkeberg..direk tin der nähe vom Hafen...also nicht al zu weit wech. Wenn mann ohne Auto is...dann am besten einfach von Kiel aus mit dem Dampfer rüber nach Mönkeberg.. vom Fähranleger aus einfach rechts halten dann sieht man schon die Mountains 
Mit dem Radl von Kiel aus wär mir persönlich zu weit..ich tendiere dann eher zum Dampfer


----------



## Timmö__ (19. März 2012)

Gebt mal Bescheid wenn ihr den Spot unsicher macht! Bin dabei..


----------



## downto112 (20. März 2012)

wochenende hätte ich auch lust


----------



## Kayer (20. März 2012)

downto112 schrieb:


> wochenende hätte ich auch lust




Na dann mal los... um so mehr um so besser...


----------



## Kayer (20. März 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Das ist richtig und da werden Erinnerungen wach...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strecke reanimieren hätte natürlich etwas...ist natürlich die Frage ob es erlaubt und erwünscht ist....wenn sich damals schon leute beschwert haben...ansonnsten geben die natürlichen gegebenheiten natürlich schon gut was herum ein bisl fun zu haben


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. März 2012)

Erlaubt? Erwünscht? Nein, das glaube ich nicht... 

Wir sollten das mal lieber über Skype besprechen. DO oder FR?


----------



## downto112 (23. März 2012)

Heute, morgen oder Sonntag jemand draußen das Wetter muss man einfach auf dem Rad verbringen<3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## click (23. März 2012)

Bin heute von 15-17 am Timmerberg, WE ebenfalls - Wetter ist ja bombastisch!


----------



## downto112 (23. März 2012)

Dann komm ich wohl mal mit meiner grünen Lady raus  bist mit der Cam am Start?


----------



## click (23. März 2012)

Wird eingepackt...


----------



## Kayer (23. März 2012)

Thomas Ulrich und ich werden morgen so ab 12 da sein...


----------



## Timmö__ (24. März 2012)

Sagt mal Jungs, an wen muss man sich denn wenden wenn man auf dem Gelände bauen/buddeln möchte? Wäre bereit eine line für big bikes anzulegen. Liegt bestimmt auch in dem Interesse der anderen 200mm Federweg Überzeugten


----------



## downto112 (24. März 2012)

12 Uhr klingt gut bin evtl. Auch noch mal da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (24. März 2012)

bin dabei....


----------



## Kayer (24. März 2012)

Timmö schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs, an wen muss man sich denn wenden wenn man auf dem Gelände bauen/buddeln möchte? Wäre bereit eine line für big bikes anzulegen. Liegt bestimmt auch in dem Interesse der anderen 200mm Federweg Überzeugten



Am besten mit funtomas besprechen...hätte auch nix gegen  ne 200er Fracktion only Line einzuwenden
Wobei erst mal Geländepflege wichtiger wäre..kampf den Brombeeren und allgemeinen Grünzeug... funtomas bringt heute die Motorsense mit..dann könnte mann das  Steinfeld ( http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13966 ) nach dem Northshore wieder freischnibbeln was schon mal Fully only wäre.

Neue baumaßnahmen sollten immer abgesprochen werden bis auf die Dirtline wo die Dirter relativ freie Hand haben

Gruß Kayer


----------



## downto112 (24. März 2012)

Geil!!


----------



## Timmö__ (24. März 2012)

Ich werd ihm mal ne Nachricht schicken! Würd euch heute auch gerne helfen, nur schaffe ichs heut nicht. Nächste Woche habe ich aber Urlaub und würd dann mit Schaufeln im Gepäck lang kommen (sofern es klar geht). Ist denn jemand von euch unter der Woche auf dem Gelände?

Edit: Habe ihm eine E-Mail geschickt. Er scheint ja nicht mehr sehr aktiv im Forum!


----------



## downto112 (25. März 2012)

Hätte morgen zeit...


----------



## click (27. März 2012)

Das Wetter schreit nach Bikezeit, bin heute ab halb fünf auf dem Gelände

Hab gestern noch ein paar Säcke Müll entsorgt, den die Homies hinten am Berg verstreut hatten...


----------



## downto112 (27. März 2012)

so spät erst? hab auch lust..


----------



## downto112 (27. März 2012)

ich fahr jetzt los bis gleich


----------



## Timmö__ (27. März 2012)

Ich wollte morgen kommen. Wer ist morgen da und um wie viel Uhr? Bräuchte noch ne Beschreibung wie ich vom Kiel HBF per Bus hinkomme.. Oder kann mich jemand am HBF abholen?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. März 2012)

Vergiss den Bus... In Kiel mit Fahrrad im Bus gibt es immer nur Ärger oder Du musst eine extra Fahrkarte lösen. Echt günstig... 

Wenn Du am HBF ankommst, einfach Richtung Taxistand gehen/fahren. Dann rechts runter zum Fähranleger. Dann wieder links und am Hindenburgufer lang. Strampeln, strampeln, strampeln... Immer nur geradeaus. Sind ca. 5km, ist aber nicht so schlimm. Nach 5km kommst Du zum Marinestützpunkt. Einfach der Nase nach weiterfahren. Da ist auch eine große Kreuzung. Rechts lang (ca. 100m). Dann wieder links weiter. Dort ist der (Saft)Laden Fahradies an der Ecke. 

Geradeaus weiter Richtung Kreuzung. Kannst nicht verfehlen. An der großen Kreuzung wieder rechts. Dort ist auch eine Tanke und Famila. Kann man nicht verfehlen. Wenn Du an der großen Kreuzung rechts langgefahren bist, siehst Du auf der linken Seite eine Pizzabude; dort ist auch eine Bushaltestelle und eine Straße, die nach oben führt. Dann einfach hochkurbeln und nach ca. 100mm siehst Du viel Gemüse... 

Bist am Zielort. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (27. März 2012)

Alter.. wenn ich angekommen bin, kriech ich auf dem Zahnfleisch. Mein Glory hält nicht sehr viel von Asphalt.. es hält sich daran fest haha..

Aber danke für die Wegbeschreibung.


----------



## downto112 (27. März 2012)

Ich muss 12km mim demo fahren... wann bist morgen da würde auch nach der Prüfung bisl zum Rollen kommen..


----------



## downto112 (28. März 2012)

Wer kommt heute noch bei diesem megaaa geilen Wetter raus??? Hab ab jetzt zeit..,


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. März 2012)

downto112 schrieb:


> Wer kommt heute noch bei diesem megaaa geilen Wetter raus??? Hab ab jetzt zeit..,



Liess mal lieber Deine PN!


----------



## downto112 (28. März 2012)

Hab ich hab ich muss das aber noch mal klären


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. März 2012)

Da gibt es nichts zu klären!!!


----------



## click (28. März 2012)

Fahre zwischen 3 und 4 los


----------



## dantonu (4. April 2012)

Moinsen!

Da ich jetzt endlich durch bin mit den Klausuren kann ich jetzt richtig mitmachen!

Bin jetzt auch bereit fuer die anstehenden Gartenarbeiten  !

Ich muss ja auch noch den Mitgliedsbeitrag zahlen.. mit wem muss ich mich da auseinandersetzen?

Fahren denn einige auch mal IN der Woche ? 

Gruss


----------



## downto112 (4. April 2012)

Hab immer zeit... Nächste Woche gibt es ein Yeti<3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantonu (4. April 2012)

Yeti ist schon ein Exot .. nen 303?   Morgen soll das Wette in Kiel ja sonnig sein?


----------



## downto112 (4. April 2012)

Nen dj.. Was mit federweg gibt es nichts besseres als von specialized


----------



## dantonu (4. April 2012)

Ich kenn mich mit viel Federweg nicht so aus  Bin ueberzeugter HT Fahrer


----------



## downto112 (4. April 2012)

Bin gespannt!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. April 2012)

dantonu schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit viel Federweg nicht so aus  Bin ueberzeugter HT Fahrer



Und mit _dem _Sattel sieht das Rad auch wirklich besser aus.


----------



## dantonu (4. April 2012)

ach DU bist das !!  Wie siehts aus M6 wieder gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downto112 (5. April 2012)

Wie sieht's aus? Die Tage bisl rum Rollen?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (5. April 2012)

heute rumrollen???


----------



## downto112 (5. April 2012)

Verpeilt... Morgen malente


----------



## freeriderpinky (6. April 2012)

Tach Mädels,

heute einer am Spot?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (6. April 2012)

jop wann???


----------



## freeriderpinky (6. April 2012)

So gegen 1530 vorher kann ich net muss noch was erledigen.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (6. April 2012)

gut bin dabei


----------



## freeriderpinky (6. April 2012)

sehr schön, dann bis später


----------



## freeriderpinky (6. April 2012)

Verdammt bei mir ist etwas dazwischen gekommen.....
Schaffe es leider doch nicht zum Spot....


----------



## Nordlicht95 (6. April 2012)

wie siehts die nächsten tage aus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderpinky (6. April 2012)

Schlecht, da das Wetter nicht mit spielen soll und ich muss lernen.......      :kotz:


----------



## Nordlicht95 (6. April 2012)

hm schade...


----------



## downto112 (6. April 2012)

Ich komm Denk ich mal wenn das Rad endlich da ist noch mal raus... Egal welches wetter


----------



## Nordlicht95 (11. April 2012)

heute jemand fahren???


----------



## downto112 (11. April 2012)

Wann?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (11. April 2012)

mir egal ich hab ferien....


----------



## downto112 (11. April 2012)

ich warte noch auf´s rad und melde mich dann... denke mal gegen 3


----------



## Nordlicht95 (11. April 2012)

ich  bin denn schonmal da...


----------



## downto112 (11. April 2012)

der f************************************* postbooooooooooooteee war noch nicht daaa arrgggghhhh!!!! wenn er bis um um 4 nicht da war komm ich eben mim demo rum..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantonu (11. April 2012)

Schau dann auch mal vorbei!  wuensch dir viel glueck mit dem Postmann!
Mein Helm ist gestern um 5 vor Sechs gekommen -.-


----------



## downto112 (11. April 2012)

so mädels wann wollen wir morgen los? hammer tag!!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (11. April 2012)

so früh wie möglich....wenns nicht regnet....

kannst ja vllt ma den lenker mitbringen dann guck ich mir den ma an....


----------



## downto112 (12. April 2012)

Also wann denn jetzt so? Klar hab ich doch gesagt


----------



## Nordlicht95 (12. April 2012)

12, 13 uhr????   is mir wurscht....


----------



## downto112 (12. April 2012)

12 Uhr losfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (12. April 2012)

joa hört sich gut an....


----------



## downto112 (12. April 2012)

ich komm bisl später.. mein scheiss handy sync. sooooooooooo ewig


----------



## downto112 (12. April 2012)

waah das dauert sooooooo ewiigst ich bin immer noch zu hause  aber ich komm noch!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (14. April 2012)

na wer ist heute motiviert???


----------



## downto112 (15. April 2012)

Es ist da http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...70470_1602225302_31916943_14570582_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## downto112 (15. April 2012)

Wer hat heute Lust und zeit????


----------



## downto112 (16. April 2012)

Na... Wer kommt raus? Und wann?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (16. April 2012)

ich könnte....aber erst nach 15 uhr


----------



## downto112 (16. April 2012)

Um 3 dann draußen?


----------



## KeinBike (27. April 2012)

Hallo!

Öhm. Mein Anliegen ist eventuell etwas unkonventionell 

Ich fahr nicht mehr Rad als meine Großmutter, bin aber heute auf der Hunderunde über euer wunderschönes und aufwändiges Vereinsgelände in der Wik gestolpert.

Das ist ja ein Traum, wieviel Arbeit ihr das investiert habt, Respekt!!!

Nun zu meiner Frage.
Ich hasse andere Hunde, bzw andere Hundehalter, und in Kiel ist es verdammt schwer ein Gelände zu finden, wo man sinnvoll mit dem Hund arbeiten kann- ohne von Tutnixen belästigt zu werden- und es vor allem darf *flöööt*. Euer Gelände wäre perfekt...

Wäre es für euch okay, wenn ich ein-zweimal die Woche (natürlich nur, wenn grad keiner fährt, das ist selbstverständlich!!!) mit meiner Hündin bei euch trainiere? 
Ich würde als "Gegenleistung" auch mal rumliegenden Müll mitnehmen und selbstverständlich nichts zerstören, verändern und ggf anfallenden Hundekot einsammeln. 

Ihr könnt das ja in aller Ruhe mal überdenken/besprechen. Ich stell mich/uns auch gern mal vor (nur will ich wirklich nicht sehen, wie ihr da den Parcours abfahrt, schon bei dem Gedanken daran setzt mein Herz aus, meine Nerven sind da nicht die stabilsten ) und falls euch noch andre Bedingungen am Herzen liegen- raus damit.

Wir würden uns riesig freuen!

Liebe Grüße,
Malin & Laika


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (27. April 2012)

da ihr ja wie gesagt nichts kaputt machen wollt und eure "reste" mitnehmen wollt, denke ich kaum dass es wem was ausmacht...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (30. April 2012)

heute jemand lust auf fahren???


----------



## downto112 (30. April 2012)

Joo, wann?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (30. April 2012)

wann hast du zeit???


----------



## Nordlicht95 (30. April 2012)

wie wärs mit 13:30???


----------



## downto112 (30. April 2012)

Ja machen wir so aber wird vielleicht 15vor...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (30. April 2012)

okay


----------



## downto112 (30. April 2012)

Eher 2


----------



## Benneton (2. Mai 2012)

HALLO :O

Ich war eeeeeeeeeewigkeiten nicht mehr am Timmerberg  deswegen hab ich auch was zu erzählen :

-Was ist mit dem vereinsGeld , gibt es Tohmas noch ?

-Hat jemand eine BMX radel zu verkaufen ?...

Ach und :
 Ich habe Letztens einmal was mit diesem "mario Gamm" gemacht ..wisst ihr noch..dem komischent yp der keine rechtschreibeung konnte, der Tohmas die gabel geklaut hat ??! Ich muss agen..Komischer Typ  der hat mich in den wald gebracht und hat mich dort bedroht ..WAS IST DER FÜR EIN ASSI ???!!!

Ich komm bei gutem Wetter mal wieder 
Lg, bennet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thies65 (2. Mai 2012)

Wie der hat dich bedroht...

Greetz Thies


----------



## downto112 (3. Mai 2012)

Heute jemand am Start??


----------



## dantonu (3. Mai 2012)

jo


----------



## Nordlicht95 (3. Mai 2012)

heute nicht aber morgen gerne...


----------



## dantonu (3. Mai 2012)

seid ihr eig. mit den pruefungen durch?


----------



## Benneton (3. Mai 2012)

@Thies

Also nich richtig bedroht aber der ist mit mir ganz tief in den Tannenberg reingefahren weil er meinte er will mir "seine eigene strecke" (??!!) zeigen..und dort hab ich dann Nordlicht95 getroffen und dann ist dieser mario abgehauen mit mir abgehauen..er meinte das dort tohmas gleich kommt und dann gibts' ärger wegend er Fedegabel damals.....und dann meinte er zu mir : " ich muss sofort abhauen, wehe du erzählst denn anderen leuten dort was, dann gibt es dollen Stress, Kapiert ??!! "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Mai 2012)

Benne, zukünftig vermeidest Du bitte jeglichen Kontakt mit diesem Alkoholiker. Der Kerl ist völlig unberechenbar. 

Thomas' Gabel und mein Lenker + Vorbau stehen ja noch so im Raum...


----------



## Benneton (3. Mai 2012)

@sascha

werd ich tun ..ich will nie !! wieder etwas mit diesem typen zutun haben


----------



## Benneton (3. Mai 2012)

gibt es eigentlich noch tohmas ??


----------



## downto112 (5. Mai 2012)

Heute jemand draußen bei dem geilen Wetter?!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (8. Mai 2012)

na?  gutes wetter in verbindung mit zwei rädern????


----------



## click (18. Mai 2012)

na heute vielleicht mal wieder! bin um die vier herum vor ort.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (21. Mai 2012)

bin heute fahren, wer will kann ja dazustoßen...


----------



## Last1 (21. Mai 2012)

Moin , 

Ich bin Moritz , 15 Jahre alt und fahre seit ca. einem Monat Freeride ( Malente , Raisdorf )
Jetzt bin ich auf euren Spot aufmerksam geworden .. Könnte ich da einfach mal zustoßen wenn ich auf der Ecke bin ?

gruß


----------



## dantonu (24. Mai 2012)

in der hoffnung das mal einer das gute wetter ausnutzt werd ich mal nachmittags zum timmer raddeln


----------



## downto112 (24. Mai 2012)

Jo bin auch draußen spätestens bis 2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantonu (24. Mai 2012)

hmpf ich hab bis 4 uni deswegen bi. ich spaeter da


----------



## dantonu (25. Mai 2012)

ab wann seid ihr heute da? ich fahr morgen erst los


----------



## Nordlicht95 (25. Mai 2012)

ich werd wahrscheinlich um halb 3 hier los...


----------



## dantonu (25. Mai 2012)

k bin dann so gegen drei da


----------



## downto112 (29. Mai 2012)

Was geht heute?


----------



## Last1 (2. Juni 2012)

Ist heute jemand da oder hat Lust nach Raisdorf zu kommen ?


----------



## downto112 (2. Juni 2012)

Morgen jemand da?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (2. Juni 2012)

morgen gerne....wann???


----------



## downto112 (2. Juni 2012)

Mittags... 2-3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (2. Juni 2012)

bin dann um 2 da...


----------



## downto112 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich Schau mal wie es rein passt...


----------



## downto112 (3. Juni 2012)

Mit Kater ist die Motivation ganz gesunken bei dem bescheidenen Wetter...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (3. Juni 2012)

wetter is doch gut....


----------



## dantonu (4. Juni 2012)

heut mal jemand an drei am start?!


----------



## Last1 (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin gerade mit nem Kumpel hier um sich das mal anzuschauen .. könnt heute noch jemand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Last1 (5. Juni 2012)

Ja also ich war heute mit nem Kumpel das erste mal da . Echt mega gut euer schönes Stückchen Land  Bisschen Gartenarbeit und es ist das Paradies .. 
Ist am Freitag jemand da ?

Gruß


----------



## -SHREDDER- (5. Juni 2012)

Ich bin vielleicht SA da.


----------



## Last1 (5. Juni 2012)

Meint ihr nicht das wenn wir irgendwie motorsense oder ähnliches auftreiben könne da etwas noch zu machen ist ?!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (5. Juni 2012)

Kannst auch alles abfackeln. Die Lines müssen aber unangetastet bleiben. Und bitte nicht zu sehr wüten. Es gibt dort auch sehr viele Tiere!


----------



## Last1 (6. Juni 2012)

Ne ich mache da nichts und trage keinevVerantwortung falls was schief geht


----------



## Kayer (6. Juni 2012)

Last1 schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht das wenn wir irgendwie motorsense oder ähnliches auftreiben könne da etwas noch zu machen ist ?!




Motorsense hamwa ja schon...muß ich mal mit funtomas absprechen...vielleicht kommt er Samstag auch (mit Sense) ich versuch auf jedenfall Samstag auch anzuradeln.....


----------



## Last1 (6. Juni 2012)

Gut dann versuch ich auch Samstag nochmal zu kommen und irgendwie zu helfen


----------



## downto112 (6. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich nicht enduro fahren bin komm ich auch rum... Wann denn so? 13uhr?


----------



## Kayer (6. Juni 2012)

13 Uhr höhrt sich gut an


----------



## Nordlicht95 (7. Juni 2012)

würde auch kommen, könnte aber frühestens ab 15 uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayer (7. Juni 2012)

sind ja bestimmt länger da


----------



## Last1 (8. Juni 2012)

Wir fahren jetzt los 

Greetz


----------



## downto112 (9. Juni 2012)

Ist ja mächtig was los am Timmer dafür das so viele gesagt haben sie kommen ich Hau wieder ab...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (9. Juni 2012)

Ich zitier' mich mal selbst:



-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Ich bin *vielleicht *SA da.


 

Bin spontan nach Thale gefahren. Das Wetter schien wohl in KI nicht so prall gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (11. Juni 2012)

heute fahren????   wetter sieht ja recht gut aus....


----------



## dantonu (11. Juni 2012)

Ja!! bin um 15:30 da und hannes ich hab noch ne pizza gut bei dir


----------



## downto112 (18. Juni 2012)

Mädels wie sieht's aus??


----------



## Last1 (18. Juni 2012)

Regäään


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Juni 2012)

Wird garantiert wieder so ein toller Sommer wie die Jahre davor... Und die Meteorologen werden wieder behaupten, dass es überdurchschnittlich warm war mit überdurchschnittlich wenig Regen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantonu (18. Juni 2012)

grad ist das wetter richtig gut! also ich fahr jetzt hin


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Juni 2012)

Naja, spontan aus HH mal eben hinfahren ist nicht...


----------



## dantonu (21. Juni 2012)

HEUTE ist durchgehend geiles Wetter!!!

enttaeuscht mich nicht


----------



## Nordlicht95 (21. Juni 2012)

wieviel uhr????


----------



## dantonu (21. Juni 2012)

14:30 gogo


----------



## Nordlicht95 (21. Juni 2012)

jop läuft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downto112 (21. Juni 2012)

Morgen Rad fahren! Wann?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (21. Juni 2012)

13 uhr???

Edit: wenn mein knie bis dahin wieder in ordnung ist...-.-


----------



## Da-Luck (22. Juni 2012)

Moin moin,

ich bin gestern am Donnerstag 21.6. mit zwei von euch zusammen gefahren!
Wer von euch war das? 

gruß Hendrik


----------



## Nordlicht95 (22. Juni 2012)

meine wenigkeit und dantonu...


----------



## Da-Luck (24. Juni 2012)

Alles klar,
dachte ich mir schon!
könnt mich ja mal bei fb adden unter Hendrik Four Stroke Force


----------



## Benneton (27. Juni 2012)

so : endlich sommerferien ...naja  eher herbstferien  aber am nächsten tag wo gutes wetter is bin ich da..ich war eeeeewigkeiten nich mehr fagren


----------



## Nordlicht95 (27. Juni 2012)

wie wärs mit heute???


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. Juni 2012)

Benne, Herbstferien trifft's sehr gut. Das war auch mein Gedanke nachdem es die letzten Tage nur geregnet hatte und kalt war. Aber die Klimaforscher meinen ja, wir rasen auf eine Erderwärmung zu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im Grunde haben wir nur noch diese Jahreszeiten:

Herbst, Herbst, Winter, Frühling...

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß am Timmerberg.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (28. Juni 2012)

jo, ich bin heute ab 14 uhr unten.....wer will kann ja dazustoßen...


----------



## Da-Luck (28. Juni 2012)

habs heute leider nicht geschafft,
aber würde morgen gerne hin!

hat da noch jmd lust? so ggn 2 vielleicht wieder wenn das wetter mitspielt ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (28. Juni 2012)

auf jeden fall...


----------



## Last1 (28. Juni 2012)

Bei Sonne bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Da-Luck (30. Juni 2012)

Ich mache mich gleich auf den weg und bin ca halb 12 da!
gruß


----------



## Last1 (1. Juli 2012)

Ist Morgen Jemand da ? Wetter sieht gut aus


----------



## Nordlicht95 (2. Juli 2012)

bin dabei...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (2. Juli 2012)

bin jetzt da...


----------



## Last1 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich komm auch jetzt


----------



## MrPinkySecret (2. Juli 2012)

Moin,

wenn mein neues Tretlager Freitag kommt, würde ich mich am Sonntag gerne mal das Gelände bei euch anschauen.

Ist dann, wenn das Wetter stimmt, jemand dort unterwegs?

Beste Grüße aus Kronshagen

Micha


----------



## Last1 (2. Juli 2012)

Kann irgendjemand morgen kommen und eine Motorsense bedinen bzw organisieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Last1 (3. Juli 2012)

Kommt heute noch jemand ?? Ich fahre jetzt los ..


----------



## Nordlicht95 (3. Juli 2012)

jup...


----------



## Last1 (3. Juli 2012)

Ist Morgen zur abwechslung auch mal jemand anderes als Nordlicht95 da ? 

Gruuß


----------



## Nordlicht95 (3. Juli 2012)

ich bin erstmal 2 wochen mallorca....deshalb bin ich morgen auch nicht da...


----------



## Last1 (3. Juli 2012)

Achso , stimmt ja ..
Viel Spaß !


----------



## click (4. Juli 2012)

Auf dem Gelände kann man ja mittlerweile die Kornfeldszene aus Life Cycles nachdrehen - Gräser und Unkraut in Aufenhöhe. Bin ab vier am Start, erstmal die Gapline wieder fahrbar machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Last1 (5. Juli 2012)

Ich und 3 Leute haben vorgestern schon recht viel gemacht also stell dir mal vor wie es vorher aussah


----------



## downto112 (6. Juli 2012)

Na Mädels alles fresh? Wann mal wieder radeln? Habt ihr n Problem damit wenn ich mal ne runde mim Moped rüber jukel und auch nichts kaputt machen??! Im gegenteil eher ein bisschen das Gras kürzen


----------



## dantonu (6. Juli 2012)

Morgen raddeln wenn das wetter gut ist! Bjoern ich hoffe du maulst dich mitm moped hin


----------



## downto112 (6. Juli 2012)

Digger sowas wünscht man niemandem...


----------



## Kayer (6. Juli 2012)

downto112 schrieb:


> Na Mädels alles fresh? Wann mal wieder radeln? Habt ihr n Problem damit wenn ich mal ne runde mim Moped rüber jukel und auch nichts kaputt machen??! Im gegenteil eher ein bisschen das Gras kürzen



Das mitm moped lass mal lieber...Click und meiner einer ham gestern ordentlich die motorsense geschwungen und heute war er noch mal alleine da....

Wäre morgen auch am start..wenn noch jemand kommt...so ab 12:00


----------



## Last1 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre Morgen dabei 
Aber erst ab ca. 13.00 - 14.00


----------



## downto112 (6. Juli 2012)

Ist gerade Land unter... Kannst erst ma ne Woche Pause machen Wenn der Boden trocken ist bin ich wieder voll am Start. Auch mit bauen oder sonst was...


----------



## Last1 (6. Juli 2012)

Uhh


----------



## Kayer (6. Juli 2012)

ok...dann komm
ich auch später...kann ich noch nen bisl länger schlafen


----------



## Last1 (6. Juli 2012)

Trocknet das schnell bei euch ?

Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob sich das lohnt vorbei zukommen und dann ist da Sumpf ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayer (6. Juli 2012)

wenns heute nacht nicht mehr regnet sollte es morgen fahrbahr sein


----------



## Last1 (6. Juli 2012)

Hmm ok gut dann versuch ich einfach mein Glück ..


----------



## Kayer (7. Juli 2012)

wenns doch zu schluberig sein sollte...werd ich noch nen bisl was am gelände tun


----------



## Last1 (7. Juli 2012)

Wäre ja schon cool wenn überhaupt jemand da wär


----------



## Kayer (7. Juli 2012)

das gelände muß unbedingt auf vordermann gebracht werden...

War schon angenerft von dem ganzen müll der da überall rumflog und besonnders immer schön unter die sitzpaletten geschoben...
Werkzeug flog überall rum

Das darf nich sein...mit sowas könn ma uns alles versaun..wenn wir das gelände nicht pflegen...kann immer passieren das mal einer von der stadt kiel vorbei kommt und nach dem rechten schaut..


----------



## Last1 (7. Juli 2012)

Seh ich auch so ich hab schon mein bestes gegeben .. 
Naja bis Morgen !


----------



## Last1 (7. Juli 2012)

Der eine Double rechts neben dem aus der gapline ist auch nur wegen mir und Hannes Handarbeit wieder gut  Wenn mal die wirklich Grossen wieder frei wären dann wäre das echt supa !


----------



## Kayer (7. Juli 2012)

kommt  noch...click hat jetzt die motorsense von Thomas am mann...ham ja schon ein bisl geschaft...aber wie heist es so schön...rom wurde auch nicht amn einem tag erbaut...das gelände ist ja nicht gerade klein und das grünzeug dafür um so höher


----------



## Last1 (7. Juli 2012)

Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantonu (7. Juli 2012)

also wann denn morgen so ungefaehr?


----------



## Kayer (7. Juli 2012)

ich  komme zwischen 12-13 uhr


----------



## Last1 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich komme um halb 2


----------



## click (7. Juli 2012)

Mach es zu deinem Projekt


----------



## Last1 (7. Juli 2012)

Nice  !


----------



## Kayer (7. Juli 2012)

click schrieb:


> Mach es zu deinem Projekt





lolll...saugeil....schick  das mal dahin  
Die können ruhig mal was springen lassen 


Bin auch so gegen 13:00 erst da...mein Wecker  war nicht laut genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Last1 (7. Juli 2012)

Morgen soll ja bis Abends noch gutes Wetter sein .. wäre dann jemand anzutreffen ?


----------



## Kayer (8. Juli 2012)

wollte heute eigentlich auch vorbei kommen...zu lange gefeiert...bis jetzt im Bett gelegen


----------



## downto112 (9. Juli 2012)

Jürgen du müsstest ein Foto vom Großteil des geländes machen und dann das da rein montieren  und zu denen schicken vielleicht lassen die ja wirklich was springen


----------



## Krischn (9. Juli 2012)

Hab mir gestern euren Park angeschaut, auch jemanden getroffen. Kanns kaum abwarten euch mit meinem Dirtbike zu besuchen. Falls mal jemand in der Husumer Ecke ist, da ist seit diesem Jahr ein Dirt/Freeridetrail in den Mausbergen am Start. Vorbeischauen lohnt sich!
Gruß


----------



## Last1 (11. Juli 2012)

Wann geht denn das Ausgraben weiter ?
Ich hätte Morgen bock mal wieder zu fahren bzw die Northshoreline einigermaßen fahrbar zu machen 

Gruß


----------



## click (12. Juli 2012)

Zwischendurch gibt's zur Zeit zwar immer mal ein paar Regentropfen, aber wenn es nachmittags ok ausschaut, dann komme ich heute so ab 15:30 Uhr mit der Motorsense längs.


----------



## Last1 (12. Juli 2012)

So war uns heute doch zu regnerisch .. Click warst du da ??

Morgen siehts ja eigentlich ok aus , das heißt wir sind Morgen da !
Noch jemand interesse ?

Gruß


----------



## click (12. Juli 2012)

Jau, zwei Stunden geshreddert. Vom Northshore runter bis zur letzten Steilkurve ist alles wieder flach. Fahren wird morgen wohl nichts, alles ziemlich matschig...


----------



## Last1 (12. Juli 2012)

Danke du bist ein Gott :O

Naja soll ja heute nacht nicht regnen und Morgen bis Abends auch nicht von daher kommen wir einfach mal vorbei ..


----------



## Last1 (16. Juli 2012)

Heute bewegen wir auch mal wieder unseren arsch ... Click , kannst du auch in der Woche und ist die Sense wieder fit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billigdirtbiker (19. Juli 2012)

moin!! wer kommt alles sonntag mal vorbei?? Soll jaa gutes wetter geben.


----------



## Da-Luck (19. Juli 2012)

ich hätte bock wenns wetter denn wirklich passt !


----------



## billigdirtbiker (19. Juli 2012)

jo,wenn alles klar geht sind wir spätestens um 12:30 uhr daa!


----------



## billigdirtbiker (22. Juli 2012)

Soo bin jetzt daa.


----------



## billigdirtbiker (23. Juli 2012)

wer kommt alles am dienstag riden?? wir sind ab 13:00 uhr daa


----------



## click (24. Juli 2012)

Wetter wird bombig, Piste ist trocken, bin ab vier vor Ort. Morgen wird wieder Unkraut platt gemacht, Motorsense ist am Start.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (24. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei...


----------



## billigdirtbiker (24. Juli 2012)

Soo bin jetzt aufm dampfer


----------



## billigdirtbiker (24. Juli 2012)

soo mitwoch wieder riden,wer ist dabei?? also langsam wird man ja timmerberg süchtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (25. Juli 2012)

ich werd denke ich so um 1 da sein...


----------



## billigdirtbiker (25. Juli 2012)

Wir kommen so um 2 uhr


----------



## Benneton (26. Juli 2012)

heut jemand da ?


----------



## billigdirtbiker (26. Juli 2012)

Jaa wir kommen!!!


----------



## billigdirtbiker (26. Juli 2012)

Wir sind daa


----------



## Benneton (26. Juli 2012)

@billigdirtbiker 

wart ihr das heut am spot in timmerberg ? wi ich kurz da war und nach thomas gefragt hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. Juli 2012)

Benne, Peter und meiner einer sind am SO da.


----------



## billigdirtbiker (27. Juli 2012)

Benneton schrieb:


> @billigdirtbiker
> 
> wart ihr das heut am spot in timmerberg ? wi ich kurz da war und nach thomas gefragt hab



joo ich bin der mit dem weissen helm


----------



## Benneton (27. Juli 2012)

aso  Hi ! ich bin bennet..joa ich wollt ma wieder vorbeischauen so nach nem jahr..aber war niemand da den ich kannte  aber ich komm denk ich bald nochma mit bike vorbei !


----------



## billigdirtbiker (27. Juli 2012)

wir kommen sonntag gegen 1 uhr wenn das wetter gut wird.


----------



## Benneton (27. Juli 2012)

sonntag ?.. weiss nich ob ich das schaff ..warsch. eher montags !


----------



## billigdirtbiker (27. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub das wetter wird eh schlech


----------



## Benneton (27. Juli 2012)

ich hoffe nich :/


----------



## Krischn (28. Juli 2012)

Bin nun in Kiel und wollte mal hören, ob heute wer auf dem Trail ist?


----------



## Krischn (28. Juli 2012)

Ich werde jetzt hinfahren, der Himmel zieht sich zu, sonst hab ich mein Bike umsonst mit nach Kiel geholt, sollte es die nächsten Tage regnen..


----------



## Krischn (28. Juli 2012)

Kaum war ich da, kam der Regen, mir fehlten leider die Schwimmflügel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (29. Juli 2012)

So ist es nun einmal im Herbst...

Wir kommen natürlich nicht.


----------



## Krischn (30. Juli 2012)

War heute da und hatte ne Menge Fahrspaß! Da hat man sich direkt mal an einige Sachen rangetraut, die man vorher noch nicht gemacht hat 
Allerdings wurde an mich rangetragen, dass nen Stückchen weiter auch noch ein Park sei, namens Tannenberg. Stimmt das? Gehört das auch zu euch? Das soll ne Nr größer sein...
Und noch ne ganz andere Frage, weil ich meine, der Betreiber der Seite tummelt sich auch hier rum;-) Was sagt der Fortschritt der FULLFACE Seite?

Gruß


----------



## Nordlicht95 (30. Juli 2012)

der park im tannenberger ist eigendlich nur ein dirtpark, nicht zu vergleichen mit unserem...


----------



## click (31. Juli 2012)

Hi Krischn,
geht voran, fehlen noch ein paar Inhalte. Facebook Seite gibt's schon: www.facebook.com/fullface.de
Morgen soll es den ganzen Tag trocken bleiben, werde nachmittags mal zum Timmerberg fahren.
Grüße


----------



## dantonu (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo~

hatte vor am Donnerstag mal nach Kiel zu fahren! Die Wetterberichte sehen ja auch ganz vielversprechend aus! Also waer jemand dabei? 

Juergen kannst ja statt morgen am Donnerstag zum Timmeberg


----------



## dantonu (2. August 2012)

Ich bin heute ab vier da hoffe da ist jemand


----------



## billigdirtbiker (2. August 2012)

wer kommt morgen alles zum timmerberg??? wir werden so um halb 2 eintreffen. ;D
dantonu,heute habe ich es leider nicht geschaft zu kommen


----------



## dantonu (2. August 2012)

Ich


----------



## billigdirtbiker (9. August 2012)

wir wollen morgen vielleicht nach der schule zum timmerberg,wer bock hat soll kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (10. August 2012)

morgen jemand bei geeignetem wetter radfahren???


----------



## billigdirtbiker (10. August 2012)

Wir wollten sonntag nochmal kommen. 
Soll auch warm werden aber morgen wird 
Leider nichts.


----------



## Nordlicht95 (12. August 2012)

wann kommt ihr denn heute???


----------



## downto112 (12. August 2012)

H


----------



## downto112 (12. August 2012)

P


----------



## billigdirtbiker (12. August 2012)

Wir haben grad erstmal den dampfer verpasst DD
Deswegen kommen wir eine stunde später.
Wir sind dann so um 2 da, leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downto112 (12. August 2012)

Z


----------



## billigdirtbiker (13. August 2012)

Kommt heute noch jemand??


----------



## billigdirtbiker (16. August 2012)

wer hat alles bock am samstag zu kommen?


----------



## billigdirtbiker (18. August 2012)

wer zum teufel hat die dirtline umgebaut??? ist aber geil


----------



## Biost0ne (18. August 2012)

Haha.... und wer hat mein bike geklaut... ?


----------



## billigdirtbiker (18. August 2012)

hahaha,mein giant mtb wurde aber auch geklaut  
aber wer will schon dein bike haben??und außerdem hab ich schon hydraulische scheiben
bremsen gekauft.DD das bedeutet ich wars nicht.schade um die bremse


----------



## Biost0ne (18. August 2012)

billigdirtbiker schrieb:


> hahaha,mein giant mtb wurde aber auch geklaut
> aber wer will schon dein bike haben??und außerdem hab ich schon hydraulische scheiben
> bremsen gekauft.DD das bedeutet ich wars nicht.schade um die bremse



Das bike ist mir auch scheiss egal gewessen.... nur die kidis die da sind lassen einfach mal so ihrre Gopro liegen.... ich habe denn gesagt die solln die in die tasche packen... !

und hier mein DH-Bike http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1192463 ^^


----------



## billigdirtbiker (18. August 2012)

woher wisst ihr das alles,dass ich die gopro gefunden habe


----------



## downto112 (2. September 2012)

Lässt mal heute was starten...


----------



## downto112 (9. September 2012)

Was geht heute??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (9. September 2012)

fahren???


----------



## downto112 (9. September 2012)

Jürgen und ich sind gerade auf dem weg nach malente...


----------



## click (10. September 2012)

Heute ist bombastisches Wetter! Bin für ne Abendsession am Timmerberg (so ab halb sechs)...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (10. September 2012)

ich werd morgen wahrscheinlich hinfahren...


----------



## downto112 (10. September 2012)

Shit hab ich leider nicht gelesen


----------



## Nordlicht95 (16. September 2012)

heute fahren???


----------



## downto112 (16. September 2012)

Jo hätte Lust


----------



## Nordlicht95 (30. September 2012)

heute fahren???


----------



## downto112 (30. September 2012)

Jo hätte Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downto112 (7. Oktober 2012)

Heute fahren????


----------



## dantonu (10. Oktober 2012)

haett jemand bock dieses WE zu fahren? noch siehts danach aus dass ganz akzeptables wetter ist...


----------



## downto112 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja Sonntag hätte ich zeit..


----------



## dantonu (11. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag ist ja dann schonmal gebongt!  Aber jemand Bock heute nachmittag spontan zu fahren!? das wetter ist grad mega!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (13. Oktober 2012)

sonntag bin ich dann auch dabei...


----------



## billigdirtbiker (13. Oktober 2012)

das wetter soll sonntag aber schlecht werden.sonst komm ich vielleicht auch noch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantonu (14. Oktober 2012)

also unabhaengig vom
wetter bin ich um so 3 da


----------



## billigdirtbiker (16. Oktober 2012)

morgen fahren??? ab 14:00 Uhr


----------



## downto112 (17. Oktober 2012)

Wer würde denn heute noch rauskommen???


----------



## dantonu (17. Oktober 2012)

Lasst mal bitte am Freiday fahren maedels~


----------



## billigdirtbiker (18. Oktober 2012)

Ne hab freitag keine zeit


----------



## Nordlicht95 (20. Oktober 2012)

heute jemand fahren???


----------



## downto112 (20. Oktober 2012)

Heute Motocross in techelsdorf morgen vielleicht n Birthday Ride??


----------



## Nordlicht95 (20. Oktober 2012)

immer doch


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2012)

Falls sich jemand ein Rad fürs Grobe zulegen möchte:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/61930-giant-bicycles-giant-glory-02-2012-gr-s-custom-aufbau


----------



## downto112 (28. Oktober 2012)

Heute noch jemand draußen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stilzicke (23. November 2012)

Moin!

Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja Lust auf noch mehr Bike-action abseits des MTB. Gerade jetzt im Herbst/Winter wo draußen weniger geht.

[vimeo]vimeo.com/35787845[/vimeo]
world class bikepolo

Bikepolo!
Zur Zeit spielen wir Montag und Mittwoch Abends in einer Halle am Ostufer.
Neulinge sind jederzeit gern gesehen und wir haben immer genug Räder und Schläger zum leihen. 
Falls ihr Lust habt, meldet euch bei mir, geht auf kielfixed.blogspot.de oder kommt einfach vorbei.

Reinhaun,
Robin


----------



## downto112 (25. November 2012)

year schockt auf jedenfall!!!


----------



## click (6. Dezember 2012)

Wintersportwetter am Timmerberg


----------



## Biost0ne (6. Dezember 2012)

Richtig geil Ich will auch die tag hin wenn ich meine Dämpfer buchsen habe


----------



## downto112 (6. Dezember 2012)

Bin ich dabei


----------



## downto112 (8. Dezember 2012)

Heute runde timmer???


----------



## dantonu (19. Dezember 2012)

hat morgen jmd lust zu fahren ?


----------



## funtomas (2. März 2013)

Moin Mädels!

Hab hier lange nichts mehr geschrieben... Letztes Jahr ging wegen Gesundheit nichts. Ob ich überhaupt noch einmal fahren werde steht in den Sternen. 

Somit werde ich mich aus dem Vorstand verabschieden. Ulrich wird wohl auch nicht im Vorstand bleiben. Nun muss ein neuer Vorstand her, oder der Verein muss aufgelöst werden und das Gelände an die Stadt zurück gegeben werden.

Also rauft euch zusammen, ihr braucht Leute und Geld um einen neuen Vorstand auf die Beine zu stellen!

bis denn...
Thomas


----------



## blub_m (2. März 2013)

Ich hatte dir ja vorhin schon gesagt, dass ich bereit wäre das Ganze zu unterstützen. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch andere, bei denen Interesse besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thies65 (3. März 2013)

Moin moin ..
hab auch lange nichts von mir hören lassen...vieleicht sollten wir uns mal zusammensetzen , um einiges klären zu können...


gruß Thies


----------



## TheLen (5. März 2013)

Moin jungs !
Wir sind ein haufen junger (16-24 jahre alter ) dirt fahrer die jedes wochenende am timmerberg aktiv sind! dieses jahr haben wir bereits einiges im dirt bereich verändert und es wäre eine schande wenn das gelände verloren geht !
lasst uns doch am wochende auf ne runde am berg treffen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



sonntag 14 uhr? 
damit ihr wisst was bereits gebaut haben:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ynbw26csayeutn/IMG-20130304-WA0025.jpg?m

die alte dirt line komplett überholt und einen bonerlog mit eingebaut dazu eine weitere große line gebaut die gesamte linke hälfte ist unangetastet !


----------



## blub_m (6. März 2013)

Jo, Sonntag klingt nicht schlecht.
Bin heute übrigens ab 17.45h nochmal da.


----------



## Biost0ne (6. März 2013)

ich bin auch öfters da  würde auch aufjeden fall mit machen  weil sonst ist hier oben ja nix gutes und timmerberg is the best !

Downhill bereich muss auch wieder auf forderman gebracht werden


----------



## TheLen (7. März 2013)

sehr gut dann finden sich ja auch leute für den dh bereich  !
sehen uns sonntag !

PS: es sind nur seeehr wenig schaufeln am berg also evt eigene mit bringen


----------



## Thies65 (9. März 2013)

Bitte am Sonntag noch mal posten ,wer alles kommt oder nicht ,bezüglich des Wetters....einige werden es sicher zu kalt finden....nicht das wir uns um sonst auf den Weg machen..

Gruß Thies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blub_m (10. März 2013)

Ich hatte eigentlich vor zu kommen. Mal schauen, ob die Bahn überhaupt fährt XD


----------



## Nordlicht95 (10. März 2013)

bin dabei, muss nur gucken ob ich Rerechtzeitig komm...


----------



## TheLen (10. März 2013)

wir sind  auch da !


----------



## blub_m (11. März 2013)

Also wir haben mal ein bischen geschnackt...wobei das bei dem Wetter nicht wirklich angenehm war. Wir freuen uns immer über Leute, die ein Interesse daran haben, dass das Gelände erhalten bleibt.


----------



## funtomas (12. März 2013)

Um das Gespräch in Ruhe fort zu setzen sollten wir uns in irgend einem Laden treffen. Wenn keine anderen Vorschläge kommen würde ich das Cafe do Sul in Beseler Allee vorschlagen (Der ein oder andere wird wissen, das ich dort fast immer am Nachmittag zu finden bin), Das liegt gegenüber dem Fahrradladen "Sprint". Allerdings ist der Laden am Sonntag geschlossen.

Natürlich wäre es schön wenn möglichst viele Leute erscheinen würden. Macht mal Terminvorschläge.

bis denn...


----------



## TheLen (12. März 2013)

klingt doch ganz gut genauerer termin?



und wie ist das mit mitglied formularen?


----------



## blub_m (15. März 2013)

Danbi und ich sind ab 16/16.30h aufm Gelände!


----------



## TheLen (15. März 2013)

sandro ist grade da ! viel spaß euch !
grade nen steinfeld entdeckt?! http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13966


----------



## blub_m (17. März 2013)

Wenn das Wetter nicht all zu sch**** wird (Schneesturm,Tornado,etc) dann bin ich heute ab ~12h auf'm Gelände.


----------



## blub_m (23. März 2013)

Das Gleiche gilt für heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (23. März 2013)

Muss leider arbeiten


----------



## funtomas (27. März 2013)

Tach zusammen!

Um die Gerüchteküche mal in die Wirklichtkeit zurück zu bringen:

*nein*, wir sind *nicht* von den Jungs aus Malente übernommen wurden. 
*nein* , unser Pachtvertrag ist *nicht* ausgelaufen.
*ja*, der Verein Flachlandfreeride existiert noch.​Beides ist aber über kurz oder lang in Gefahr wenn wir keinen Vorstand für den Verein zusammen kriegen. Denn 
*
ohne Vorstand kein Verein und ohne Verein kein Gelände!​*
Und ich weis auch schon wer das Gelände wieder zurück bauen muss wenn der Verein vor die Hunde geht...

Begreift doch einmal was *euch* verlohren geht wenn das Gelände nicht mehr ist...

Das ist der einzige Spot in der Umgebung an den man legal eigene Lines schaufeln kann!!

bis denn....


----------



## Biost0ne (27. März 2013)

Ja ist echt schade drum... aber ein vorstand aus leuten unter 20 ist auch ********  me <<< 23 

wenn mein bike steht bin ich 5 tage die woche aufem gelände da es aufem weg zur arbeit liegt 

weiß halt nicht wie das so ableuft weil sonst könnte man sich ja echt mal zusammen setzen und drüber reden, weil zum platt machen ist es echt zu schade !


----------



## Stilzicke (3. April 2013)

Moin zusammen,

Ich hoffe ihr findet eine Lösung für eure Vereinsproblematik, wir haben das die letzten Monate vom Bikepolo auch durchgemacht, uns am Ende einem größeren Verein angeschlossen. (Vielleicht wäre der Tus Holtenau für euch was, liegt in der Nähe und ist, wie man hört, offen für "Trendsportarten") Wäre schade wenn die Vielfalt in Kiel schrumpft!

Am 26.04 soll in Kiel eine Critical Mass stattfinden. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere Lust entspannt und abgesichert durch die StVO ein paar Runden auf der Straßen durch die Stadt zu rollen. 
Facebook Link


----------



## blub_m (3. April 2013)

War mal jemand wieder auf'm Gelände? Wie sieht's da aus - so vom Matsch her?


----------



## click (5. April 2013)

Mittwochs ging noch nichts, nur Matsch...
Fahre gleich mal zum Buddeln hin.

Wie sieht es mit Termin für Meeting aus? Abends in 'ner Bar wäre zur Zeit am besten. Ab nächster Woche soll es warm werden, dann klappts eventuell auf dem Gelände (13./14.4.)?


----------



## Biost0ne (7. April 2013)

@click ich bin zwar ohne bike da aber könnte am samstag und sontag von 15 uhr bis 18,20  um 19 uhr muss ich leider auf arbeit sein ^^


----------



## blub_m (8. April 2013)

Werde Donnerstag und Freitagnachmittag da sein, wenn's Wetter gut ist. Am Wochenende bin ich arbeiten in Segeberg.

Ich fahre vermutlich mit ein paar Leuten aus Segeberg Anfang Mai nach Winterberg. Abfahrt in Bad Segeberg vermutlich 03.05 früh morgens. Sollte der Park aber erst dann aufmachen, könnte es sich auch um ne Woche verschieben. Hat jemand von euch Interesse, sich dem anzuschließen? Auto müsstet ihr ggf. selber haben, da ich bei anderen mitfahre, aber sollten es genug sein, könnte ich mir vielleicht das Auto meiner Eltern leihen. Zusagen lieber gestern als heute, da die Zimmer gebucht werden müssen.


----------



## Biost0ne (8. April 2013)

@MatzePopatze ich würde ja sagen aber habe kein auto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funtomas (8. April 2013)

Am 14. werde ich auch mal wieder auf dem Gelände sein. Vielleicht können wir dann ja mal einen Termin aushandeln um die Lage zu besprechen.

Gerüchteküche Teil 2:

Es gibt da eine Person die sehr viel redet und sich für sehr schlau hält. Diese Person hat schon einige Gerüchte über den Verein in die Welt gesetzt, die für die Vorstandsmitglieder schlicht eine Beleidigung darstellen. Sven Wolfmüller :kotz: hat nicht die geringste Ahnung vom Vereinsgeschehen. 
Wenn ihr wissen wollt was mit dem Verein los ist, dann redet mit Leuten die wissen wo von sie sprechen und hört euch nicht das Gewäsch von diesem Dummschwätzer an.


----------



## Thies65 (8. April 2013)

Thomas ..bleib ruhig..bringt nichts , is zwecklos...

Gruß Thies


----------



## Biost0ne (8. April 2013)

gut also treffen wir uns am 14. aufem gelände ? wie vie uhr zirka... ? muss ab 19 uhr arbeiten und würde von da aus gleich los


----------



## blub_m (9. April 2013)

Danbi ist heute ab 12h da, ich stoße gegen 15.30h dazu


----------



## funtomas (9. April 2013)

@thies:
lass mich doch mal...!


----------



## click (9. April 2013)

Wetter sieht gut aus, komme zu gegen zwei auch mal längs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLen (9. April 2013)

gegen abend wird dirt dirtline gefahren


----------



## blub_m (11. April 2013)

Bin am 14. doch dabei! Würde allen Interessierten *13h* passen? Oder doch lieber später/früher?


----------



## Biost0ne (11. April 2013)

Später  15 uhr oder so


----------



## fiddel (11. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=629096


----------



## blub_m (13. April 2013)

Also dann 15h?!!


----------



## Biost0ne (13. April 2013)

Jo ich bin so gegen 15 H morgen da aber ohne bike :/ evtl. bin ich erst 15,20 da kommt drauf an wie der bus fährt


----------



## Nordlicht95 (14. April 2013)

ich komm auch vorbei...


----------



## funtomas (14. April 2013)

werde so zwischen 15:00 - 16:00 mal vorbei schauhen...


----------



## click (14. April 2013)

Bin ebenfalls ab 15:00 am Berg


----------



## Biost0ne (14. April 2013)

Also am 21.4 ist ein Treffen in der Forstbaumschule Kiel.... um 18 UHR (besprechung) wegen Vorstand....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## click (16. April 2013)

Feinstes Wetter heute - bin ab 16:00 auf dem Gelände


----------



## Biost0ne (16. April 2013)

Bin leider erst morgen da  heute wird gegrillt !


----------



## Nordlicht95 (16. April 2013)

kann auch erst morgen.....wer wäre dann so ugf da???


----------



## Biost0ne (16. April 2013)

Ich um 14 uhr morgen


----------



## blub_m (16. April 2013)

Ab 17.15/17.30 wäre ich da!


----------



## Nordlicht95 (16. April 2013)

hört sich doch gut an...=)


----------



## dantonu (16. April 2013)

Also ich war bis eben da und hab keinen von euch gesehen?


----------



## Biost0ne (16. April 2013)

Heute ist ja auch nicht morgen  bring auch die säge mit xD


----------



## blub_m (18. April 2013)

Bin Morgen ab 15h da. Sandro wollte auch kommen, Jannek ggf. auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLen (18. April 2013)

große dirtline läuft jetzt auch ! wochenede wird KRASS!


----------



## Thies65 (19. April 2013)

Ich schau heut auch noch ma rein.....


----------



## blub_m (19. April 2013)

15h werd ich wohl doch nicht ganz schaffen


----------



## Biost0ne (21. April 2013)

So ich bin heute zirka 15.30 aufem gelände  wollten ja alle von da aus zur Forstbaumschule fahren


----------



## blub_m (21. April 2013)

Ich wohl gegen 13/14h je nachdem, wann ich aus Segeberg loskomme.


----------



## TjomTjom (22. April 2013)

So nu bin ich auch mal hier angemeldet  Moin an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (22. April 2013)

Wilkommen  

hier für alle...  

hier geht es zur gruppe !!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=611 

lg  vini


----------



## funtomas (22. April 2013)

So, hab mir die Verwaltung der Interessengemeinschaft angesehen. Die Verwaltung geht scheinbar nur durch den Benutzer der die Gemeinschaft eingerichtet hat.
Wenn jemand ein Ahnung hat wie es auch anders geht.... bitte melden!
Hab die letzten beiden Beitrittsanfragen bearbeitet!
bis denn...
Thomas


----------



## Biost0ne (22. April 2013)

@funtomas ist auch nicht schlimm ich kann aber jetzt auch auch Threads erstellen  mehr braucht man ja eigentlich nicht... 

lg


----------



## blub_m (22. April 2013)

Mach mich jetzt auf den Weg zum Gelände.


----------



## Biost0ne (22. April 2013)

Ich bin erst mittwoch wieder da


----------



## TjomTjom (22. April 2013)

Heute musste ich leider arbeiten, aber morgen werd ich auf jeden fall wieder da sein


----------



## blub_m (22. April 2013)

Je nach Wetter bin ich Morgen auch da

Edit: also irgendwann ab 17.30/18h


----------



## Biost0ne (22. April 2013)

ich könnte morgen um 7 uhr morgens schon da sein  aber alleine ist auch Blöd


----------



## TjomTjom (22. April 2013)

Wetter soll morgen so sein wie heute 
Ich könnte auch um 7 uhr schon da sein, das einzige was ich morgen muss is abends lernen...
Denke mal ich bin irgendwann zwischen 12 und 13 uhr am gelände wenn dann noch keiner da is schwing ich halt erstmal nen bisl die Schaufel


----------



## Biost0ne (22. April 2013)

Ja sonst lass uns doch morgen um 12 uhr an der hörn treffen  und dann fahren wir zusammen da hin  und dann schwingen wir gemeinsam die schaufel xDDD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TjomTjom (22. April 2013)

Das klingt sehr gut


----------



## Biost0ne (23. April 2013)

So TjomTjom und ich sind gleich aufem gelände


----------



## TheLen (23. April 2013)

komme 17-17:30 !


----------



## TheLen (23. April 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/308303 so  muss das aussehen !


----------



## Biost0ne (23. April 2013)

TheLen schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/308303 so  muss das aussehen !




Kisten in denn Boden  und man könnte auch mal mit richtigem werkzeug arbeiten  torben und ich haben heute von 11 bis 16 uhr geschaufelt... 

Das beste teil zur zeit aufem gelände ist die hacke !


----------



## TjomTjom (23. April 2013)

Uuuund ich hab natürlich vergessen noch nen bild zu machen 
Naja auf jeden fall passiert was auf dem gelände


----------



## TheLen (23. April 2013)

die werkzeuge reichen eigentlich völlig haben ja die gesamte dirt line damit geschaufelt ....


----------



## TjomTjom (23. April 2013)

Stimmt schon geil wäre es aber wenn wir sonen boden hätten wie die in dem vid 
sieht ja fast so aus als hätten die die kieslaster die das material ranbringen einfach rausgeschnitten^^


----------



## blub_m (24. April 2013)

Respekt...jetzt darf ich mich wohl tatsächlich nicht mehr vor der Line drücken^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (24. April 2013)

Aber ein sparten wäre schon toll.. da die eine schaufel ja auch bald aufgiebt...


----------



## funtomas (24. April 2013)

TheLen schrieb:


> die werkzeuge reichen eigentlich völlig haben ja die gesamte dirt line damit geschaufelt ....



aber mit einem Fiskars-Spaten macht es doppelt so viel Spaß...


----------



## Biost0ne (24. April 2013)

Richtig


----------



## TjomTjom (24. April 2013)

So weit bin ich immerhin bis heute mittag gekommen^^ landung wird morgen fertig gemacht 







memo an mich... das mächste mal mach ich das bild kleiner^^


----------



## Biost0ne (24. April 2013)

Bin morgen auch wieder da   ab wann bist du da Tjom


----------



## TheLen (24. April 2013)

komme morgen auch gegen 3-4 denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (24. April 2013)

Joar da sind wir bestimmt noch da  fahren auch erst um 12 los


----------



## TheLen (25. April 2013)

will morgen hin je früher desto besser !


----------



## TjomTjom (25. April 2013)

ab wann kannste denn, wenn früh kann ich auch noch rum kommen muss halt 15:45uhr auf arbeit sein...


----------



## TheLen (25. April 2013)

10? 11? noch früher?


----------



## TjomTjom (25. April 2013)

10 uhr am gelände treffen?


----------



## TheLen (25. April 2013)

jop 10-10:30 )


----------



## TjomTjom (25. April 2013)

top


----------



## blub_m (25. April 2013)

Ich werd's wohl erst zu 14h schaffen. Wer wäre denn abends beim Critical Mass dabei?


----------



## TheLen (26. April 2013)

das fängt gleich mega an zu schiffen :/ ich fahre wohl nicht hin


----------



## TheLen (26. April 2013)

ich fahre jetzt hin zum diggern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLen (27. April 2013)

die kona boys und thorben sind schon da .. ich fahre gegen 13:30 hin !!
sehen uns !


----------



## Biost0ne (27. April 2013)

Bin morgen so um 14.30 aufem gelände  
Mit meinem Pig Missile


----------



## blub_m (28. April 2013)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch kurz vorbeizuschauen


----------



## TheLen (28. April 2013)

mittwoch heckenschneide bau und grill tag`? haben ja alle frei


----------



## TjomTjom (28. April 2013)

sehr gute idee ich bin dabei


----------



## Biost0ne (28. April 2013)

Alle frei haha 

Ist jemand morgen aufem gelände ?! also montag...

Und ich bekomme von der lw werft ein spinnt  darf mir 1 aussuchen xD


----------



## TheLen (29. April 2013)

ja fett dann mach dir den klar vincent !


ob man für malente jetzt das dicke dh rad braucht ich weiß ja nicht ... irgendwie sieht das auch ganz gut ht tauglich aus ...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oal55vRjqzU"]Malente nach dem Umbau - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Biost0ne (29. April 2013)

Ahahah am ende ist in jedem Park mein Mega Drop... aber da  fail 

finde das ist kein park... einfach nur ein wald stück !


----------



## TheLen (29. April 2013)

ich will da gar keinen hass schüren oder so hab mir das nur ganz anders vorgestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (29. April 2013)

Ist auf jeden fall ausbau fähig....  

die sind ja quasi auch noch am neu anfang...


----------



## TjomTjom (29. April 2013)

Also ich würde mal behaubten das ich mich da locker noch mit meinem hardtail runterjagen kann


----------



## Biost0ne (29. April 2013)

Joar  

morgen bin ich ab 12 uhr aufem gelände etwas schaufeln... \m/


----------



## TjomTjom (29. April 2013)

Ich weiß noch nicht wann ich morgen rum komme aber wollte auf jeden fall morgen zum gelände


----------



## TjomTjom (30. April 2013)

So ich bin am berg...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (30. April 2013)

ab wann geht's denn morgen los???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (30. April 2013)

würde sagen um 12 uhr alle treffen  und dann bauen etc. und 15 uhr grilln ^^

Wehr bringt kohle mit ?


----------



## Da-Luck (30. April 2013)

Moin moin,
kennt ihr jmd der n gabelservice bei ner rock shox boxxer machen kann?

gruß Hendrik


----------



## TjomTjom (30. April 2013)

Hört sich gut an mit 12 uhr  werde gucken das ich das schaffe^^ @Da-Luck, selber machen kommt nicht in frage? anleitung mit füllständen undso findet man ja im i-net. 

das einzige wo ich bis jetzt service gemacht habe ist ne alte bomber Z1 und ne alte rockshox judi SL, wirklich schwierig ist es an sich nicht.


----------



## Da-Luck (30. April 2013)

doch kommt auch in frage, habe es bist jetzt bei diversen motorrädern gemacht und noch nicht beim Fahrrad. Wo bekommt man denn teile her ?
Habe dieses Problem:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407819


----------



## TjomTjom (30. April 2013)

Scheint ja nen dichtungsproblem zu sein, das das öl von der dämpfereinheit also vom standrohr ins tauchrohr läuft
vielleicht ist ja auf der seite nen dichtungskit für deine gabel bei gerade mal nen bisl gegooglet 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p4d71f43e6d98e3a2688bde61003bac8e/s/Rock-Shox-Service-Kit.html

Bzw. brauchst du anscheinend nur den standrohrboden auf der seite der dämpfereineit.


----------



## blub_m (30. April 2013)

WTF ist 15h denn für ne Zeit zum Grillen??^^ Ich glaube ich hab garnicht mehr genug zum Grillen da...bin froh, wenn ich Morgen so rumkriege. Aber werde trotzdem ab 12/13h da sein!


----------



## Biost0ne (30. April 2013)

Kk Wird bestimmt ein lustiger tag ^^ müssen nur den grill auf vorderman bringen.... ^^


----------



## TheLen (30. April 2013)

ich hab noch paar minni würste komme gegen 13 uhr ca  freu mich jungs ! kriegen noch besuch ausm osten !


----------



## blub_m (1. Mai 2013)

Auch wenn ich nichts zum Grillen habe: Bringt denn jemand Kohle und 'nen Grill mit?? Ohne wird's schwierig XD


----------



## TheLen (1. Mai 2013)

son kleiner rund grill liegt da glaube ich noch ... rost keine ahnung kohle keine ahung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thies65 (1. Mai 2013)

Bin gegen 12.30 auf'm Platz und bring die Spaten mit.....


----------



## TjomTjom (1. Mai 2013)

Ich fahr jetzt auf gut glück mal zu sky in schilksee, wenn die auf haben bringe ich grill und kohle mit, schreibe dann nochmal hier.


----------



## Biost0ne (1. Mai 2013)

So ich fahre zum gelände !!!

und ja der sky in schilksee hat auf  und Edeka in Mönckeberg...


----------



## blub_m (1. Mai 2013)

Habe doch noch was zum Grillen klargemacht...dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Torben Grill und Kohle bekommt 
Mach mich jetzt auch auf den Weg


----------



## TjomTjom (1. Mai 2013)

so grill und kohle ist alles vorhanden!


----------



## Biost0ne (1. Mai 2013)

Boar ich will


----------



## TheLen (2. Mai 2013)

startturm steht in den grundzügen brauchen aber mehr holz !!


----------



## Biost0ne (2. Mai 2013)

Brauchen nur ein transporter für das scheiss baumhaus jürgen kann leider nicht...


----------



## Biost0ne (3. Mai 2013)

So bin morgen ab 13 uhr am berg !  aber nur bis 18.30 uhr muss wieder arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TjomTjom (4. Mai 2013)

Moin, Werd nachher auch wieder am Gelände sein.

Anbei hat jemand nen Bleeding Kit für die Formula ORO K18 das ich mir mal leihen könnte?


----------



## TheLen (4. Mai 2013)

komme nun auch !


----------



## TheLen (8. Mai 2013)

thorben und ich sind gleich da jannik kommt auch ! was ist mit unserem lieblings veganer und winterberg tourist ?


----------



## click (8. Mai 2013)

mach mich ebenfalls gleich auf den weg und bringe die sense mit


----------



## blub_m (9. Mai 2013)

Jo! Winterberg war geil XD
Habe allerdings erst Sonntag wieder Zeit und mein Bike bekommt grad 'ne neue Gabel. Deshalb erstmal kein biken...oder ich mops mir ein Bike^^


----------



## TjomTjom (9. Mai 2013)

moin, heute jemand am berg anzutreffen? wetter soll ja heute nicht so bombe sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (9. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich hin... da ich nachher wieder arbeiten muss !


----------



## TjomTjom (9. Mai 2013)

ich frag mich halt die ganze zeit ob man da heute fahren kann, gestern nach dem gewitter war halt voll matschig überall und wirklich zeit zum trocknen hatte es ja nicht...


----------



## Nordlicht95 (10. Mai 2013)

Wer hat heute bock auf radfahren???
Hab heute frei...


----------



## blub_m (10. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht seid ihr ja heute Abend noch länger da...habe heute und Morgen bis 17.30h FH


----------



## TheLen (10. Mai 2013)

hab auch bock !!


----------



## TjomTjom (10. Mai 2013)

bock hab ich auch, muss aber 15:45uhr zur arbeit...


----------



## TheLen (10. Mai 2013)

fahre gleich hin bringe noch ne rampe mit !


----------



## blub_m (12. Mai 2013)

Der Startturm sieht ja schonmal ganz gut aus...Wann soll das Geländer kommen?^^


----------



## TheLen (12. Mai 2013)

wenn jemand 3-4 dachlatten gebracht hat


----------



## TheLen (12. Mai 2013)

will denn heute jemand rollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TjomTjom (12. Mai 2013)

also ich wäre dabei!


----------



## Biost0ne (12. Mai 2013)

Ich roll erst montag oder Di.
Habe heute leider bis 19 uhr tag schicht -_-


----------



## blub_m (12. Mai 2013)

Ich mach mir jetzt was zu futtern und komm dann vorbei


----------



## TjomTjom (12. Mai 2013)

jo ich werd auch gleich los


----------



## TheLen (12. Mai 2013)

los gehts !


----------



## TjomTjom (13. Mai 2013)

heute jamand da?


----------



## TjomTjom (14. Mai 2013)

So ich mach mich gleich auf den weg zum gelände. hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige


----------



## Biost0ne (14. Mai 2013)

Komm jetzt auch


----------



## TheLen (14. Mai 2013)

raaaaaaaaaaaaaaadel fooaaaaaaaaaaaaaahn!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (14. Mai 2013)

Oder auch nicht... -_- mein vorbau hat sich grade an der Hörn Ganz verabschiedet.... !


----------



## blub_m (15. Mai 2013)

Werde heute gegen 18h da sein.


----------



## TheLen (15. Mai 2013)

thorben und ich geben uns jetzt )!


----------



## Biost0ne (15. Mai 2013)

Viel spass


----------



## Nordlicht95 (17. Mai 2013)

morgen jemand dabei???


----------



## TheLen (23. Mai 2013)

fahre jetzt los! tief stechen weit schmeißen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blub_m (23. Mai 2013)

Koche heute für die WG...Da muss ich früh anfangen^^ 
Vielleicht Morgen.


----------



## TheLen (25. Mai 2013)

die dirt line wird gepflegt und kriegt ihren feinschliff jedoch je weiter man nach rechts guckt aufm gelände desto wilder wird es ... UNCOOL!


----------



## TheLen (25. Mai 2013)

und auch heute heißt es bei den dirtern wieder tief stechen weit schmeißen ab 16:00


----------



## xeno42 (26. Mai 2013)

Und heute ?


----------



## blub_m (26. Mai 2013)

Gleich noch wählen und dann mach ich mich auf den Weg!

Edit: Es ist ja nicht so, dass es nicht dreckig und rutschig war...aber es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht...obwohl ich nicht immer gesehen hab, wo ich längsfahre XD


----------



## TheLen (27. Mai 2013)

keep it dirt ! wer willl morgen rollen? http://www.pinkbike.com/video/314451/


----------



## TheLen (28. Mai 2013)

ab jetzt sind thorben und ich am berg!


----------



## TheLen (29. Mai 2013)

und auch heute wiedmen sich die dirt fahrer wieder ihren lines !um sie zu pflegen aus zu bessern und neues zu erschaffen!


----------



## blub_m (29. Mai 2013)

Das ist ja schön....aber es hat leider nicht jeder soviel Freizeit wie ihr^^ Vielleicht komm ich ab 17h vorbei.


----------



## Biost0ne (29. Mai 2013)

Sehe ich genau so  habe leider die woche tagschicht... da ich jemanden vertretten muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TjomTjom (29. Mai 2013)

Was heute so am gelände enstanden ist...


----------



## funtomas (30. Mai 2013)

Geile Sache...


----------



## TheLen (30. Mai 2013)

radeln !!


----------



## blub_m (30. Mai 2013)

Ich denke mal, dass ich gegen 17.30h da bin!

EDIT: wird doch eher 18h oder so...


----------



## TjomTjom (31. Mai 2013)

mach mich jetzt auf den weg zum gelände bin bis max 15 uhr da, dann darf ich arbeiten^^


----------



## TjomTjom (1. Juni 2013)

werd heute wieder so ab 12uhr am berg sein


----------



## xeno42 (1. Juni 2013)

Mann seit IHR GEIL komm morgen gucken.Aber fahrt vorsichtig.


----------



## TheLen (1. Juni 2013)

morgen volle kannte rad fahren ! ab wann ist wer da ? ich wollte so ab 14 uhr


----------



## blub_m (2. Juni 2013)

Hätte jemand von euch Interesse am 9.6 in Malente zu fahren? Ich hätte mehr Bock, wenn noch jemand anderes fahren würde + ich könnte 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit (auch für Freitag/Samstag Training) gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLen (2. Juni 2013)

ich und jörn wollen auch contest fahren !


----------



## TjomTjom (3. Juni 2013)

wäre auch dabei brauche aber dann noch was fürn rücken und die ellen bogen was ich mir leihen könnte...


----------



## blub_m (3. Juni 2013)

Morgen bin ich ab 17.15h auf dem Gelände.


----------



## KeinBike (4. Juni 2013)

Hachja..

Vor über einem Jahr (watt rennt die Zeit...) hatt eich hier schon gefragt, ob ich mit meinem Hund mal bei euch aufs Gelände darf- erinnert sich bestimmt keiner dran  macht auch nüscht.
Ich war nun ne Weile nicht mehr bei euch, Himmel seid ihr fleißig gewesen.
Nuja, egal.

Ich hab nochmal n unkonventionelles Anliegen.


Da ich mich eventuell im November hier in Kiel an der Fotoschule bewerben will, bin ich grad auf der Suche nach Übungsobjekten, bzw gaaanz evtl würden fliegende Bikes auch zum gestellten Thema passen... aber das ist noch nicht raus.
In jedem Fall wollte ich fragen, ob ich vielleicht mal zum Probefotografieren bei euch lang kommen darf.
Ihr könnt hinterher dann auch ggf entstandene Bilder haben, aber ich kann nichts versprechen- und Wunder vollbringen leider auch nicht. Meine Kamera hat genau wie ich leider noch ziemlich enge Grenzen...
Nach der Ausbildung würd ich dann evtl halt eh gern in Richtung Sport/Action Fotografie gehen, aber das steht ja noch in den Sternen.

Vielleicht haben ja ein/zwei von euch mal Bock auf sowas. 
Ich würd mich freuen!

Ihr könnt euch, da ich hier nicht so oft reinguck, gern per Mail melden:
[email protected] (jaja, affige Mail, die hab ich seit ich 11 Jahre alt bin  )

Liebe Grüße,
Malin


----------



## TheLen (4. Juni 2013)

pfeife und stopuhr sind eingepackt heute wird schnell gefahren ! ab 17 uhr da


----------



## Biost0ne (4. Juni 2013)

Habe "Keinbike" mal geantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blub_m (5. Juni 2013)

bin heute denke ich wieder ab 17/18h da.


----------



## Biost0ne (5. Juni 2013)

Ich fahrre jetzt gleich los


----------



## blub_m (5. Juni 2013)

Habe zumindest für Freitag ein Auto organisiert mit 2er Fahrradträger. Sonntag könnte auch klappen. 
Kann also denke ich 3 Leute mit Bike mitnehmen.


----------



## TjomTjom (5. Juni 2013)

ich mach mich nu auch auf den weg


----------



## TheLen (5. Juni 2013)

matze: bistn killer <3


----------



## TjomTjom (6. Juni 2013)

der urwald weicht langsam^^


----------



## Biost0ne (6. Juni 2013)

Freu mich schon auf samstag bauen


----------



## blub_m (10. Juni 2013)

Ergebnisse sind online: http://downhill-series.com/?page_id=368

Habe denen noch ne Mail geschrieben, dass unser Vereinsname bei den Fahrern nochmal nachgetragen wird...Ihr habt ja extra fleißig aufgeschrieben oder Tüdelchen gemacht^^

von uns gefahren sind:

Lennart (Platz 5 Junioren)

Masters Men:
Matze (34)
Thorben (51)
Sascha (61) 
Jörn (62) 
Leve (63)

Für die wenige Erfahrung die wir so haben finde ich haben wir garnicht so schlecht abgeschnitten^^

Am 7.9. geht's dann nach Neubrandenburg...oder?!!


----------



## TjomTjom (10. Juni 2013)

Ja Neubrandenburg muss auf jeden fall losgehen  
verdammt bin einen platz an den punkten vorbei  aber du hast ja immerhin nen paar gesammelt  das muss ausgebaut werden 
Der tag hat auf jeden super laune gemacht und für imgrunde null kondition (zumindest in meinem fall^^) finde ich unsere plätze garnicht schlecht 

Glaub ich werd mal anfangen ausdauer zu trainieren!!!


----------



## TheLen (10. Juni 2013)

junge matze halbtot gestrampelt !! top run im steinfeld haste aber richtig was liegen gelassen ....:/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invator (13. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen,

hab euch grad' entdeckt hier und bin erstaunt was für 'ne nette Strecke ihr da gebaut habt!
Bin zwar noch absolut grün hinter den Ohren was Freeride usw. angeht, würde es aber mal versuchen. 
Oder einfach nur mal paar Leute treffen, mit denen man zusammen fahren und Spaß haben kann.

Habt ihr regelmäßige Zeiten oder wird sich immer spontan getroffen?
Die HP ist leider nicht mehr vorhanden.

Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## TheLen (13. Juni 2013)

Moin dennis schau einfach regelmäßig hier herrein dann bist du ummer informiert wenn jemand da ist


----------



## blub_m (13. Juni 2013)

Du solltest noch wissen, dass wir keine richtigen Touren fahren. Bzw. vereinzelte Mitglieder schon, aber nicht als Verein. Unser Gelände ist relativ klein. Es ist also eher ein kurzes Bergabfahren (über Obstacles, Sprünge, etc) und wieder Hinaufschieben. 
Aber wie schon geschrieben: bei Interesse einfach mal ins Forum gucken. 
Am Wochenende sind die Chancen größer, jemanden dort anzutreffen.

Für die HP war leider kein Geld mehr vorhanden. Wird aber dran gearbeitet.


----------



## invator (13. Juni 2013)

Sauber, denn komm ich mal vorbei sobald hier jemand was reinschreibt und ich Zeit habe.

Danke schon ma!

Jo, das mit den Touren macht nichts, die sind mir nicht so wichtig.


----------



## TjomTjom (13. Juni 2013)

Moin Moin

Wir sind eignetlich regelmäßig auf dem gelände zum fahren oder bauen. meist schreiben wir hier dann auch rein wenn wir hinfahren, aber bei gutem wetter am wochenende sollte dort spätestens am nachmittag jemand anzutreffen sein.

Neue gesichter sind immer gerne gesehen 
Und was die fahr erfahrung angeht, die kannst du bei uns super sammeln  von klein bis groß ist alles an sprüngen vorhanden, kann also klein anfangen und sich langsam steigern...

Gibt allerdings eine vorraussetzung OHNE HELM GEHT NICHTS! 

Ja die internetseite wird es auch nichtmehr geben. alles was so am gelände passiert und treffen oder ähnliches werden hier übers forum oder bei denen die es haben über facebook abgeklärt. 

Bei weiteren fragen gerne nachhacken 

MfG
Thorben

edit sagt: verdammt zu langsam^^


----------



## TheLen (14. Juni 2013)

jemand heute da?


----------



## blub_m (14. Juni 2013)

Mache mich gleich auf den Weg!


----------



## TheLen (14. Juni 2013)

gut dann bis gleich 
checkt das:
http://downhill-series.com/?p=405#!lightbox[405]/2/


----------



## TjomTjom (15. Juni 2013)

werd nu mal meine sachen packen und dann los zum gelände, len und die konaboys sind heute auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invator (15. Juni 2013)

Ok cool, ich komm dann auch mal vorbei. So gegen 10 vor 3. Ist echt n ganzen Stück weg von meiner Bude ;-)


----------



## blub_m (16. Juni 2013)

Muss zwar heute auch lernen, aber wollte vielleicht gegen 17h vorbeikommen.


----------



## blub_m (18. Juni 2013)

Bin heute ab ca 17h auf dem Gelände!


----------



## TjomTjom (18. Juni 2013)

Geiles video!!! Top!
dann sieht man sich ja un 17 uhr


----------



## TheLen (19. Juni 2013)

video schockt wann filmen wir mehr? )


----------



## blub_m (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich mit Prüfungen durch bin, ihr größere Rampen gebaut habt und die Welt nicht mehr untergeht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TjomTjom (20. Juni 2013)

len und ich sind am berg!


----------



## xeno42 (20. Juni 2013)

am montag nach der kieler Woche kann man ab 08:00 das holz von der krusenkoppel holen!!! 
ulrich


----------



## Biost0ne (20. Juni 2013)

Geil  Ulrich 

hier habt ihr mal eben paar geile fotos von sprüngen ?


----------



## KeinBike (20. Juni 2013)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> hier habt ihr mal eben paar geile fotos von sprüngen ?





Hrhr, als ob ichs gefühlt hätte.

Vincent sagt, er ist grad arbeitstechnisch eingespannt und ich solle hier direkt mal fragen, ob ich am 29.06. (Samstag) mal zum Fotografieren vorbei kommen kann. 

Wie gesagt, nix dolles erwarten, ich üb noch, aber manchmal gelingen mir doch ganz gute Bilder


----------



## TheLen (20. Juni 2013)

nächste woche ist schlecht wegen kieler woche ocean jump ...:/

ja aber wie transportieren wir das holz?


----------



## TheLen (20. Juni 2013)

bild: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1001168_562451907134030_618423016_n.jpg


----------



## Biost0ne (20. Juni 2013)

Ich habe hier auch holz... aber kommt ja keiner -_- Europaletten, 2-3 Meter Holz plancken usw.... alles hier


----------



## KeinBike (21. Juni 2013)

TheLen schrieb:


> nächste woche ist schlecht wegen kieler woche ocean jump ...:/



Damn it, Recht haste.
Naja, vielleicht haben ja ein-zwei doch Lust, ist für mich ohnehin chilliger, wenns nicht gleich 20 Mann sind. 

Schaun wa ma.


----------



## blub_m (22. Juni 2013)

Ich denke mal, dass ich gegen 15h da bin.


----------



## momme_ (27. Juni 2013)

moin moin,
würde gerne mal vorbeischauen, habe von dem Park gehört. Ich habe aber keine Erfahrung mit springen oder ähnlichem. Alles was ich kann ist ein endloser Wheelie.
Habe ein Giant Stp 0. Ich hätte durchaus Lust, einfach mal ein bisschen rumzuprobieren.

Ist denn dort während der Kiwo überhaupt etwas los?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blub_m (27. Juni 2013)

@momme_: Das wird wohl sehr vom Wetter abhängig sein^^ 
Fahren kannst du aber immer, solange du 'nen Helm aufsetzt.
Mal gucken, wie gut ich mit'm Lernen vorankomme. Ggf. bin ich Morgen da. Ich denke Samstag wird auch jemand dort sein.


Gegebenenfalls könnte ich Montag meinen Mitbewohner überreden, Holz zu holen. Allerdings habe ich eigentlich keine Zeit. Kennt von euch sonst jemand Leute mit 'nem Auto/Transport + Hänger?
Denn so leicht kommen wir sonst wohl kaum an frisches Holz ran.


----------



## momme_ (27. Juni 2013)

Jo, Wetter ist leider total ******* 

Denke ich fahr morgen Nachmittag einfach mal hin, wenns nicht zu sehr regnet.

Und geht es um die ganzen Bretter, von den Gebilden, die man auf der Krusenkoppel zusammennagelt?
Wir hätten nen alten Vw t4, vielleicht kann ich ja ein Elternteil oder eines meiner älteren Geschwister überreden, den mal vollzuladen.


----------



## blub_m (28. Juni 2013)

Also wenn das Wetter so bleibt bin ich gegen 17/17.30h am Gelände.


----------



## momme_ (28. Juni 2013)

same here


----------



## Stilzicke (28. Juni 2013)

Heute ist um 19:00 Critical Mass https://www.facebook.com/events/659595010721798/

morgen Abend gibt es dann ein Alleycat in Kiel.  

https://www.facebook.com/events/474008469327119/?fref=ts


----------



## momme_ (28. Juni 2013)

Ich werde trotz des leichten Regens auf jeden Fall gegen 17 Uhr vorbeischauen.
Heute abend ist leider schon verplant...


----------



## momme_ (28. Juni 2013)

Bin morgen wieder da. Hat heute echt Spaß gemacht!
Hätte auch noch ein Angebot. Meine Mutter wäre bereit mitm Vw-Bus Montag Holz zu holen. müssten sich noch mindestens 2 Leute zum mithelfen melden.


----------



## blub_m (29. Juni 2013)

Wenn's Wetter so bleibt bin ich gegen 17h da.


----------



## momme_ (29. Juni 2013)

ich auch, endlich wieder blauer Himmel seit langem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momme_ (29. Juni 2013)

Kann mich mal jemand in die Facebookgruppe einladen --> Momme Lm


----------



## TheLen (2. Juli 2013)

fahre gleich hin !


----------



## TjomTjom (2. Juli 2013)

mach mich auch gleich auf den weg!


----------



## click (5. Juli 2013)

Heute Nachmittag kommt die Sonne raus, mache mich später mal auf den Weg... endlich mal wieder Homespot!


----------



## blub_m (5. Juli 2013)

Gönne mir auch mal 'ne kleine Lernpause. Bzw lerne jetzt noch etwas und komme dann später^^


----------



## TjomTjom (7. Juli 2013)

hi werd heute so ab 16uhr am berg sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blub_m (7. Juli 2013)

Ich bin auch gegen 16.30/17h da


----------



## TheLen (8. Juli 2013)

ich komm gegen 17:30 an berg


----------



## TjomTjom (9. Juli 2013)

Mach mich um 16uhr auf den weg zum gelände


----------



## blub_m (10. Juli 2013)

Bin Morgen ab 11h auf'm Gelände!


----------



## TjomTjom (10. Juli 2013)

Cool dann bin ich morgen auch um 11uhr da, allerdings muss ich um 12uhr dann auch erstmal wieder los und komme dann abends wieder

Achso er ist da


----------



## blub_m (10. Juli 2013)

Das Ding sieht echt heiß aus! Aber du musst dir jetzt nochmal 'nen kleineren Sattel holen XD


----------



## blub_m (12. Juli 2013)

Die meisten Lines sind jetzt wieder frei. 
Morgen wollte Thorben gegen 10h da sein, ich komme gegen 11h. Dann wird noch ein bischen weitergehäckselt und wir fangen an, die lange Freerideline zu bauen.


----------



## TheLen (13. Juli 2013)

lange freeride line mit großem drop )


----------



## Kevin89 (13. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungs,

wo kann man denn in Kiel oder Umgebung mal nach Helmen mit Gesichtsschutz gucken ?


----------



## Biost0ne (13. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte mir den hier geholt  echt geil für den preis 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/370695606030...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blub_m (13. Juli 2013)

Also bestellen kannst du die bestimmt bei fast allen. Anprobieren eher bei recht großen Märkten. Selbst da kannst du bei Fullfacehelmen häufig nur ein kleines Sortiment finden. (Ich selber kaufe selten in Kiel und kenn mich daher nicht aus )

Deinem Bike nach zu urteilen suchst du aber eher so etwas oder? 
-> [ame="http://www.amazon.de/sport-freizeit/dp/B0063HKBXK"]MET MTB Helme MTB All Mountain Helm Parachute mit Kinnbügel schwarz matt (Größe: L (58 - 61 cm)): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Sind zumindest deutlich angenehmer für Touren.


----------



## TheLen (13. Juli 2013)

matze das ist die passende kurve nach dem drop https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1069124_341595929304671_208185902_n.jpg


----------



## TheLen (13. Juli 2013)

thorben der freischneider killer hat mit den vorbeireitungen für den großen drop angefangen https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....3x403/970596_575001502545737_1093904391_n.jpg


----------



## blub_m (13. Juli 2013)

Alles klar. Bringe er mir 5m³ Lehm und so werde ich dir diese wundertolle Kurve shapen^^


----------



## blub_m (14. Juli 2013)

Bin gegen 14h auf'm Gelände


----------



## Kevin89 (14. Juli 2013)

MatzePopatze schrieb:


> Also bestellen kannst du die bestimmt bei fast allen. Anprobieren eher bei recht großen Märkten. Selbst da kannst du bei Fullfacehelmen häufig nur ein kleines Sortiment finden. (Ich selber kaufe selten in Kiel und kenn mich daher nicht aus )
> 
> Deinem Bike nach zu urteilen suchst du aber eher so etwas oder?
> -> MET MTB Helme MTB All Mountain Helm Parachute mit Kinnbügel schwarz matt (Größe: L (58 - 61 cm)): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> ...




Moin moin ! 

nene suchte schon sowas wie den von o'neil nur mit ohne anprobieren ist halt immer kacke. Der Helm wäre halt dafür da, wenn man mal n bisschen auf die Kacke hauen will  Stelle es mir unangenehm vor auf den Zähnen die Hörntreppen runterzurutschen oder so  

Fallen die größen denn so ähnlich wie bei den Crossern aus ? Dann könnte man da ja mal einen antesten 

btw: Ist euer Gelände in Wik eigentlich auch anfängertauglich ?


----------



## TheLen (14. Juli 2013)

klar bei uns ist für jeden was dabei 

 ich hab bei meinem helm einfach nach ner größentabelle gegooglet dann kopf umfang gemessen und fertig


----------



## Kevin89 (14. Juli 2013)

Sehr schön, dann werd ich mit Sicherheit mal vorbeigucken, sobald ich etwas Fahrpraxis und Helm und Handschühchen habe  

Handwerkliches Geschick ist durchaus auch vorhanden falls von nöten....ihr seit da ja ordentlich am basteln.

Kann man da auch irgendwo sein Auto abstellen ? Wohne in der nähe der FH bis ich rad in Wik bin, bin ich ja körperlich schon tot


----------



## TjomTjom (14. Juli 2013)

Parkplatz ist quasi direkt vor der "tür" bin auch öfter mit auto da. 

Wenn du rum kommen möchtest am besten vorher ins forum gucken oder nachfragen ob an dem tag jemand da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin89 (14. Juli 2013)

Klar 

Wird aber sicher noch ein paar Wochen dauern, nicht das ich mich da komplett blamiere 

Kennt einer von euch das Waldstück am Ostufer ? Liegt praktisch zwischen Dietrichsdorf und Möntkeberg, bin da vorhin (leider mit dem Altagsrad) durchgeradelt und das sieht auch sehr interessant aus ..lange rel. flache treppen teilweise recht steile abhänge


----------



## Biost0ne (14. Juli 2013)

Joar komme von dem Ufer  ist echt ne schöne ecke


----------



## Kevin89 (14. Juli 2013)

Sehr geil 

Wohne da auch   so die ecke georg herrmann & herzstr  falls das was sagt


----------



## Biost0ne (14. Juli 2013)

Ja D-Dorf...  

aber ich komme aus ellerbek ^^


----------



## TjomTjom (14. Juli 2013)

Blamieren tut sich bei uns keiner... jeder ist mal angefangen 

In dem waldstück war ich bis jetzt nur mal zufuß unterwegs^^


----------



## blub_m (15. Juli 2013)

Thorben und ich wollen Morgen so ab 11/12h schaufeln und biken. Die Landung für den Drop muss ja fertig werden^^

Wer Lust hat, darf gerne mithelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TjomTjom (16. Juli 2013)

Mach mich gegen 12 uhr auf den weg zum gelände!


----------



## Kevin89 (17. Juli 2013)

Nabend,

mein Rad ist heute endlich angekommen 

Gleich ne Runde durch den Wald gedreht.... man schockt das 

Handschühchen vom Moppedladen gabs auch gleich dazu 


Bekomme aber irgendwie den Manual ( hinten ) noch nicht wirklich hin...lehn mich ganz nach hinten mit langen Armen und wipp dann mit dem Arsch...es will sich einfach nicht bewegen


----------



## invator (17. Juli 2013)

Weiß jemand was das hier ist?

54.367606,10.102784 

Bin vorhin nichts ahnend ein bisschen im Wald herum gefahren als ich auf einmal dieses Monster sah! Geschätzt vom tiefsten bis hochsten Punkt 10m. Viele verschiedene Abfahrten.
Auf der "Rückseite" des Lochs scheint noch ne Cross-Stecke zu sein. Bin da nicht weiter lang.
Ein bisschen stutzig haben mich die ganzen Reiter-Schilder gemacht. Wobei ich kaum glaube, dass Pferde solche Ansitege schaffen 
Es sind auch Radpuren zu sehen. Obwohl ich die eher 'nem Motorroller zuordnen würde^^

Vll weiß ja einer wem das "gehört" und ob man das nutzen darf.


/EDIT:

Kevin, ich seh grad erst dass du auch von "hier" kommst  (wohne Verdieck / Ecke Lüderitz)
Bin ebenfalls ganz frisch dabei. Hab' mein Bike jetzt gut 'nen Monat und war zwei mal am Berg.
Den Wald, welchen du meinst kenne ich auch. Bin da zwar immer nur durch gefahren, auf dem Weg nach Laboe, Schönberger Strand usw. Finde den ein bisschen Klein und unpraktisch. Oder ich habe die guten Ecken noch nicht gefunden;-)
Der Weg nach Wik ist echt nervig. Wenn ich kein Bock auf so lange fahren habe, nehm' ich die Fähre von Mönkeberg nach Bellevue. Spart gute 20min und für Studenten brauchst nur 'ne Fahrradkarte für 2 Mark 40.


----------



## Kevin89 (17. Juli 2013)

Nabend,

ja sehr geil dann spricht doch nichtts gegen eine kleine Runde bin jetzt knappe 3 Std über stock stein & Strand gefahren ( man bremst der sand wenn man da reinspringt  ) und mega fertig.

Finde den Wald ganz angenehm, wenn man sich mal etwas zeit nimmt, dann findet man auch ein paar ganz coole ecken 

Gut, dass hier auch einer dabei ist, der ein ähnliches Bike wie ich fährt, von der Bauart her


----------



## click (17. Juli 2013)

@invator
Das ist der große Krater am Tannenberg, da kannst du gut mit dem Bike runterbrettern. Von dort oben führt eine kleine Line nach Süden, endet nach 50 Metern an zwei Kratern, die zu Dirtjumps ausgebaut sind.


----------



## TjomTjom (17. Juli 2013)

Das ist ne alte bombenkule im tennenberger gehölz, da hat früher quasi mal alles angefangen macht schon laune da durch zu heizen, auf der ecke hatten wir auch mal nen paar strecken gebaut die allerdings wieder abgerissen wurden, das war noch bevor wir unser gelände hatten...


----------



## click (17. Juli 2013)

Der Abzweiger vom Northshore (Drop rechts runter zum rechten Teil des Geländes) ist heute fertig geworden. Auf die Landung muss noch ne Schippe Erde drauf... ist noch nicht richtig komprimiert, aber schon fahrbar.

Hasendraht auf dem Holz fehlt noch, haben wir da ne Rolle auf dem Gelände?


----------



## TjomTjom (17. Juli 2013)

Ja top! Das sieht mal richtig Geil aus!

Kann ich mir morgen vormittag dann ja in echt angucken 

Ne haben wir leider nicht, den Drath für den Tricksprung hatte lennart noch rumliegen. Müsste man wohl kaufen... oder glück haben das noch wer was rumliegen hat^^


----------



## Biost0ne (17. Juli 2013)

Habe noch draht hier liegen, aber nicht so fein etwas grober  aber war auch fürn hasen xD


----------



## Kevin89 (17. Juli 2013)

Da werde ich mir mit Sicherheit mal den ersten Knochenbruch meines Lebens einfangen...aber naja irgendwann ist immer das erste mal 

Ist der Querträger der frischen Konstruktion (bei bild 1 gut zu sehen) einfach ne Dachlatte oder doch was dickeres ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TjomTjom (17. Juli 2013)

Sieht schlimmer aus als es ist  
Ja hat ungefähr dachlattenvormat der querträger, hält aber auf jeden fall! falls da bedenken sind


----------



## Kevin89 (17. Juli 2013)

Nagut ich hätte da mindestens zwei dachlatten genommen aber ihr habt die Erfahrung! 

So gut Nacht  morgen gehts wieder um 4.40 raus


----------



## blub_m (18. Juli 2013)

Bin ab 12h da. Thorben und Jörn wohl auch.


----------



## blub_m (18. Juli 2013)

Morgen wieder ab 12h


----------



## TjomTjom (18. Juli 2013)

alles klar!
Was habt ihr heute noch so geschafft?


----------



## TheLen (18. Juli 2013)

sieht schick aus der drop jürgen ! bin morgen auch am start!


----------



## blub_m (18. Juli 2013)

Nen Double nach Jürgen's Drop. Die Landung muss allerdings noch optimiert werden, da man noch sehr ziehen muss, um da rüberzukommen^^


----------



## click (19. Juli 2013)

Bin gespannt, gibt's schon Bilder? Hab heute leider keine Zeit.
Morgen geht's nach Malente...


----------



## TheLen (19. Juli 2013)

der große drop sollte noch einmal geklopft werdenn läuft der bin den schon mehrfach angefahren aber trotz wässern war mir das ein wenig zu unsicher mit der landung ....

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7jvjnp7p1zirhc0/2013-07-19 16.59.30.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TjomTjom (21. Juli 2013)

Ich werd mich gleich auf den weg zum Berg machen Hannes und Matze kommen auch!


----------



## TheLen (21. Juli 2013)

*so  mecker motz wieso schaufelt ihr die landung vom alten northshore weg  für eine kurve von der jürge line? ist doch 1000000 mal besser irgendwo  nen loch zu graben bzw erde weg zu nehmen als ne line die man in 2  wochen fertig machen hätte können zu zerschaufeln?! landung vom drop in  der line ist jetzt auch so flowig wie ein stein feld wenn man etwas  kaputt fährt dann bitte ausbessern !!*


----------



## blub_m (22. Juli 2013)

Ganz entspannt...die wenige Erde, die wir da genommen haben...außerdem steht ja eh noch in den Sternen, wann die Line gebaut wird.
Die Landung ist nicht kaputter, als was *wir beide* am Freitag da an Dellen reingefahren haben.


----------



## TheLen (22. Juli 2013)

video ist richtig gut 

ne trotzdem nicht so geil das da rum gegraben wurde ...
die landung ist  so ruppig das es einfach gar keinen spaß mehr macht


----------



## TjomTjom (22. Juli 2013)

Video mal wieder Top!


----------



## blub_m (22. Juli 2013)

Mache mich jetzt auf den Weg.

EDIT: Nachdem mein Bowdenzug kurz vorm reißen war und beim Einfedern immer ein Knacken zu vernehmen war, bin ich jettz erstmal am reparieren...grrr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin89 (22. Juli 2013)

Kopflager lose/ im Arsch ? 

Wenn man mir erzählt hätte wie viel spaß das macht einfach nur so querfeldein durch den Wald zu ballern oder versuchen möglichst nicht umzufallen, dann hätte ich mir schon vor Jahren so nen Esel gekauft 

Bin dann aber zum krönenden Abschluss noch von der Billigpedale abgerutscht und hab mir das Schienbein angehauen...


----------



## blub_m (23. Juli 2013)

Thorben und ich sind ab 15h auf'm Gelände.


----------



## click (25. Juli 2013)

Hab mir heute Abend mal ne Session gegönnt und die Bauarbeiten  angeschaut, die an der neuen Line vorgenommen wurden. Ärgerlich  ist, wenn sinvolle Anlieger unnutzerweise komplett weggeschaufelt werden.

Die Stecke habe ich als möglichst lange, kurvenreiche 'Freeride Line' angelegt - war mehrere Tage Arbeit.

Der endgültiger Shape der Strecke fehlte noch, da zum Testen erstmal der Northshore-Abzweiger her musste, um mit Speed in die Stecke zu starten...

Die erste S-Kurvenkombi führt entweder als Mini-Hip-Jump über den Baumstamm oder alternativ bergab auf einen vorhandenen Sprung zu (momentan wieder am zuwachsen).

Gut ist, wenn wir möglichst viele Streckenoptionen haben. Der neue Mini Double ist als Sprung zwar nicht der Burner, man kommt durch diese Linienführung aber mit mehr Speed in den darauf folgenden Anlieger... also ne gute Option.

To do: *Der Anlieger* in der ersten Kurve direkt an der Hecke muss wieder her (habe heute schon mal angefangen mit dem Schaufeln). Wenn der richtig gebaut wird, dann gibt es beide Optionen parallel: S-Kurve oder Double. Auch die Landung vom Double muss die Anfahrt über die S-Kurve zulassen.

Wichtig: *die natürliche Geländestufe* weiter unten. Das Ding ist einmalig auf unserem Gelände und sollte auf jeden Fall unverändert bleiben. Habe heute da unten schon zwei dicke Holzbalken rumliegen sehen... das sah mir verdächtig nach Northshore-Bauvorhaben aus. Holzrampen und Drops haben wir mittlerweile reichlich auf dem Gelände, da also bitte ungefragt nichts hinzimmern. Die Kante ist zudem eine 1a Foto-Location.

Was am Timmerberg fehlte, war eine Strecke, die Single Trail like in weichem Waldboden nach unten führt, wo man nur mir guter Fahrtechnik flowig durch kommt, das Rad in die Kurve drückt und den Boden spritzen lassen kann... 

Falls jemand andere Meinung ist, dann bitte erst kommunizieren und nicht in Projekte eingreifen, in denen schon ne Menge Arbeit steckt.


----------



## blub_m (25. Juli 2013)

Ich denke mal, dass ich größtenteils dafür verantwortlich bin. Es juckt einen halt in den Fingern, wenn eine Line so gut freigelegt ist, aber noch nicht sehr flowig ist. Sorry...
Bin mit der Landung bzw dem Stück danach und dem Double auch nicht sehr glücklich...hatte ich mir irgendwie schneller vorgestellt.

Bin heute Nachmittag wieder am Gelände und werde nochmal versuchen das auszubessern.

Übrigens: Thorben und ich sind den 2m Drop vom Startturm erfolgreich gesprungen. Landung ist zwar noch sehr weich, so dass wir beide fast über den Lenker geflogen wären, aber macht ansonsten Spaß!

Hat jemand Lust, Freitag mit nach Malente zu kommen? Thorben hat sich vermutlich einen Handwurzelknochen gebrochen (steht Morgen fest) und fällt daher aus...


----------



## Biost0ne (25. Juli 2013)

Nach Wacken bin ich auch wieder am start... 

und dann baue ich endlich die Auffahrt Rampe fertig !

Hoffe mal bei Thorben ist alles gut....


----------



## TjomTjom (25. Juli 2013)

joa soweit alles gut hab jetzt ne gipsschine bekommen, somit auch ersmal keine schmerzen mehr da ruihg gestellt morgen dann ct danach weiß man mehr...
auf den röntgenbildern war das nicht ganz ersichtlich was da nu los ist...
wird schon wird schon 
Shit happens!


----------



## blub_m (25. Juli 2013)

Bin heute gegen 18/19h da. Micha kommt ggf auch.


----------



## TheLen (25. Juli 2013)

die jürgen line braucht auch noch eine vernüpftige drop landung


----------



## click (26. Juli 2013)

korrekt! weil man auf dem abzweiger vom northshore noch relativ langsam ist, setzt man oft mit dem hinterrad auf der kante auf = der ganze schwung geht damit verloren. die landung also noch einen tick weiter zur dropkante hin erweitern & erhöhen. die basis ist auch schon etwas durchgesackt.

um die leichte kurve zum double mit schwung zu nehmen, sollte die ganze landung des drops bis zur hecke links etwas höher werden.

bin die line heute ein paar mal gefahren und hab die sections gefilmt, um zu sehen wo noch ne schippe erde hin muss...


----------



## invator (26. Juli 2013)

Ich verabschiede mich erstmal bis Oktober, geht zum Arbeiten in die Heimat...

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blub_m (27. Juli 2013)

Werde mich heute wieder gegen späteren Nachmittag auf dem Gelände befinden. Wann genau schreib' ich dann.


----------



## TheLen (27. Juli 2013)

die landung muss auch ein ganzes stück länger damit  sie eingewissen flow bekommt und man nicht ins flat segelt so wie jetzt ....


----------



## blub_m (27. Juli 2013)

Bin eben noch einkaufen und fahre dann los...Bin also gegen 18.30h da.

EDIT: Oder auch nicht. Ich lass den Regen erstmal sein Werk vollbringen, dann kann man auch wieder leichter buddeln


----------



## blub_m (28. Juli 2013)

Jörn und ich sind gegen 13.30h auf'm Gelände.


----------



## blub_m (30. Juli 2013)

Bin jetzt erstmal 'ne Woche in Wacken. Mal schauen, ob ich Montag schon wieder fit für's Biken bin.


----------



## Teaser (4. August 2013)

Tach, Leute!
Mal ne Frage: Was muss ich machen, um guten Gewissens auf dem Vereinsgelände unterwegs zu sein? Bin dem Verein schon mal vor ein paar Jahren beigetreten und hatte Thomas damals den Beitrag überreicht. Seitdem war ich aber nicht mehr wirklich vor Ort. Wer ist den jetzt Kassenwart und wie handhabt ihr das mit dem Beitrag?
Grüße
Thies


----------



## blub_m (5. August 2013)

@Teaser: Hast 'ne PN.


----------



## TjomTjom (5. August 2013)

Moin Leute, ich weiß nun endlich mal was mit meiner Hand los ist...
Knöcherner ausriss an einem Handwurzelknochen... bin die nächsten 3 Wochen mit Gips unterwegs und bekomme danach noch eine schiene -.-

Werde aber trotzdem mal am Gelände vorbeischauen!


----------



## scrappo (10. August 2013)

Moin moin, 

ich bräuchte noch für Neubrandenburg eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für mich und ein Dh Bike. 
MATZE: Leve meinte du hättest eventuell noch was frei ?? 

Also falls jemand noch ein Platz frei hat....würde mich freuen  

Gruß 
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLen (11. August 2013)

hab heute bisschen was gefilmt nicht dirt aber hey  http://www.pinkbike.com/video/326669/


----------



## MASTERTHIEF (12. August 2013)

Stark 
Gerade heute mal auf eurem Spot gewesen sieht ja Super aus.
Besonders die dort line macht was her.


----------



## breezer1974 (14. August 2013)

hallo  zur  abendstunde ich selber  hab e auch  ein mountainbike
und  bin  früher  CC    rennen  gefahren  und  weiß   gar  nicht
ob ich  in  dieser gruppe  richtig  bin.


----------



## TheLen (15. August 2013)

heute ab radeln !! wer ist dabei?


----------



## TheLen (15. August 2013)

freitag ab 16-17 uhr abradeln !!


----------



## blub_m (17. August 2013)

Bin zur Zeit in Segeberg. 
Leve und ich sind nach langer Rückfahrt müde, aber heile aus Braunlage zurückgekehrt. Wie es Sascha und Flo im Zug ergangen ist, weiß ich nicht^^

Video kommt hoffentlich noch heute. Ist sehr lang und ich muss noch die richtigen Einstellungen finden. Ein kürzeres, spanenderes Video gibt's bestimmt auch nochmal, dafür brauch ich aber noch die Videos von Leve.

*Zu Neubrandenburg:* Leve und Marc fahren bei mir mit und Lennart und Thorben fahren zusammen. (Hat jemand noch 'nen 3er Fahrradträger für die Anhängerkupplung, den ich mir leihen könnte?) 
Wer möchte noch mit? Camping ab Freitag geht klar, solange wir uns zusammenreißen, da das eher geduldet, als erlaubt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blub_m (17. August 2013)

@ breezer1974: Das kommt ganz drauf an, was du mit dem MTB anstellen willst. Wir fahren v.a. Downhill und Dirt und haben unser Vereinsgelände in der Wik. Die wenigsten von uns fahren auch MTB Touren.


----------



## TheLen (17. August 2013)

*DIE KISTE WURDE GEKNACKT UND ALLE FISKARS SPARTEN GEKLAUT!*

das schloss wurde anscheint mim bolzenschneider bearbeitet ... der rest ist noch da "nur" die spaten fehlen...


----------



## TheLen (17. August 2013)

und trotzdem fährt die dirt fraktion nun wieder an den berg um einige neue tricks zu lernen !


----------



## scrappo (17. August 2013)

TheLen schrieb:


> *DIE KISTE WURDE GEKNACKT UND ALLE FISKARS SPARTEN GEKLAUT!*
> 
> das schloss wurde anscheint mim bolzenschneider bearbeitet ... der rest ist noch da "nur" die spaten fehlen...



WTF!!! 

Vllt sollten wir mal alle für so eine Outdoor "Wildfang" Kamera zusammenlegen.
Schon ein Ersatzschloss vorhanden?

Sowas hier-----> http://www.discountfan.de/artikel/m...maginon-wk1-jetzt-19-euro-guenstiger-7547.php


----------



## blub_m (17. August 2013)

Lennart wollte sich um eins kümmern.


----------



## TheLen (20. August 2013)

ab 14-14:30 rad fahren !


----------



## scrappo (20. August 2013)




----------



## blub_m (22. August 2013)

Bin  ab 15/16h da!


----------



## TheLen (23. August 2013)

muss heute aussetzen mein knie fühlt sich nicht 100% an


----------



## TheLen (27. August 2013)

bin eine woche raus knie entzündet bin aber pünktlich für neu b wieder fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blub_m (29. August 2013)

Muss noch was für die FH machen, wollte aber gegen 17h vorbeikommen.


----------



## TheLen (29. August 2013)

samstag 14:00

ja ich bin ja grade außer gefecht also gibt es einen kleinen motivations wettkampf für die neu brandenburg fahrer aber auch für alle die nur spaß haben wollen:

3 lines auf zeit fahren ! (warm up/ große freeride/ j-line )
+eine fiese überraschung 

alles wird verrechnet und der gesamt gewinner bekommt sogar einen preis 
vlt die andren auch ? wer weiß!


----------



## blub_m (30. August 2013)

Bin Samstag in SE weil meine Mutti GB hat und 'n Kumpel 30 wird...Werde aber MTB-Tour fahren.


----------



## TheLen (31. August 2013)

Trotz ehr mäßiger beteidigung fanden heute die ersten timmerberger bergspiele statt!
Gut gelaunt gingen einige fahrer an den start schnell stellte sich unser alter hase Thorben Brandt als favorit her raus ... aber beim hochsprung konnte niemanden dem neuling Mats-Ole Schulz das wasser reichen!
schließlich verdrängte Mats,Thorben vom ersten rang und durfte den Wanderpokal der ersten Bergspiele mit nachhause nehmen !!
Auch Thorbens leistungen wurden mit einer Frisby belohnt zusätzlich zum Pokal erhielt Mats-Ole noch einen Wasserball!
wir freuen uns alle auf Bergspiele II da es trotz geringer beteitigung allen sehr viel spaß gemacht hat!

BILD: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/998952_599638076748746_1482365737_n.jpg


----------



## TheLen (10. September 2013)

der harte kern des vereins war am wochenede in neu brandenburg erfolgreich!
ich befinde mich nun auf platz 5 in der gesamt wertung.

hier findet ihr alle ergebnisse http://downhill-series.com/?page_id=465


----------



## blub_m (10. September 2013)

Und Jürgen hat mich tatsächlich mit 0,07 sec geschlagen. 


Wer kommt mit am 3.10 nach Berlin?


----------



## click (11. September 2013)

Hier findet ihr eine Story zur Reise nach Neubrandenburg:
http://www.fullface.de/stories/downhill-series-neubrandenburg-20130911.htm


----------



## blub_m (11. September 2013)

Ja geil! Schön ausführlicher Bericht und gute Bilder


----------



## Biost0ne (11. September 2013)

Sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blub_m (12. September 2013)

Bin so gegen 17h auf dem Gelände!


----------



## TheLen (13. September 2013)

bin ab 14:00 aufm gelände


----------



## TheLen (14. September 2013)

heute ab 14-15 uhr abradeln!


----------



## blub_m (14. September 2013)

Muss lernen...vielleicht Morgen


----------



## TheLen (15. September 2013)

morgen rad?


----------



## Biost0ne (15. September 2013)

ich bin ab 11-12 uhr am berg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLen (16. September 2013)

jannik hat heute die neue wall vollendet aber sie ist noch NICHT fahrbereit !! 

wer fährt kriegt richtig einen aufn sack !!


----------



## blub_m (25. September 2013)

moin! ich falle für berlin und vermutlich den rest des jahres aus. mein handgelenk sah gestern noch ungefähr so aus: http://lifeinthefastlane.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Colles-4.jpg

nächste woche op und dann mal schauen

EDIT: denkt dran, euch jetzt für berlin anzumelden!!! http://downhill-series.com/


----------



## TheLen (27. September 2013)

sind für berlin angemeldet (thorben und ich)

jannik und ich haben grade neues holz an den berg gebracht unteranderem auch über 5m lange balken diese sind BEREITS RESERVIERT für ein neues slopestyle projekt !


----------



## blub_m (29. September 2013)

mache mich jetzt auf den weg. hab die go pro und ne dslr dabei. wer bilder haben will, sollte heute vorbeikommen.

EDIT: komme doch erst in 30min los...


----------



## click (4. Oktober 2013)

Hab heute die Freeride Line (J-Line) verlängert. Anstatt über den North Shore kann man unten jetzt den kleinen Anlieger der andere Abfahrt überspringen, über einen Table pushen (umgeshapter Hügel an der alten Werkzeuglagerstelle) und kommt genau an der Kante der letzten Steilkurve der Anlieger-Line raus.

Das war die am schnellsten zu realisierende Variante - verlängert die gesamte Abfahrt fast um ein Drittel. Bin das Stück wegen einsetzendem Regen noch nicht gefahren... kann sein, dass ich den Table noch mal umshapen muss.

Idee ist, die Route nach dem Table zusätzlich nach rechts zu führen. Hier müssen wir mal zusammen überlegen... Anlieger-Kombi oder ähnliches. Strecke soll durchgängig Freeride Charakter haben - kurvenreich durchs Gelände ballern...

Grafik: alt/neu


----------



## Biost0ne (4. Oktober 2013)

ja ka vielleicht nächstes WE mal treffen und dann besprechen  oder halt in der woche


----------



## TheLen (7. Oktober 2013)

schaut mega aus jürgen!!

stichwort berlin:

Ja 7:30 freitag früh fuhren wir los kamen um 13:00 nach 90 minuten berliner innenstadt stau an der piste an.
Ja was soll man sagen alle anderen bisherigen strecke waren ein scheiß dagegen 

der boden feiner und sandiger als der falkensteiner strand (auch die landungen anlieger usw)

man startete vom podest in eine sanfte kurve (natürlich komplett rutschig ) dann zwei "wurzeln" dann ein kleiner sprung dann ein größerer sprung schon ging das gewackel los wurzeln steine alles da nur kein flow also festhalten und durch darauf folge ein anlieger oder wars nur ein großer haufen sand!?
dann ein sprung und dann auch erstmal nur noch steine ich habe dieses steinfeld sage und schreibe einmal so schnell geschafft das der sprung dahinter auch klaptte -.- es war also einfach schwer oder ich bin einfach schlecht . zum glück gibts ja chickenways 

dann kurz bergauf gestrampelt drop in eine art minni wallride durch feinen sand ( man versuchte den boden dort mit RINDENMULCH HÄRTER zu machen!!! was auch halbwegs gelang) dann der männer sprung eine step down hip combo das lief alles dann eine lange kurve (super rutschig ) und dann der rollercoaster das unötigste northshore element meiner rad karriere  drüber fahren langsam und ohne flow dropen auch nicht schneller und ging gerne schief  dann ein sprung mitten in die steine mehrfach schlug dort alles an meinem rad durch drum entwickelte ich da meine eigene line danach ein anlieger dann ein steinfeld wärend meines ersten laufes witzelte der moderator noch oh lennart sucht die idelal linie ... ja gefunden hab ich sie nie drum ging der drop danach auch nie  aber was solls gibt ja chickenways runter da strampeln sprung weg drücken strampeln table weg drücken hip weg drücken step up zwischen den bäumen weg drücken sofort landen und beeten weil wie gesagt es war rutschig 2m dropen strampeln anlieger und da war auch endlich die licht schranke GESCHAFFT!

der erste run endete mit 56,76 ich war schlecht  im steinfeld verfahren und naja nächster run wieder genauso wieder verfahren aber ich schaltete wie ein irrer und drückte die tables noch mehr ! und tatsächlich 2sec  schneller gewesen... Nach dem run merkte ich dann auch die 4 stunden schlaf und konnte nichts mehr es war mit abstand der krasseste dh run meiner kurzen dh karriere ! 

54,76 oder so ähnlich platz 4 BAMM!
gesamtwerung auch platz 4!

dann kam der best trick/whip contest 
völlig unorganisiert aber megsa spaßig ich lieferte einige suicide no hands und ein paar no foot can cans ab und probierte noch ein paar tailwhips mit geliehenen fahrädern unterm strich gab es vier gewinner weil den KLatschentscheid keiner richtig deuten konnte 

was solls super wochenende  in berlin nun shredden mit jakob in mvp!

hoffe ihr versteht das was ich hier so hingepinselt hab


----------



## click (7. Oktober 2013)

düse heute mal ab 3 zum berg


----------



## Vogell (15. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute, ich hab mal n paar fragen: kann man das Gelände einfach so benutzen? Oder muss ich dafür ne Vereins Mitgliedschaft haben? Und wo genau ist das Gelände? Ich Kim grade frisch aus whistler und wurde gerne vor Saisonende noch n bisschen fahren gehn. Cheers


----------



## Biost0ne (15. Oktober 2013)

Kannst auch so fahren  

google mal nach "kiel flintkampsredder"   am ende der strasse ist ein parkplatz, da dann in den Wald rein und schon biste da !

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## click (18. Oktober 2013)

Die J-Line ist jetzt bis unten durchgezogen (bisher nur freigeschnitten) und kommt genau bei der Wippe raus. Da sollen noch drei Anlieger hin... 1x nacht rechts nach dem Table/Roller, dann eine links-rechts-Kombi um den Baum rum.

Düse heute mal nach Raisdorf (Rönner Weg), der Waldboden dort ist sicher trockener als am Timmerberg... dort wars am Mittwoch unfahrbar.


----------



## Biost0ne (18. Oktober 2013)

Rönner weg macht auch echt richtig fun...


----------



## BenniundChre (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi, kannst du mir sagen wo genau beim Rönner Weg?  Danke dir! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenniundChre (19. Oktober 2013)

Wir waren heute mal auf eurem Gelände fahren. Wir sind eigentlich tourer. Gerne auch mal Single trail. Aber das auf eurem Gelände ist ja der Hammer!! Wir konnten dort nicht wirklich viel fahren.  Eine Strecke ging einigermaßen. 

Würde gerne nochmal vorbei kommen.  Vielleicht ist dann ja jemand da der mir/uns da mal etwas zeigen kann. 

Gruß benni

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Biost0ne (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi BenniundChre  am We haste eigendlich immer glück das jemand da ist


----------



## TheLen (25. Oktober 2013)

der erste der neuen line nimmt langsam gestallt an ... es wird eine neue große dirt line ... die in die gemeinsame landung aller dirt lines fließen soll ...


----------



## TheLen (15. November 2013)

die sägen sind geschärft die axte gewetzt morgen wird ab 10 gebaut ! kommt alle helfen !!


----------



## TheLen (7. Dezember 2013)

der baum am rollin ist um gefallen und hat den alten nortshore untersich begraben ... ideen usw?


----------



## blub_m (20. Dezember 2013)

Der zerstörte Teil des Northshore und der Baum wurden entsorgt. Der Northshore kann jetzt nicht mehr befahren werden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blub_m (21. Dezember 2013)

Bin in einer Stunde zum Buddeln auf dem Gelände!


----------



## blub_m (5. Januar 2014)

Endlich gibt's 'ne neue Flachlandfreeride Website: http://flachlandfreeride.de/
Danke an Jürgen dafür!!


----------



## click (8. Januar 2014)

Soooo.... in die Website sollten bald auch Videos der Strecken vom Timmerberg rein. Am besten als Youtube oder Vimeo Einbindung, dann gibt's keine Probleme mit Musikrechten. Wer schon was hochgeladen hat, kann mir die Links senden. Foto-Upload kommt dann auch im Frühjahr.


----------



## blub_m (24. Januar 2014)

Wollte Morgen früh gegen 11h zum Gelände. Len ist wohl auch dort.


----------



## Krischn (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Schöne Grüße aus Husum, denn bei uns hat sich einiges getan. Husumer Mauseberge Spot ist leider komplett zerstört durch die Stürme, schnief.... aber der Bike Park Husum hat einiges an Baugeschwindigkeit aufgenommen im letzten halben Jahr. Alles mit Schaufel und Spaten, nahezu alles zu zweit gemacht... Kann sich schon sehen lassen und macht eine Menge Spaß, derzeit arbeiten wir auch an einer großen Line für Fortgeschrittene. Nun gibts auch eine Facebookpräsenz mit vielen Fotos zum Spot. Wer Interesse hat, unter "Bike Park Husum" findet ihr jede Menge aktuelle Fotos! Schickt mir eine Gruppenanfrage und ich bestätige diese gerne!
MFG Krischn


----------



## Krischn (6. Februar 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1412486698998077/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blub_m (12. Februar 2014)

Bin Morgen zwischen 12-17h am Berg!


----------



## Krischn (5. Juni 2014)

moin zusammen, ist am Sonntag oder Montag wer da? Bekomme das Wohnmobil von Vattern und wollte nach Kiel, wenn dort auch welche sind


----------



## LucasZ (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, habe eine Frage ist ein Downhill bike auch geeignet und dürfte ich damit bei euch auf dem gelände fahren?


----------



## Thies65 (4. Oktober 2017)

Moin ...ich bin leider nicht mehr im Verein, da es mir zu sehr um Dirt biken ging . Aber ich denke , das du dort auch mit einem Downhiller fahren kannst. Am besten gehst du mal auf die Facebook Seite oder fährst mal beim Gelände vorbei und fragst einfach mal nach. Gruß Matthias


----------



## LucasZ (4. Oktober 2017)

Thies65 schrieb:


> Moin ...ich bin leider nicht mehr im Verein, da es mir zu sehr um Dirt biken ging . Aber ich denke , das du dort auch mit einem Downhiller fahren kannst. Am besten gehst du mal auf die Facebook Seite oder fährst mal beim Gelände vorbei und fragst einfach mal nach. Gruß Matthias


Danke


----------

